# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Good Strikes Back (OOC)

## MikelaC1

Sign in, claim colors, post a link to your sheet and head on over to the IC thread
IC thread

*Spoiler: Geography, Politics*
Show

There are 5 main continents in Daystor, the two most populous are North and South Enicom. They are completed divided by a body of water, the Zentira Sea. Both are much longer than they are wider, by a ratio of about 1.5:1 Since the most populous cities are on the western part of both continents, the third and fourth continents are usually referred to as lying west of these two, they are Novaya to the north, which is roughly triangular in shape (with the wider area to the north) tapering to the southern tip and then below it, Amazonia, which is shaped generally like South America. The last continent is the island continent of Corsada, which lies to the south and east of South Enicom. There are two major oceans, the Klintas Ocean, (which lies on the west coast of the Enicoms, and the east of Novaya/Amazonia) and the Marilitas Ocean (which lies on the west coast of Novaya/Amazonia and the east of the Enicoms), which also means Corsada lies in the Marilitas. The more northwest area of the Klintas is often referred to as the Novaya Sea.

North Enicom is further divided roughly in half by the Telgar Mountains, a huge range that runs almost the width of the continent. The western half of the continent is the more populous one, and is politically dominated by the two largest empires in the world, the Erandol Empire (generally referred to as a good empire) and the Iron Alliance with Rennador as its capital. The Erandol empire is ruled from the capital city of Erandol by King Kyellan Corwyn, a follower of Daren Philisar. The Iron Alliance is ruled from the capital city of Rennador, the rulership of this empire is often subject to violent, bloody uprisings, currently it is ruled by a drow queen, Sascha Dorin. Erandol is on the west coast of the continent, Rennador is near to the mountains.
There is one other major city in the west, Varstok. Varstok is independent of both cities and is the wealthiest city in all of Daystor. It lies along the southern coast of North Enicom, about half way between the west coast and the mountains.
There is one major elven enclave in North Enicom, Foresta. This city lies at the edge of the Telgar Mountains, at the mid point of the continent, the king is Alleron Davalar. They act to prevent Rennadorian influence into the forest at the base of the Telgar Mountains. There is an evil dominated city in the Telgars, ruled by legendary warrior Starwyn Korivar.
To the east of the mountains is a vast desert reaches almost to the Zentira Sea, there are several cities on the edge of the desert, the largest of which is Isharrah, the cities are nominally organized into something called the Isharrah Empire, this association tends to ebb and flow with time. Currently Isharrah is ruled by Sheik Oman Yemani, who has moved the cities into a closer alliance than has been seen in the past two centuries. Continuing further east, the last area of North Enicom would be best described as oriental, with several cities, the largest of which is Sen-Dizara.

Whereas North Enicom maintains its egg-like shape throughout, South Enicom tends to taper as you move west to east. The northern shore holds (more or less) a straight line to the Zentira Sea, the southern shore bends upwards towards a tip at east end, and the ocean left behind is where Corsada is located.  There is one major empire in South Enicom, the Terkaton empire which is located in the northwest corner of the continent, bordering the Klintas to the west, the Zentira to the north and the Komath Mountains to the east...the southern border is in flux, approximately the midway point of the continent. There are several other major cities to the west in South Enicom, notably Kroy, Galadrin and Lenkar. The eastern area of South Enicom is basically untracked wilderness, adventurers can find all manner of fell beasts in it. On the eastern edge of the continent is the last major city, Keltor.

Novaya is largely untamed, the human cities all lie along the eastern coastline. There are two major cities, Vardune (evil) and Aklantia (good). Vardune is further south along the coastline. Relations are always bad between Vardune and Aklantia but currently the two are not at war; this can change at a moments notice. Moving into the interior of the continent, the land becomes untamed and then eventually turns into the Novaya Mountains. There is a short distance between the mountains and the western coastline of Novaya. There are rumours of huge humanoid cities in the mountains and the forests that dominate the area between the mountains and the west coast, they are supposedly Vapraktor (ogre city) and Gruumshstad (orc city).

Amazonia is the South American shaped continent which lies directly south of Novaya and is named for the amazon race of women that inhabit the interior rain forest area of the continent. There are two human cities on the eastern coastline of the continent, Matalla in a more northerly position and New Kroy at the mouth of the Amazon river. Matalla is mostly a trading outpost. New Kroy has no organized government, rule in the city broke down many centuries ago and organized gangs now control various parts of the city and the port (which is poor due to the heavy silt deposits from the Amazon River). This river flows from mountains near the western coast all the way through the continent to the eastern shore, and the rain forest that surrounds it are the home of the amazons. They are lead by Queen Casandra Sontin. In the mountains, near the headwaters of the river is the largest dwarven city in Daystor, Iron Hall, lead by King Gorvan Greybeard. At the southern tip of the continent is the last major city, Bordansa.

The last continent is Corsada, a round shaped island (with a large notched bay in the southeast corner), the whole continent lies to south and east of South Enicom. The island continent is mostly forest through the interior and is home to the second elf enclave of Daystor, Crystalia, ruled by Zylina Corandis II. The human cities are along the southern and eastern coast of the continent, arranged around the large bay, they are in loose organization lead by the capital city of Odelin. The lone outlier city is Paramibo, lead by a king that is supposedly in league with devils, specifically Asmodeus, although with the current state of flux in the devil hierarchy, his rule is now tenuous at best.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Hi, I claim teal for Atalanta. Im on the phone now. 

Atalanta

----------


## Cavir

Hello, Sora will take *Maroon*.

*Spoiler: Spell list for Sora*
Show


*Warmage Spell List*



Level
Name
Type
Comps
Save
SR
Metamagics
Description

0
Acid Splash
Att
V/S
No
No
Split, Empower, Quicken
Ranged Touch attack, Close, 1d3 acid

0
Detect Magic
Util
V/S
No
No
Widen
Detect Magic, 60' Cone

0
Disrupt Undead
Att
V/S
No
Yes
Split Ray
Ray of Positive Energy, Close,  1d6

0
Light
Util
V/M
No
No

Touched Creature, Object, or Location, 10min/CL(D), 20'rad light, 20' dim light

0
Ray of Frost
Att
V/S
No
Yes
Split Ray
Ray, Ranged Touch attack, Close, 1d3 Cold

0
Resistance
Buff
V/S/M
Will negates (harmless)
Yes (harmless)
-
Touch, Creature, +1 resistance on saves

1
Accuracy
Buff
V/S/M
Will negates (harmless)
Yes (harmless)
-
10min/CL. Touch. 1 thrown weapon/CL or 1 projectile weapon, Range increment doubled

1
Burning Hands
Att
V/S
Reflex half
Yes
Widen
15' Cone of flames, 5d4 fire, WM: 14d4,  Reflex half

1
Chill Touch
Att
V/S
Fortitude partial or Will negates
Yes
-
Touch, up to 1/CL, Living: 1d6 damage + FORT or 1pt STR damage, Undead: WILL or panicked for 1d4+CL rounds

1
Expeditious Retreat
Buff
V/S
-
-
-
Personal, Min/CL, +30ft land speed (with +12 Jump), does NOT stack with speed from boots

1
Fist of Stone
Att
V/S/M



Personal, 1min, +6 enhancement to STR, Slam att:1d6 + 1.5x STR

1
Grease
BC
V/S/M
Reflex
No
Widen, Chain
Close, Rnd/CL, One object or 10' square

1
Hail of Stones
Att
V/S/M
No
No
Widen
Medium range, Cylinder (5' rad, 40' high), 5gp jade 5d4, WM: 14d4

1
Lesser orb of acid/cold/electric/fire/sound
Att

No
No
Empower
Close, Ranged Touch attack, 5d8, WM: 14d8. Sound=d6's.

1
Mage Armor
Buff
V/S/AF
Will negates (harmless)
No

Touch, Hr/CL(D), +4 force armor bonus

1
Magic Missile
Att
V/S
No
Yes
Empower
Medium range, 5 missles 1d4+1 each

1
Magic Weapon
Buff
V/S
Will negates (harmless, object)
Yes (harmless, object)

Touch, min/CL, +1 Enhancement

1
Obscuring Mist
BC
V/S
No
No
Widen
20' spread from me, 20' high. min/CL, Obscure all sight beyond 5'

1
Produce Flame
Att
V/S
No
Yes

Flame appears in hand. Min/CL. Melee touch or Range touch 120' for 1d6+5. Each attack reduces duration by 1 min.

1
Shield
Buff
V/S



Personal. Min/CL. Negates magic missiles. +4 Shield bonus. Good vs incorporeal attacks

1
Shocking Grasp
Att
V/S
No
Yes

Melee touch for 5d6 Electrical. WM: 14d6. +3 attack if opp is wearing metal.

1
True Strike
Buff
V/AF



Personal. +20 insight bonus on next attack by end of next round. Also ignore miss chance by concealed target.

2
Acid Arrow
Att
V/S/M
No
No

Long range. Ranged Touch. 2d4 acid. Lasts another 6 rounds

2
Bear's Endurance
Buff
V/S
Will negates (harmless)
Yes

Touch. Min/CL. +4 Enhancement to CON

2
Blades of Fire
Buff
V
No
No

Touch (my weapons), Swift, 1rnd, melee weapons deal +1d8 fire

2
Continual Flame
Util
V/S/M
Creature No
No
Widen
50gp Ruby dust. Touch range: OBJ. like torch, no heat. Permanent.

2
Dimension Hop
Teleport
V
Will negates
Yes

Creature touched. 5'/2CL = 45' Destination must be in LoS.

2
Eagle's Splendor
Buff
V/S/M
Will negates (harmless)
Yes

Touch. Min/CL. +4 Enhancement to CHA

2
Fire Trap
Att
V/S/M



25gp gold dust (1/2lb). 10 min cast. Range touched OBJ. Permanent until discharged. Designate people who can safely use OBJ. 5' rad for 1d4+CL (max +20)

2
Fireburst
Att
V/S/M
Reflex half
Yes
Widen, Empower
10' burst of fire from me. All creatures/OBJ in that area except in my space. 5d8 dmg. WM: 14d8

2
Flame Blade
Att
V/S
No
Yes

3' fire sword, Min/CL, wield as scimitar. Melee touch attacks 1d8+9 (+1/2CL, no STR dmg)

2
Flaming Sphere
Att
V/S/M
Reflex negates
Yes

Rnd/CL. Med Range. 5' diameter spongy sphere. Moves 30'/rnd with move action. Can jump up 30'. 2d6 fire. Ignites flammable items, light as torch.

2
Fog Cloud
BC
V/S
No
No
Widen
10min/CL. Med range. 20' rad, 20' high.Obscures beyond 5'. Concealment @5'. Total conceal >5'.

2
Fox's Cunning
Buff
V/S/M
Will negates (harmless)
Yes

Touch. Min/CL. +4 Enhancement to INT

2
Glitterdust
Att
V/S/M
Will negates blinding
No
Widen
Med range. 10' rad. Rnd/CL. Become blinded and outlined.

2
Gust of Wind
Att
V/S
Fort negates
Yes
Widen
60' Line, 50mph gust for 1 round. Smaller/flying creatures moved, can affect conditions as expected.

2
Ice Knife
Att
S/M
FORT partial or Reflex half
Yes

Long range. Ranged att with +2/2CL. On hit deals 2d8 cold + 2 Dex dmg (Fort negates Dex). A miss does 1d8 cold in 10' rad

2
Protection from Arrows
Buff
V/S/AF
Will negates (harmless)
Yes (harmless)

Creature touched. Hr/CL. DR 10/magic vs ranged weapons up to 100 damage.

2
Pyrotechnics
Att
V/S/M
Will or Fort negates
Yes or No
Widen?
Long Range. Need source of fire which gets put out. Can use fire based creature which takes CL dmg. Two types. 1) Fireworks: Flash, creatures w/n 120' are blinded 1d4+1 rnds (Will negates). SR can resist. 2) Smoke Cloud: smoke in 20' all directions, Rnd/CL. Blocks all sight. In cloud take -4 to STR and DEX (Fort negates)

2
Resist Energy
Buff
V/S
Fortitude negates (harmless)
Yes (harmless)

Creature touched. 10min/CL. Resist 30 vs that energy type.

2
Scorching Ray
Att
V/S
No
Yes
Empower
Close range. Three rays with range touch. Same tgt or all w/n 30' of each other. 4d6 damage.

2
See Invisibility
Buff
V/S/M



Personal. 10min/CL. See invisible and ethereal.Does not reveal illusions or counter hiding/concealment.

2
Shatter
Att
V/S/M
Will negates (object), Fort half
Yes (object)
Widen, Empower
Close range. 5' rad spread (max CL lbs/obj) or one OBJ (10lbs/CL) or one crystalline creature (10d6 sonic Fort half).

2
Sound Burst
Att
V/S/AF
Fort partial
Yes
Widen
Close range. 10' rad. 1d8 sonic and FORT or stun for 1 rnd.

2
Web
BC
V/S/M
Reflex negates
No
Widen
Med range. 10min/CL. 20' rad. Must be anchored on opp ends.

2
Whirling Blade
Att
V/S/AF
No
No

60' line. Use slashing weapon (Flame Blade?) Use CHA instead of STR.

3
Call Lightning
Att
V/S
Reflex half
Yes
Empower
Med range. 1 round casting. Min/CL. Up to 10 bolts, one per round as std. Bolt is from above, 5' wide, 30' long vertial. 3d6 damage, 3d10 if in storm.

3
Daylight







3
Dispel Magic
Debuff
V/S
No
No
Chain, Widen
Medium Range, One tgt or 20' rad burst. Max +10, Targeted: dispel check vs each spell DC 11+CL. Area: on each tgt, check vs highest spell until one is dispelled. Counterspell: need dispel check

3
Fire Shield
Buff
V/S/M
No
Yes
Empower
Rnd/CL. Cold-based or Fire-based. Non-reach melee attackers takes 1d6+15 Cold or Fire damage. Gives off 10' light. Fire shield: take half dmg from cold plus evasion. Cold shield: half dmg from fire plus evasion.

3
Fireball
Att
V/S/M
Reflex half
Yes
Widen, Empower
Long range, 20' radius, 10d6 Fire, WM: 19d6

3
Flame Arrow
Att
V/S/M
No
No
Chain
Close, Tgt: 50 touching projectiles. Duration 10min/CL +1d6 fire. Can ignite OBJ but not creatures

3
Greater Mage Armor
Buff
V/S
Will negates (harmless)
No

Touch, Hr/CL(D), +6 force armor bonus

3
Greater Magic Weapon
Buff
V/S/M
Will negates (harmless, object)
Yes (harmless, object)
Chain
Close Range, Hr/CL, +4 Enhancement (+5 @20th)

3
Ice Storm
Att
V/S/M
No
Yes
Widen
Long range. Cylinder 20' rad, 40' high. Duration 1 round. Hailstones. 3d6 bludgeoning and 2d6 cold. -4 Listen. All move at half speed.

3
Haste
Buff
V/S/M
Fort negates (harmless)
Yes (harmless)

Close range. 1 creature/CL max 30' apart. +1 extra att with Full Attack. +1 attack rolls. +1 dodge bonus to AC/Reflex. +30 enhancement to all types of mvmt.

3
Keen Edge
Buff
V/S
Will negates (harmless, object)
Yes (harmless, object)
Chain
Close range. 1 weapon or 50 projectiles. 10min/CL. Doubles threat range. Can't stack. No natural weapons.

3
Lightning Bolt
Att
V/S/M
Reflex half
Yes
Empower
120' line. 10d6 electricity (WM: 19d6)

3
Poison
Att
V/S
Fort negates
Yes
Empower
Touch. Living creature. 1d10 CON dmg now and again in 1 min. Fort to negate each. DC: 10+.5CL+WIS

3
Protection from Energy
Buff
V/S
Fort negates (harmless)
Yes (harmless)

Creature touched. 10min/CL. Pick energy type. Immune to that energy until 120 absorbed. Takes affect first before Resist Energy

3
Ray of Exhaustion
Att
V/S/M
Fort partial
Yes

Close Ray. Min/CL. Exhausted for duration. Fort: fatigued for duration.

3
Resonating Bolt
Att
V/S
Reflex half
Yes
Empower
60' line. 10d4 sonic (WM: 19d4). Full damage to OBJ.

3
Ring of Blades







3
Searing Light
Att






3
Sleet Storm







3
Slow
Debuff
V/S/M
Will negates
Yes

Close range. Creature/CL max 30' apart. Tgts can only take single move or std action. -1 penalty to attack/AC/Reflex. Half speed. Counters Haste.

3
Stinking Cloud
BC
V/S/M
Fort negates
No
Widen
Med range. Cloud 20' rad, 20' high. Rnd/CL. Living creatures within are nauseated while in cloud and 1d4+1rnds after

3
Vampiric Touch
Att






4
Arcane Eye







4
Black Tentacles
BC
V/S/M
No
No
Widen
Med range. 20' rad. Rnd/CL. Creatures must make grapple check (CL+STR19+Large=CL+8=27). 1d6+4

4
Blast of Flame
Att
V/S/M
Reflex half
No
Widen, Empower
60' cone burst. 10d6. WM: 19d6

4
Blistering Radiance







4
Contagion
Att






4
Dimension Door
Teleport
V
None and Will negates (object)
No and Yes (object)

Long range. Me and touched OBJ and six willing creatures. To any spot in range. Don't have to see detination. No actions that round after spell.

4
Dimensional Anchor
Debuff
V/S
No
Object: Yes

Med range. Ray. Ranged Touch. Min/CL. Blocks extradimensional travel.

4
Enervation
Att
V/S
None
Yes
Empower
Close Ray, Ranged Touch, Negative ENergy, 1d4 Negative levels, lasts 15 hours, Undead gain 1d4*5 Temp HP for 1 hour

4
Hallucinatory Terrain







4
Mass Resist Energy
Buff
V/S
Fortitude negates (harmless)
Yes (harmless)

Close range. 10min/CL. Creature/CL w/n 30' of each other. Resist 30 vs that energy type.

4
Orb of Acid
Att
V/S
FORT vs sickened
No
Empower
Close Ranged Touch, Acid: 15d6, WM: 19d6, FORT or Sickened for 1 rnd

4
Orb of Cold
Att
V/S
FORT vs blinded
No
Empower
Close Ranged Touch, Cold: 15d6, WM: 19d6, FORT or Blinded for 1 rnd

4
Orb of Electricity
Att
V/S
FORT vs Entangled
No
Empower
Close Ranged Touch, Electricity: 15d6, WM: 19d6, FORT or Entangled for 1 rnd

4
Orb of Fire
Att
V/S
FORT vs Dazed
No
Empower
Close Ranged Touch, Fire: 15d6, WM: 19d6, FORT or Dazed for 1 rnd

4
Orb of Force
Att
V/S
No
No
Empower
Medium Ranged Touch, Force: 10d6, WM: 19d6

4
Orb of Sound
Att
V/S
FORT vs Deafened
No
Empower
Close Ranged Touch, Fire: 15d4, WM: 19d4, FORT or Deafened for 1 rnd

4
Phantasmal Killer
Att
V/S
Will disbelief then FORT partial
Yes

Med range. Fail Will and FORT then die. Save FORT for 3d6 damage.

4
Shout
Att






4
Solid Fog
BC
V/S/M
-
No
Widen
Min/CL. Like Fog. Max speed 5'. -2 melee attack/damage. Can catch falling creatures/OBJ.

4
Spike Stones
BC
V/S
Reflex partial
Yes
-
Medium Range, Magic Trap, 20' square/CL, Hr/CL, Difficult Terrain, d8 damage per 5' mvmt and Reflex or injure legs (half speed until fixed)

4
Stoneskin
Buff
V/S/M
Will negates (harmless)
Yes (Harmless)
-
Creature Touched, DR 10/Adamantine up to 150hp.
Granite and 250 gp worth of diamond dust sprinkled on the tgt's skin

4
Wall of Fire
BC
V/S/M
No
Yes
Empower, Widen
Med Range. Opaque sheet 20'/CL or ring w/ radius 5/2CL. Choose a hot side. 0-10': 2d4, 11-20': 1d4. Passing through is 2d6+CL(max20). Double damage to Undead.

4
Wall of Ice
BC
V/S/M
Reflex half
Yes

Med range. anchored plane of ice 10'sq/CL or hemisphere with rad of 3'+1'/CL. 10' High. Duration Min/CL. Can't be created in area with creatures/OBJ. 1" thick/CL. 3hp/inch. Passing through breaches does 1d6+CL cold.

5
Arc of Lightning
Att
V/S/M
Reflex half
No
Empower
Close range. Line between two creatures. 15d6 electricity. WM: 19d6.

5
Blight
Att
V/S
FORT half
Yes

Touch. Plant creature takes 15d6 (WM:19d6) FORT for half. Plant that isn't a creature withers and dies with no save.

5
Call Lightning Storm
Att
V/S
Reflex half
Yes

Long range. 1 round casting. Min/CL. Up to 15 bolts, one per round as  std. Bolt is from above, 5' wide, 30' long vertial. 5d6 damage, 5d10 if  in storm.

5
Cloudkill
BC
V/S
Fort partial
No
Widen
Med range. Cloud 20'rad, 20' high. Autokill <4HD. Kills 4-6HD unless FORT. >6HD takes 1d4 CON dmg each rnd (Fort half). Cloud moves 10'/rnd and sinks.

5
Cone of Cold
Att
V/S/M
Reflex half
Yes
Widen, Empower
60' Cone. 15d6 cold (WM: 19d6)

5
Flame Strike
Att
V/S
Reflex half
Yes
Widen
Med range, cylinder 10' rad, 40' high. 15d6. WM: 19d6. Half dmg is fire, other half divine

5
Freezing Fog







5
Greater Fireburst
Att
V/S/M
Reflex half
Yes
Empower, Widen
15' burst of fire from me. All creatures/OBJ in that area except in my space. 15d10 dmg. WM: 19d10

5
Mass Fire Shield
Buff
V/S/M
Will negates (harmless)
Yes (harmless)
Empower
Rnd/CL.. Cold-based or Fire-based. Non-reach melee attackers takes 1d6+15 Cold or  Fire damage. Gives off 10' light. Fire shield: take half dmg from cold  plus evasion. Cold shield: half dmg from fire plus evasion.
Close Range. One or more allied creatures, no two of which are more than 30 ft. apart.

5
Prismatic Ray
Att
V/S
See chart
Yes

Med range. Ranged touch attack. <7HD is also blinded for 2d4 rnds. Roll for ray color.

5
Prying Eyes







5
Sending







5
Sword of Deception







5
Telekinesis







5
Telepathic Bond







5
Teleport







5
Vitriolic Sphere
Att






5
Wall of Stone
BC
V/S/M
Reflex to avoid entrapment
No
-
Stone wall with area up to 5' square/CL, 1"/4CL thick, double area by halving thickness, cannot cover creature or OBJ, any shape but must merge with stone, must be buttresed if bridged >20' (half area), can have battlements

5
Waves of Fatigue
Att






6
Acid Fog
BC
V/S/M
No
No
Widen
Med range. Rnd/CL. 20' radius, 20' high. Like Solid Fog. Each rnd on my turn deals 2d6 acid damage.

6
Blade Barrier
BC
V/S
Reflex half or negate
Yes
Widen, Empower
Med range. Min/CL. Wall 20' long/CL or Ringed wall rad 5'/2CL, both 20' high. Passing through: 15d6 (WM:19d6). If formed on creature: Reflex to negate. Barrier provides Cover (+4AC, +2 Reflex)

6
Brilliant Blade







6
Chain Lightning
Att
V/S/AF





6
Circle of Death
Att






6
Disintegrate
Att






6
Fire Seeds
Att
V/S/M



Comp: Acorns or holly berries. 10min/CL or used. 4 acorn grenades: CLd6 split between acorns. Hurl max 100' (ranged touch). 10' splash for CL damage + ignite materials. Holly Berry Bombs: Max 8. Placed by hand. Cmd word w/n 200'. 1d8+CL damage + ignite materials w/n 5'. Reflex for half.

6
Freezing Sphere
Att






6
Greater Dispel Magic
Debuff
V/S
No
No
Chain, Widen
Medium range, Max +20, Can also Remove Curse

6
Mass Bears End / Eagles Splendor / Foxs Cunning
Buff
V/S
Will negates (harmless)
Yes

Close, no tgts more than 30' apart. Bear=CON, Eagle=CHA, Fox=INT

6
Tactical Teleportation
Tele
V/S
Creatures:None, Carried OBJ: WILL
Creature: No, Carried OBJ: yes

Close, willing creature/3CL, Move allies and self within range, must be able to see destinations, no chance for error

6
Transformation







6
Wall of Iron







7
Control Weather







7
Delayed Blast Fireball
Att
V/S/M
Reflex half
Yes
Widen, Empower
Long range, 20' radius, 19d6 Fire, can delay 1-5 rounds. Bead can then be thrown (10' increments)

7
Earthquake
Att






7
Emerald Flame Fist
Buff
V/S
FORT to resist damage, REFLEX to put out fire
Yes

Rnd/CL, Touch creature or OBJ, sheds light like torch. Melee touch attacks for 3d6+CL Fire. Tgt is engulfed. FORT each rnd or take 3d6+CL Fire until passed or full rnd DC15 Reflex save.

7
Finger of Death
Att






7
Firestorm
Att
V/S
Reflex half
Yes
Empower
1rnd cast. Medium range. Two 10'sq/CL. 1d6/CL fire damage. Ignores natural vegetation, ground cover, and plant creatures you want to exclude.

7
Greater Teleport







7
Mage's Sword







7
Prismatic Spray
Att
V/S
Special
Yes
Widen
60' cone. <9HD blinded for 2d4 rnds. Roll for effect

7
Reverse Gravity







7
Sunbeam
Att






7
Waves of Exhaustion
Att
V/S
No
Yes
Widen
60' cone. Living creatures exhausted.

8
Banishment
Att






8
Greater Shout
Att






8
Greater Prying Eyes







8
Horrid Wilting
Att






8
Incendiary Cloud







8
Iron Body







8
Moment of Prescience







8
Polar Ray
Att
V/S/M
No
Yes
Empower, Split Ray
Close Ray, Ranged Touch attack, d6/CL, max 25d6

8
Prismatic Wall
V/S
V/S
Special
Special

Close range. 10min/CL. Wall 4'/CL wide, 2'/CL high. Can't be formed on creature.

8
Sunburst
Att






8
Whirlwind
Att
V/S
Reflex negates (see text)
Yes
Widen
Long range. cyclone 10' wide at base, 30' wide at top, 30' tall. Rnd/CL. Moves 60'/Rnd with Conc or programmed.  Large or smaller make Reflex or takes 3d6. Med or smaller make 2nd Reflex or picked up for 1d8 each round until

9
Absorption
Buff
V/S
-
-
-
Personal, 10min/CL or expended, absorb 1d4+6 spell levels (rolled secretly by the DM), protects vs partially absorbed spells

9
Elemental Swarm







9
Energy Drain
Att
V/S
FORT to remove
Yes
-
Close Ray, Ranged Touch, Negative Energy, 2d4 Negative levels, After 24 hours FORT or drain is permanent, Undead gain 2d4*5 Temp HP for 1 hour

9
Implosion
Att






9
Mage's Disjunction







9
Meteor Swarm
Att






9
Prismatic Sphere
BC
V
Special
Special

10' rad immobile sphere centered on me. Protects me from all attacks. <8HD are blinded 2d4*10min. I can pass through.

9
Sphere of Ultimate Destruction







9
Storm of Vengeance







9
Wail of the Banshee
Att






9
Weird
Att
V/S
Will disbelief then FORT partial
Yes

Med range. Fail Will and FORT then die. Save FORT for 3d6 damage, stunned one round, and 1d4 STR dmg

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan will speak in Dim Grey

I can't view the IC for some reason.

EDIT: the link in the IC is pointing to the wrong location: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...ikes-Back-(IC)

----------


## MikelaC1

> Raodan will speak in *Medium Blue*
> 
> I can't view the IC for some reason.
> 
> EDIT: the link in the IC is pointing to the wrong location: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...ikes-Back-(IC)


The link in the PM sends to you to the OOC. The link in the OOC sends to you to the IC. A chain to sign in to both.

----------


## Toliudar

Hi all!  I look forward to great merriment ahead.

Otrera will speak in *"Purple, although an egalitarian rather than a royal purple."*

And here's her animal companion, Hillock.  He probably won't speak at all.

For ease of reference:

*Spoiler: How she looks in her natural state*
Show



A tall, commanding woman is made even taller by a crown of woven horns rising a foot from her long dark braids.  Well, truth be told, she's REALLY made even taller because she's sitting astride an elephant the size of a small village. 

The woman is dressed in a shimmering grey robe, contrasting the gleaming tan skin of her people. She moves with quiet, efficient movements, and is capable of great stillness.


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Otrera*
Female Neutral Good Human / Amazon Template Druid, *Level* 18, *Init* 6, *HP* 280/280, *Speed* 30'
*AC* 34, *Touch* 34, *Flat-footed* 30, *Fort* 18, *Ref* 10, *Will* 21, *Base Attack Bonus* 13   
*Reach Glaive*  +21/+16/+11 (1d10-1, x3)
*  Roc Form Claw Claw Bite*  +21 / +21 / +16 (2d6+12x2, 2d8+6, x2)
*  Mage Armour* (+4 Dex, +2 Deflect, +18 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 24, Int 12, Wis 30, Cha 26
*Condition* None

----------


## ngilop

Here is Tinac


It is pronounced Tih-knock

I guess for speech color i will take Green

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri Setuhl will take Dark Orange.

*Spoiler: Images*
Show




*Spoiler: Ten-Minute Background*
Show

*Step 1: write five things about your characters concept and background, five things that you think are the most essential parts of your character. You dont have to stop at five, if you likethis is just a minimum.*

1. She can be a bit arrogant at times, but she usually has what it takes to back it up. Usually. She also sometimes likes to ham it up a little with the whole "I command your very mind!" routine.

2. She tries to balance the power she has over creatures' minds with actually managing to be a good person. Although, given the fact that some of the "Good" gods offer such spells to their clerics, as well as presumably having had some part in the creation of the Amazons who are born with such powers, she may be a little more liberal with her magic than one might reasonably expect.

3. Before signing on to "fight the good fight" as it were, she was part of a mercenary crew. Standard adventurer fare for the most part, though it gave her the experience she needed to further her studies into the minds of the seemingly-mindless. And of course, nobody there cared to judge how exactly she used her magic, getting her used to the idea of such manipulations being not only necessary at times, but also acceptable in certain circles.

4. While not particularly vain, she does like to at least make sure she's well-dressed. She even likes to design her own outfits via the Fabricate spell. 

5. She got involved in the demon conflict at least partly because it gave her an outlet to use the full extent of her mental magic against those deemed irredeemably evil. She technically never "officially" joined the church of Lysindra Damaris, but at this point doing so would only be a formality. She managed to impress enough people with her unorthodox choices of spells to affect a battlefield (not to say she doesn't also use some classics as well), to the point where she was selected to start going on more serious missions.

*Step 2: List two goals for the character that you, as a player, think would be cool to see accomplished in-game. During any session in which you take positive action to achieve that goal, I will award you an action point that can only be used in scenes furthering that goal. These Action Points are separate from the action points you gain by resting and reaching milestones. You can change goals later, though you lose all the accumulated Action Points for the goal you abandoned.*

1. Successfully casting Dominate Monster on a powerful demon or devil and "turning" it to the side of Good.

2. Not a character goal but a player goal. As you can see from a good chunk of the rest of this TMB, I'm somewhat setting Mulcri up for a test of temptation. I'm not sure how this game would handle one of the PCs falling to neutral (she would _not_ fall all the way to evil, I'll say that right now), but it would be interesting to see her tested even if she passed.

*Step 3: List two secrets about your character. One is a secret the character knows, one is a secret that involves him but that he is not actually aware of yet. This will help me in creating plots that center around your character. I will also be creating a third secret which you as a player will not be aware of, so expect some surprises!*

1. While she's perfectly happy to be doing good with her magic, she originally chose to focus her study in magic that manipulates the mind for her own personal gain. While she won't go around Dominating the masses and becoming an evil overlord or anything like that, she also won't hesitate to use that power to further the team's goals or her own. She's mostly gotten by claiming that she's putting "the mission" or "the greater good" above her own personal morality, but in reality those are just convenient excuses. She still tries to be a good person, but she enjoys having that kind of power over people. Lately, she's been relying on a Phylactery of the Faithful to keep herself grounded.

2. Her mother had a brief affair with a wandering adventurer, and genuinely isn't sure whether that man or her husband is Mulcri's father. (Spoiler alert: It's not her husband.) Mulcri mostly looks like her mother, though her skin is a little pale for a Gray Elf. Perhaps a hint of her High Elf parentage? She also takes after her true father in a few ways that can't really be explained with genetics, especially since she's never even met the man. (Unless you want to say that powerful magic can leave its mark in the blood even through Wizardry, but I'm fine leaving it at coincidence.) Her mother has kept the secret for almost 140 years now, and she certainly has no reason to start talking.

*Step 4: Describe three people that are tied to the character though blood, romance or honor. Two of them are friendly to the character, one is hostile. All can do something useful for you, if you can get the situations to line up. If you like, you can include an enemy of yours here as well, so I have an instant NPC nemesis to throw at you.*

1. Denra Selvin. NE, Archmage, Illusionist, and Mulcri Setuhl's real father. Has no idea that he's a father, and might not even recognize the woman his illegitimate daughter resembles (after all, for him it was only a brief fling over a century ago). A scholar who can seldom resist the lure of experimentation and "let's try it and see what happens", Denra long ago fell to the same temptation Mulcri deals with every day. That said, he's always polite and well-mannered, and unlike many in his position, he genuinely means it. He's unlikely to side with the demons, or even to really get involved in our conflict, though he could still be either a mentor or obstacle to Mulcri and the team. Even without either of them ever finding out about their familial connection, he would likely see a kindred spirit in their shared specialization. He would likely try to encourage her to "embrace her full potential", not even aware of how tempting the prospect has already been for her. As for if he somehow found out the truth (or even how he would do that)... I honestly have no idea how he would react.

2. A Dwarf fellow she's called by his nickname "Ravager" for so long that she honestly doesn't even remember his real name. He is aware of this, and they are in unspoken agreement to not directly address this. They have been awkwardly waiting for someone else to call him by his real name (Ulton Glorygem) in her presence for an embarrassingly-long time. They were partners in a mercenary company years ago. While she's barely any different from back then, the years aren't as kind to the other races. And Ravager was a little older than her even at the time. A brute of a man in a fight, not to mention one who liked to play up the "dumb muscle" cliché for a joke that stopped being funny twenty years ago. At least the rest of his humor is alright. Despite the joke, he is far from a dullard, even capable of matching wits with Mulcri in her early days. They remained good friends well after their group disbanded, though it's been a while since they've seen each other. And hey, if he ever does show up, at least they'll have an excuse for him to indirectly tell her his name by way of introducing himself to her compatriots.

3. Elania Telnas. One of Mulcri's "associates" within the church of Lysindra Damaris. She is one of the more vocal ones in her opposition to Mulcri's usage of mind-altering magic, both in general and especially its use among followers of the Goddess of Warrior Magic. While not so narrow-minded as to claim that such magic should be limited to spells that directly affect combat abilities, or even to see the practical use of "mental magic", she believes the benefits are not worth the "sacrifices in morality". Their "debates" on the subject have proven fruitless, and they've agreed that they won't bother again until one of them finally thinks of something new to say. (Of course, I know too little about this setting and its deities to really judge which side of the issue the church would generally fall on.) Regardless, Elania is a fine warrior-magess, and Mulcri wouldn't hesitate to trust the Elf to have her back in battle.

*Step 5: Describe three memories that your character has. They don't have to be elaborate, but they should provide some context and flavor.*

1. Her mother's startled reaction to Mulcri learning Wizardry has been the closest thing that Mulcri has ever had to a hint about her true parentage.

2. For quite some time, Mulcri was simply too lost in her studies in mental magic to even think to question its morality. The first time she was forced to was quite jarring, though by then the "damage" had been done. In any case, she at least tries to be "Good" without compromising her pursuits of her specialization.

3. The first time she ever cast Dominate Person. The feeling of her mind linking with his. The flood of his senses mingling with hers. The thrill of being so utterly in control of something. The feeling dulled with time, but never truly went away. To this day it is one of her not-quite-"guilty" pleasures.





> The link in the PM sends to you to the OOC. The link in the OOC sends to you to the IC. A chain to sign in to both.


The link in the OOC is to edit a post, presumably the OP of the IC thread. Fortunately, we can get to the actual thread by searching for it or just checking your recent posts through your profile.

Or just click this link, for those who didn't find it already.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa will speak in orange. I'm still putting the finishing touches on her gear, but based on her class, I can promise that her first action in virtually every combat is going to be casting Haste.

edit...I'll switch to Grey instead, my orange is too close.

----------


## BelGareth

> The link in the PM sends to you to the OOC. The link in the OOC sends to you to the IC. A chain to sign in to both.


The link in the op is: https://forums.giantitp.com/editpost...36&do=editpost

----------


## MikelaC1

_Italics_ equal thoughts as well as telepathy. Font1 is a whisper. ALL CAPS is a yell and increasing font is a louder yell

----------


## Cavir

> but based on her class, I can promise that her first action in virtually every combat is going to be casting Haste.


Sora can help out with Haste if need be, although not as a swift unless Quickened.

Anticipate Teleportation... Sora has a number of specially picked teleport spells, ouch. Doesn't look like the delay is optional  :Small Eek: 

Chained Greater Magic Weapon and Keen Edge for all later
Accuracy for Atalanta.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta is one dimensional, rangers don't have that many options Scouting and Shooting. But She can do some debuffing/fear against lesser foes.

----------


## Aracor

> Sora can help out with Haste if need be, although not as a swift unless Quickened.
> 
> Anticipate Teleportation... Sora has a number of specially picked teleport spells, ouch. Doesn't look like the delay is optional 
> 
> Chained Greater Magic Weapon and Keen Edge for all later
> Accuracy for Atalanta.


Yep, Tessa's Haste is automatically quickened, and hers is better on her so it'll be happening - it gives her miss chance, extra actions, and freedom of movement all in the one spell.

As for _anticipate teleport_ - you're right, it's not optional. If two characters are using it, it basically means that teleport shenanigans simply won't work well. Tessa is mobile enough to work around it, but when fighting Outsiders, it's really hard to go without it unless we can spam _dimensional anchor_ on enemies.

She's also boosted her caster level to 20, so chained greater magic weapon would mean +5 weapons for everyone easily. What is a rod of lesser chain? 14k? Might be worth a group investment.

----------


## Debatra

I'll get an IC post up soon, just have a few little things I need to get out of the way.

(Greater) Anticipate Teleportation can sidestep the issue because it's not a Personal spell. Assuming for sake of argument that you're the only one here who likes their tactical teleportation, one of us (Mulcri also uses that spell) could cast it on you instead of ourselves. The only downside is that the effect will presumably blip out with you when you do, causing anything stuck in limbo to appear early. Also, make sure you're Willing if I ever need to cast a spell called Regroup. It's pretty much the only tactical teleportation spell you need to worry about from me. (If we have more than one such person... we'll talk.)

Mulcri can also cast Haste. Because of course she can. She's a Wizard and Haste is nice. She has other third-level (de)buffs she'd like to use if others are going to commit to Haste, but I imagine that would also apply to you guys, so we can have that discussion after introductions. Wait, you're a Swiftblade. That's kinda your thing.

Metamagic rods are priced based on spell slot adjustment, so it should be the same as a Maximize Rod, which would be... Yep, 14k.

----------


## ngilop

I have a rod of chain spell, furthermore I believe that sharing is caring. 

I will start everyday casting heroes feast as well as a few that will affect myself only.

----------


## Aracor

Cool! So if you will donate one of those charges to Tessa, she can cast a 21 hour Greater Magic Weapon and grant every weapon in the party a +5 enhancement bonus. That will save some others some spell slots, I think.

I can also cast Greater Enlarge Person on anyone who would like it, and her DC to dispel is 36, so it's tough to do even with Greater Dispel Magic.

----------


## Toliudar

Otrera is primarily intended to function in combat as a pair of front-liners, augmented by long-term buffs, but if somebody would really benefit from a long-duration druidic buff, let me know.

----------


## Debatra

On the subject of shifting the blame for what we're about to do, it seems I'm going to bring this up sooner than I'd expected. I would have said something sooner, but I wasn't sure if it was going to come up at all.

Illusory Script includes a Suggestion effect, with a listed example of "forget the existence of the book". Unless you want to rule that it's just specific to Illusory Script, that implies Suggestion has at least limited ability to tamper with memory. A few well-placed spells, and let the infighting begin.

----------


## MikelaC1

The _suggestion_ effect lasts for only 30 minutes and it seems to be only specific to the item the illusory script is on. You cannot use the normal suggestion spell to tamper with memories

----------


## Debatra

Yeah, fair enough.

----------


## Toliudar

Do all of us have some ability to look like something other than we are?  

If we manage to kill the big bad (who is likely to have true seeing) and everyone else only ever sees a weird assortment of people and monsters, it's going to be hard to pin this on us, especially since 'us' just started now.

Also, MikelaC1:  Does your mention of Moradin and Asmodeus suggest that the Daystor pantheon exist alongside Pelor, Tiamat, Gruumsh and other published gods?

----------


## MikelaC1

The non-human deities such as Moradin, Corellon, etc exist, but most adventuring dwarves, elves, etc worship one of the "Daystor" deities. The worship of deities like Moradin and Corellon is confined to the dwarven and elven communities like Iron Hall, Foresta and Crystalia. 
The monster deities like Gruumsh or whoever also exist, worshipped of course by their own races. 
Demon lords and devils also exist of course, but as mentioned a few times, the entire hierarchy of Hell has been upended, with the new Queen of Hell being Askaretha and pretty much every much male devil lord (except for Dispater interestingly enough) having been replaced. 

No other deities exist. Pelor and the other gods in that "line" never existed in Daystor and the Old Gods (Zeus, Odin, etc) were all banished centuries ago. Worship of them is a capital offense, and also rather foolish as they cannot grant powers.

----------


## Toliudar

Thanks!  That helps tremendously.

----------


## Debatra

For those who can't alter their own appearance, I have Veil. I even have it prepared if we need to leave soon-ish, because the competition for sixth-level Illusions to fill that particular school-specific slot isn't very stiff.

----------


## Toliudar

Clearly, our path forward is to disguise ourselves as a group of dwarven health and safety inspectors, sent to investigate a toxic and hazardous work environment.

----------


## Auranghzeb

I really understand this more like a "special forces" stealth operation than a "Heist -it was the dwarven inspectors all the time! plot twist" operation. And Atalanta is better suited for that anyway.

----------


## Cavir

When BelGareth joins we'll have a ninja plus Sora has Arcane Eye, (Greater) Prying Eyes, and Telepathic Bond (3+ hours). A challenge for Sora at least will be darkvision. Maybe we split for a scroll or two of Mass Darkvision? I'd buy one but am down to under 500gp. Sora does speak Dwarven.




> Dispel the fiend, kill the giants, save as many of the dwarves as you can


Seems that precludes a simple collapse everything. We need to find the boss, preferably not by raising the general alarm. So... who can appear (and speak as) a Cloud Giant?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta can prepare a couple of Darkvisions if needed, seeing that her lvl 2 swift haste is redundant with a Swiftblade in the party. She has 4hour/day Darkvision from her tiara. She would prefer to find a way to lure the giants out. Figthing them outside crowded mines would be better as she can fire pretty confidently from 300' away.  She also has a wand of Burrow and a scroll to turn herself into a bullette. I honeslty didn't know at time of creation that these would actually be useful...


EDIT: I just noticed that Darkvision is lvl 3 for rangers, so nevermind.

----------


## Debatra

I mean, we certainly _could_ just go in Evocations-blazing. Besides which, eliminating at least the Cloud Giants (and the Pit Fiend if he happens to exist on the Prime Material in a permanently-killable form) is part of the job anyway.

Mulcri can also cast Mass Darkvision if it's needed, or just individual Deeper Darkvisions or Ebon Eyes if enough of us can already see in the dark.

----------


## Toliudar

There are at least three of us capable of appearing as cloud giants.  Otrera and Hillock will, normally, have both darkvision and (when possible) blindsight active, so we're okay without a mass darkvision unless it's easier than doing a couple of individual ones.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa can polymorph into a cloud giant, but it only lasts 21 minutes. That may not be enough. And she's usually got Elemental Body up, which isn't 100% compatible, I don't think.


But it seems this may be more of a smash and grab anyway, so maybe the subtlety isn't really needed?

----------


## Auranghzeb

Is what I understad from the begining.

In any case, it wouldn't be only about looking as cloud giants, but impersonating specific cloud giants that are recognizable to those in the mines.

----------


## MikelaC1

> In case it's relevant, Otrera is currently shapechanged into a Planetar, and Hillock into a Solar. Both then use the archons' alternate form ability to look like dwarves.


So you are a human amazon, shapechanged into a Planetar and alternate formed into a dwarf. Yes, thats not confusing.

----------


## Toliudar

Well, I was hoping that by establishing it early on, we could get used to the idea.

----------


## Cavir

> So you are a human amazon, shapechanged into a Planetar and alternate formed into a dwarf. Yes, thats not confusing.





> But it seems this may be more of a smash and grab anyway, so maybe the subtlety isn't really needed?


Hehe...

Going to wait for our 7th player before teleporting right? That would give us time to talk what spells we can share. Sora does have a source of light she can pull out once inside.

----------


## Toliudar

If we're teleporting a half-hour walk away from the palace, we can always share spells (or decide to camp for half a day to refresh spell lists) once we get there.  I just want to make sure that the teleport goes smoothly and have some sense of terrain before we start making assumptions.

----------


## Auranghzeb

How do you train an elephant to use the alternate form of its shapechanged elephant body?

That's more confusing than the Amazon, Though it is maybe the answer to the ancient question of how to pass a camel through a needle's eye. 

I'll post Atalanta's action in the early evening, but asume she is ready to go.

----------


## Cavir

> If we're teleporting a half-hour walk away from the palace, we can always share spells (or decide to camp for half a day to refresh spell lists) once we get there.  I just want to make sure that the teleport goes smoothly and have some sense of terrain before we start making assumptions.


Yup, Sora is studying the map for the terrain. It's a half mile from the entrance. Figured we can:
1) Teleport to where we were pointed to. 
2) Scout the entrance (Raodan, Arcane Eye, etc)
3) Spell prep
4) Move in (on foot? Dimension Door? depends on what we find and if it is guarded)
5) We deal with who we find as we go, hoping to keep any from running away and sounding the alarm.

----------


## Toliudar

> How do you train an elephant to use the alternate form of its shapechanged elephant body?


In the same way that anyone shapechanging into a new form knows how to use the alternate form of its shapechanged body, I suppose.  There's no mechanic for training anyone, regardless of their intelligence level.  So you're kind of left with the assumption that there's a built in muscle memory of how to do these things, in the same way that a druid doesn't have to spend a week learning how to fly the first time she changes into an eagle.

Also, I enthusiastically support Cavir's list.

----------


## Aracor

Does anyone happen to have a Prying Eyes spell or something similar? Being able to scout out before we do our smash and grab would certainly be helpful.

...edit, and I see that's already been suggested.

Tessa is basically limited to long-term spells and spells she casts in combat, though she does have an Eternal Wand of Darkvision to cover her ability to see at night. And like I said, she can cast Greater Enlarge Person on anyone who wants it - it's the same effects of the first level spell, only it lasts hours/level. Anyone strength-based should like it, and others still might because reach is good.

----------


## BelGareth

Sorry that's not a soliloquy length opening post, but sometimes something simple will work.

EDIT: that list looks good to me too, does anyone have sending stones or something similar?

EDIT2: he's silent, up to the point he's...not.

----------


## Debatra

> Does anyone happen to have a Prying Eyes spell or something similar?


Yes, but not prepared (unless someone else happens to have it ready to go). Either way, Mulcri will want to prepare the Greater Anticipate Teleportation for Sora. Fortunately, while the spell can't simply be dismissed on those of us who already have it up, the platinum hourglass must be kept on our persons for it to keep working, so we can just pass one to Sora and stick the other in an extradimensional pocket.

I'll also just mention that "half an hour's walk" (assuming standard 30' movement rates, 1.5 miles) is a bit beyond the range of Prying Eyes (1 mile before they wink out), so we'll have to find a safe way to get a little closer once we arrive.

---

Also, Mulcri has a permanent Arcane Sight. Unless you have some kind of ward against Detect Magic or similar, she certainly would have made a point of mentioning the Illusion aura in the corner with no apparent source. And possibly Glitterdusted you if you didn't immediately speak up. In either order, really.

----------


## BelGareth

> Yes, but not prepared (unless someone else happens to have it ready to go). Either way, Mulcri will want to prepare the Greater Anticipate Teleportation for Sora. Fortunately, while the spell can't simply be dismissed on those of us who already have it up, the platinum hourglass must be kept on our persons for it to keep working, so we can just pass one to Sora and stick the other in an extradimensional pocket.
> 
> I'll also just mention that "half an hour's walk" (assuming standard 30' movement rates, 1.5 miles) is a bit beyond the range of Prying Eyes (1 mile before they wink out), so we'll have to find a safe way to get a little closer once we arrive.
> 
> ---
> 
> Also, Mulcri has a permanent Arcane Sight. Unless you have some kind of ward against Detect Magic or similar, she certainly would have made a point of mentioning the Illusion aura in the corner with no apparent source. And possibly Glitterdusted you if you didn't immediately speak up. In either order, really.


HAHA, that would be awesome.

----------


## Aracor

Yeah, Tessa has a permanent See Invisibility up as well. That way she doesn't have to spend spells known on it. She can get True Seeing, but that's limited to her Scout's Headband, so only a minute per day.

----------


## BelGareth

> Yeah, Tessa has a permanent See Invisibility up as well. That way she doesn't have to spend spells known on it. She can get True Seeing, but that's limited to her Scout's Headband, so only a minute per day.


yeah, i figured, im not married to the idea of being invisible to everything, just cool to have.

----------


## ngilop

I have a ring of invisibility (and a cloak of disruption cuz i like my miss chance, yo!) Of course. I am not wearing it currently as that would be most certainly rude. 

Also, I have death pact which allows us to have a large safety net. If we chose to use the element of suprise and go in all yippee ki-ya!

----------


## Cavir

Half hour walk- that was my misremembering it as a half mile. My bad.




> Does anyone happen to have a Prying Eyes spell or something similar?


I have Arcane Eye, Prying Eyes, and Greater Prying Eyes. Before getting into the mine I'm planning on using Arcane Eye at first since it is invisible. Assuming the outside of the tunnel entrance will be an open area. We can have an invisible ninja with telepathic bond scouting ahead of us.




> Mulcri will want to prepare the Greater Anticipate Teleportation for Sora.


So Sora's group teleport spells will be unhindered? Cool.

----------


## Aracor

> So Sora's group teleport spells will be unhindered? Cool.


Yep, Tessa just cast it on Sora. Anything within 105 feet of you will be delayed. Make sure you warn us if someone is coming in :P

----------


## BelGareth

> Yep, Tessa just cast it on Sora. Anything within 105 feet of you will be delayed. Make sure you warn us if someone is coming in :P


So Tessa shouldnt be the one to forgo the telepathic bond

----------


## Cavir

> Yep, Tessa just cast it on Sora. Anything within 105 feet of you will be delayed. Make sure you warn us if someone is coming in :P


Depending on what's coming in, the spot may get marked by multiple Empowered Delayed Blast spells  :Small Big Grin: 

Speaking of which, MikelaC1 and I have chatted. We've toned down the Retooled Warmage a bit. May adjust it along the way too.

----------


## BelGareth

All this buffing, Raodan is willing to receive any and all spells you are willing to give him  :Small Big Grin: 

I think Im the only non-caster!

----------


## Aracor

> All this buffing, Raodan is willing to receive any and all spells you are willing to give him 
> 
> I think Im the only non-caster!


Would you like Greater Enlarge Person? It'll give you +2 str, but -2 dex, and large size so therefore reach. I'm not sure if that would overall be beneficial to you.

----------


## BelGareth

> Would you like Greater Enlarge Person? It'll give you +2 str, but -2 dex, and large size so therefore reach. I'm not sure if that would overall be beneficial to you.


Hmmmm, _maybe_ in combat, but for stealth it would hurt me more than anything I think.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta has 3 spells/day 6 in total with some item charges. So calling her a caster is generous. 

I think we are 7 plus the elephant and the eagle, and I'm not really sure if I'm taking the eagle with us, ranger's animal companions are just sadly useless at these levels. 

I guess Raodan and Atalanta can scout ahead, and I imagine the swiftblade is not a slouch on this either. Atalanta's perception and stealth are on the high 20's, slightly lower than Raodan's (I took a peek), so we could stagger the scouting with Atalanta slighlty behind providing cover. She also has a tree stride scroll she could use for tactial reasons and has many ways of getting blindsense and scent. 

As buffs go, anything that give her wisdom, AC, or protection would be cool. She is obviously not a tank, but has a lot of HP and fast healing 5 for 10 rounds when "raging" so if she needs to tank, it is possible.

----------


## Debatra

I think I'd rather keep my Con score instead. Mass Death Ward would be nice though.

And it seems the Sorcerer is taking care of the GAT, though I still want to take care of a few other things like (Mass) Darkvision.

And someone else is also volunteering a Telepathic Bond. Fine by me. Although... (see IC post, in which I just kind of assume I'm able to recognize two particular magic items)

----------


## BelGareth

@ MikelaC1:

What is your take on the Ninja's ghost step ability, and how it interacts with full attacks?
general online consensus, is it is _not_ invisibility as the spell, and as such, does not break after an attack. 

Additionally, what is your take on Ghost strike? (striking ethereal, or prime while ethereal), is that only one attack? or can it be done with a full?
I would appreciate the full, but i get it if not, ninja sudden strike is much harder to trigger than sneak attack for some reason.

----------


## MikelaC1

Bookkeeping 101
I might as well get this out of the way now. When you engage in battle, everyone rolls initiative once and thats your initiative for the whole fight. Also on your first initiative roll, post up your action. After everyone has posted an action, I will post a summary page that outlines everything that happens, along with the current tactical situation after the attacks, and you post again. Wash, rinse, repeat. Sometimes this leads to an overkill on one target if too many people target him or criticals occur, but battles are chaotic and cant be controlled to the last detail.

Death. You die at negative 10, need resurrection. At 0, you are unconscious, unable to act but not dead. From -1-to -9 you are hovering at deaths door, the party has the rest of the round that you were dropped in, plus all of the next round to heal you back to a positive number or you are dead, needing resurrection. A party member dropping in a round is the only time I will allow a change of action to casting some sort of healing spell. In my summary, the drop will be indicated and at that point, anyone who did something can change their action to a healing spell if they are in range, or move to get in range. (by the way, whatever your attack did no longer counts, cant be in two places at once.) 

There will be times when you come to doors, gates, barricades, whatever, that do not respond to normal methods of opening. In this case, the idea is not to figure out fancy ways to bypass it, its to solve the riddle. Toliudar refers to these doors as being made of 'plot'inum. Sometimes an 18th level party needs to learn that not all objectives are solved by ramming them with a freight train. 

I do not grant experience points, rather, you will level up at predetermined times. (like every two or three missions) I dont think there any crafters in the group so I do not need to invoke my XP donation rules, and you have plenty of access to items being made at regulation price. If you have an item that is a +2 and you want it upgraded to +4  for example, you pay the difference and all other magical effects that are on it (if a combo item) stay the same. Magic loot not claimed is sold back to your sponsors at one half book price as per normal rules.

----------


## Toliudar

Thanks, MikelaC1!

*Debatra*, I think you're referencing an ability to boost caster level in the IC thread.  Am I reading that correctly?  And would your method stack with Otrera's orange ioun stone?

Which, incidentally, others could borrow for long term buffs once we're at that stage.

----------


## Debatra

How does this system handle Immediate actions? Also, even if we end up not using it, I'm interested in hearing how exactly your XP donation rules work.

Mulcri also uses Create Magic Tattoo. Except she just uses it to keep herself at normal caster level because I lost one to a PrC.

----------


## MikelaC1

> How does this system handle Immediate actions? Also, even if we end up not using it, I'm interested in hearing how exactly your XP donation rules work.
> 
> Mulcri also uses Create Magic Tattoo. Except she just uses it to keep herself at normal caster level because I lost one to a PrC.


Label your immediate action and then your normal actions. I will take it into account when resolving.
The XP donation system works by using a variant rule from The Dragon whereby the recipient can "donate" the XP required to create an item so that the caster isnt lagging behind the party in level. There is no power in the world that can force a person to donate, it has to be completely voluntary. If there was a caster who was going to do this, I rule that with each level advancement, you have enough "left over" XP for one item

----------


## Aracor

> Thanks, MikelaC1!
> 
> *Debatra*, I think you're referencing an ability to boost caster level in the IC thread.  Am I reading that correctly?  And would your method stack with Otrera's orange ioun stone?
> 
> Which, incidentally, others could borrow for long term buffs once we're at that stage.


Unlikely - one of Tessa's caster level increases is actually an orange ioun stone of her own. She also has a Ring that grants +1 caster level, so that should stack, and she uses Create Magic Tattoo from her Eternal Wand for one last bonus to her caster level. Grand total is 21.

----------


## Debatra

Wait, Otetra already has an orange prism? She's just straight Druid, so unless she lost a CL to an ACF that I missed, she should already be at 19. So just the ring and the tattoo is still enough.

----------


## Toliudar

Thanks for the offer of the tattoo, but it's probably not worth the cost to apply it to Otrera.  Not enough of her abilities are level-dependent to make the jump from 19 to 20 all that important.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Damned typo on the perform roll...

Perform sing

(1d20+12)[*32*]

----------


## Debatra

> Thanks for the offer of the tattoo, but it's probably not worth the cost to apply it to Otrera.  Not enough of her abilities are level-dependent to make the jump from 19 to 20 all that important.


That's the beauty of Shadow Conjurations; they don't cost anything but spell slots. So even if it _only_ matters to get that last one of us into the Telepathic Bond, it's little enough to be worth it.

----------


## Toliudar

Debatra: understood, and sounds great.

Auranghzeb: nice singing!

----------


## Auranghzeb

That was plot roll! Now that is clear that Atalanta has the nicest voice in Daystor, she won't ever sing again.

----------


## Aracor

*@Cavir* - Are you sure you can cast a retributive disintegrate? I guess this may be a question for MikelaC1, but Retributive Spell says it requires a targeted spell. Technically speaking, Disintegrate isn't a targeted spell, it's an Effect (Ray) spell. The general definition of a targeted spell is a spell that has a Target entry in the spell description.

It's no skin off my back either way, just checking.

----------


## Cavir

I had taken it as having to target the ray at the offender only. Otherwise the choices above 3rd level are pretty much non-existent for warmage. There's surprisingly few threads that even mention Retributive nevermind talk about it. There's this




> And for the necromancers among us, your twinned repeated split ray enervation is now also a defensive measure. It's also handy for a gishy mailman type build.


Which allude to orb spells, but obviously not a ruling. All MikelaC1's call of course.

----------


## MikelaC1

> *@Cavir* - Are you sure you can cast a retributive disintegrate? I guess this may be a question for MikelaC1, but Retributive Spell says it requires a targeted spell. Technically speaking, Disintegrate isn't a targeted spell, it's an Effect (Ray) spell. The general definition of a targeted spell is a spell that has a Target entry in the spell description.
> 
> It's no skin off my back either way, just checking.





> I had taken it as having to target the ray at the offender only. Otherwise the choices above 3rd level are pretty much non-existent for warmage. There's surprisingly few threads that even mention Retributive nevermind talk about it. There's 
> 
> Which allude to orb spells, but obviously not a ruling. All MikelaC1's call of course.


Retributive spell fires back at an attacker, the one who struck you. _Disintegrate_ targets a single person as well. So I would rule that a retributive _disintegrate_ is okay. Now remember that the spell is only triggered when someone actually hits you for damage and not just takes an attack that ends up missing or dealing no damage for whatever reason. The feat specifically says "dealt damage by a melee attack".

----------


## BelGareth

This is the first time I have ever seen Superior Invisibility being used, I had to look it up! lol

----------


## Auranghzeb

That was a crazy round of buffs. 

Atalanta could really use those prying eyes.

----------


## Cavir

> The feat specifically says "dealt damage by a melee attack".


Yup, it is for real emergencies. The warmage should never be in melee.

For telepathic bond, the magic tattoo +1 CL to 20 for Sora still leaves us short one person. Let's figure out who here. Casting it in my IC post I'm working on.

----------


## Debatra

I believe there was mention of borrowing Tessa's Ring of Arcane Might to make up the last +1?

----------


## Cavir

I have a Ring of Arcane Might already so I didn't think they would stack. MiC p121... it's an untyped bonus so maybe it will. MikelaC1's call. If so everyone is covered.

----------


## MikelaC1

> I have a Ring of Arcane Might already so I didn't think they would stack. MiC p121... it's an untyped bonus so maybe it will. MikelaC1's call. If so everyone is covered.


I dont know if by the rules it should stack but I would rather it did not, in fact I would rather everyone have only one, at most, ways to increase their CL or we will soon have runaway caster levels.

----------


## Cavir

Works for me. Would you rather the Shadow spell not give me the +1 on top of my ring?

----------


## MikelaC1

> Works for me. Would you rather the Shadow spell not give me the +1 on top of my ring?


I would rather only one CL boost per person

----------


## Cavir

I updated the IC post and my sheet for spell durations. I'll assume Mulcri  didn't cast the Magic Tattoo spell.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

180/182hp
16 temp hp
AC 30

Retributive Spell  - Split ray Disintegrate (SL9)
Banner of the Storm's Eye (MIC151) 20' suppress fear, immune to stun/confused
Heroes Feast: 16 temp hp, +1 morale to attack and will saves, immune to poison and fear.
Greater Anticipate Teleport CL21, 24 hours, 105' radius. 3 rounds delayed.
Greater Magic Weapon +5: Long Sword
Protection from Arrows (19 hours from 1st Heroes Feast)
Moment of Prescience (19 hours from 1st Heroes Feast)
Mass Darkvision - 18 hours from 1st feast
Create Magic Tattoo - 48 hours from 1st feast : +1 CL -> 20
Telepathic Bond - Lasts 180 minutes from Mine entrance.
Elemental Swarm - Lasts 190 minutes from Mine entrance.
Absorption - Lasts 190 minutes from Mine entrance.
Mass Resist Energy, Fire 30 - Lasts 190 minutes from Mine entrance.
Chained Keen Edge  - Lasts 190 minutes from Mine entrance.





> 4 cloud giants (~18ft tall) standing guard... their morning stars and chain shirts positively glisten


Who brought the mega bag of holding? :)

----------


## Toliudar

> I dont know if by the rules it should stack but I would rather it did not, in fact I would rather everyone have only one, at most, ways to increase their CL or we will soon have runaway caster levels.


No problem.  Mind if I adjust my gear to swap out something else for my ioun stone?

----------


## MikelaC1

> No problem.  Mind if I adjust my gear to swap out something else for my ioun stone?


Go ahead dddd

----------


## Aracor

Tessa has two from magic items and a tattoo, giving her a total caster level of 21. I can easily drop one or two if you'd prefer.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Tessa has two from magic items and a tattoo, giving her a total caster level of 21. I can easily drop one or two if you'd prefer.


I would prefer that PCs have only one CL boost on them, to prevent runaway caster levels

----------


## Aracor

> I would prefer that PCs have only one CL boost on them, to prevent runaway caster levels


Okay, I'll figure out where to re-spend some gold then. I guess I have about 50k.

----------


## BelGareth

> Okay, I'll figure out where to re-spend some gold then. I guess I have about 50k.


50k worth of diamond dust?

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan has a Phoenix cloak, so can fly, and also superior invisibility removes tracks etc

----------


## Debatra

No it doesn't. It does however beat See Invisibility.

----------


## BelGareth

> No it doesn't. It does however beat See Invisibility.


Oh doh, you are right.

----------


## Toliudar

If we're heading into a mine, I suspect that leaving tracks is the least of our worries.

----------


## Auranghzeb

> If we're heading into a mine, I suspect that leaving tracks is the least of our worries.


We are just trying to avoid one of the two classic blunders: 

1) never get involved in a land war in Asia and 
2) never walk on snow while pretending to be invisible I see your feet

----------


## MikelaC1

> 1) never get involved in a land war in Asia and


Australia bbbb

----------


## Auranghzeb

Hadn't one of the spellcasters used mass greater invisibility?

In any case, hide check. Atalanta is as far as possible where she can have sight of the cave and high near the trees' canopy. 

Hide
(1d20+24)[*38*]

----------


## Cavir

I think there's some confusion as to where people are starting out. Once that's sorted or MikelaC1 just says go ahead she'll flush it out, I'll start the show. My main concern is Raodan being right where I plan to detonate the boom (40' rad from as far into the mine as I can target from where I am and still hit the giants outside).

Earth Elementals: inside the mine in the earth so they'll be safe from the blast
Otrera and Hillock: mentioned being in the same place as the elementals.
Atalanta, Sora, Mulcri: back in the woods
Raodan: just inside the mine with superior invisibility? If so I need to change my spell choice. 

The above leaves us with no warriors between the giants and our spellcasters/archer. An outdoor fight would seem good for Hillock's natural form, even if we don't know that it is.




> Hadn't one of the spellcasters used mass greater invisibility?


That was clarified in IC, that spell didn't get used.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Cool, Atalanta's first action will be to use hunter's mercy and manyshot on one of the giants and re-locating to continue sniping, she will concentrate fire on one at a time as her abilty to damage giants is not particularly high. So let me know one round previous so i can cast hunter's mercy and go for a crit.

----------


## Debatra

> Hadn't one of the spellcasters used mass greater invisibility?





> That was clarified in IC, that spell didn't get used.


It also wasn't Greater but regular Invisibility, or else I would have kept it because it wouldn't have immediately popped when we took out these guards.




> The above leaves us with no warriors between the giants and our spellcasters/archer.


I was under the impression that the elementals (and presumably Hillock) were going to jump out of the ground after the initial blast?

----------


## Cavir

> I was under the impression that the elementals (and presumably Hillock) were going to jump out of the ground after the initial blast?


Mentioned a few times... The elementals' job is to keep the giants from having someone run inside to raise the alarm and to block reinforcements. Was also trying to keep the group closer to make it simpler for MikelaC1.

----------


## MikelaC1

Okay, so basically now I need someone to say go and post up, with others posting as well (dont forget initiative rolls). The giants cant act until you do something but remember you have 30 feet to cover to get to the giants

----------


## Auranghzeb

I think we are just basically waiting four our friend the burrowing elephant shadow and otrera to reach the giants. If we can asume they have. We are good to go.

In any case, Atalanta needs to cast Hunter's mercy six seconds before the actual surprise round; so if we can asument they will get there unhindered, I'll cast it and roll for initiative if you want. I'll 

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

[roll]1d20+15[/roll]

[roll] 2d6×10[/roll]feet I'm also rolling for the maximum distance of visibility I have, asuming this is a dense forest. Atalanta can see the giants at this distance, and she can shoot reliably from 160' away. 


EDIT: and of course, I tried to roll on an edit...

----------


## Auranghzeb

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

(1d20+15)[*34*]

[roll] 2d6×10[/roll]feet I'm also rolling for the maximum distance of visibility I have, asuming this is a dense forest. Atalanta can see the giants at this distance, and she can shoot reliably from 160' away.

----------


## Debatra

It belatedly occurs to me that second Sleight of Hand roll might not be necessary between Mulcri being invisible and able to cast Illusions silently.

----------


## Cavir

> she can shoot reliably from 160' away.


Don't forget the Accuracy spell from Sora. Doubles your bow range, not that it'll do much inside a mine. There's keen edge too.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Greater Magic Weapon would be good. Keen edge on a bow is not a big difference. That acid blast is also a great help  :Small Wink:

----------


## Cavir

Greater Magic Weapon was already done by someone else for +5.  +4

----------


## Aracor

Well, apparently it is actually only +4 since Mikela doesn't want more than one caster level boost. I need at least two of them to get to a +5 weapon.

So my spells got slightly reduced in effectiveness since we originally arranged the cast on them. I think everyone needs to make some slight number updates.

----------


## Cavir

No worries, some raids and we'll get there. I updated my sheet with the +4. +4 Keen for all plus all the other boosts is a nice collection of bonuses.

----------


## Debatra

Ah, right. I suppose that would be retconned too.

What book(s) is the Ring of Anticipation from?

----------


## Aracor

Oh, crap! Drow of the Underdark...that wasn't one of the allowed books. I can remove that as well if I need to, Mikela!

*Spoiler: Ring of Anticipation*
Show

RING OF ANTICIPATION
Price (Item Level): 6,000 gp (10th)
Body Slot: Ring
Caster Level: 7th
Aura: Moderate; (DC 18) divination
Activation: 
Weight: 
This unusual ring is wrought from smooth, transparent lavender glass. While wearing a ring of anticipation, you gain a +2 competence bonus on Listen and Spot checks. When making initiative checks, you can roll twice and take the better result.
Prerequisite: Forge Ring, cats grace, owls wisdom.
Cost to Create: 3,000 gp, 240 XP, 6 days.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Oh, crap! Drow of the Underdark...that wasn't one of the allowed books. I can remove that as well if I need to, Mikela!
> 
> *Spoiler: Ring of Anticipation*
> Show
> 
> RING OF ANTICIPATION
> Price (Item Level): 6,000 gp (10th)
> Body Slot: Ring
> Caster Level: 7th
> ...


Even though its a pretty minor bonus, it does come from a wrong book and has to be disallowed.
And also in response to a PM from Aracor, the attack bonus from Slippers of Battledancing does not stack with Amazon Grace; however the Slippers grant a damage bonus as well and since Amazon Grace does NOT grant a damage bonus, you would get that from them.

----------


## Aracor

That's fine. Honestly I forgot about the source, it's simply on a list of items that I personally really like and throw it onto all of my high level characters by default.

I'll fix my attack bonuses in the future.

----------


## Auranghzeb

> No worries, some raids and we'll get there. I updated my sheet with the +4. +4 Keen for all plus all the other boosts is a nice collection of bonuses.


Then my last attack should be one numer lower. 

About initiative, since we all technically delayed until Cavir acted, we all should be acting at the Warmages' initiative, shouldn't we?

EDIT: I wrote three arrows (3) but the attack roll is calculates as a four arrows (4) manyshot. That's why I rolled 4 damages. I'll be more careful from now on. 

I'm also simplifying the Notation on Atalanta's attacks on her sheet.

----------


## MikelaC1

> About initiative, since we all technically delayed until Cavir acted, we all should be acting at the Warmages' initiative, shouldn't we?.


Technically yes, but it also makes it easier for later rounds.

----------


## Aracor

Okay, I think I have my sheet fully updated with the changes in equipment. I have about 10k gold over, but I'm happy to just leave that until the next time we can go shopping. Mikela, if you would take a look at it and see if there's anything else that looks iffy, it would be appreciated.

----------


## BelGareth

a 2?????

at least is wasn't an auto fail :|

----------


## Aracor

Look on the bright side! If that hits, then we've learned quite a bit (namely that we should be able to chew these guys apart no matter HOW many hit points they have fairly easily!). If not, you'll get more rolls next round.

----------


## Auranghzeb

I messed up the spoiler, I will edit after the round as I don't like editing posts with rolls.

----------


## BelGareth

damn, they have a FF AC higher than 2832  :Small Eek: 

EDIT: i realized I had a +4 to hit if they are denied their dex....unless they have uncanny dodge, in which case i am going to be a lookout for this fight. :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Auranghzeb

> damn, they have a FF AC higher than 2832 
> 
> EDIT: i realized I had a +4 to hit if they are denied their dex....unless they have uncanny dodge, in which case i am going to be a lookout for this fight.


Giants have very low Dex and huge natural armor bonuses, so their FF AC is probably very close to their AC.

----------


## Aracor

Just to make sure, did both of Tessa's attacks hit?

Also, realized I had a question of the exact nature of her Slippers of Battledancing. The wording is that I need to use a move action to move at least 10 feet to activate charisma to damage. Does it need to be a move action, or just actually movement? For example, if I use a Chronocharm of the Horizon Walker or an Anklet of Translocation to move, will that be enough to get charisma to damage?

----------


## BelGareth

> Giants have very low Dex and huge natural armor bonuses, so their FF AC is probably very close to their AC.


Pffft, you and your logic.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Just to make sure, did both of Tessa's attacks hit?
> 
> Also, realized I had a question of the exact nature of her Slippers of Battledancing. The wording is that I need to use a move action to move at least 10 feet to activate charisma to damage. Does it need to be a move action, or just actually movement? For example, if I use a Chronocharm of the Horizon Walker or an Anklet of Translocation to move, will that be enough to get charisma to damage?


Both attacks hit and you have to physically move, you are building momentum for the strike.

----------


## Aracor

> Both attacks hit and you have to physically move, you are building momentum for the strike.


Okay, so just to point out my examples and make sure I 100% understand - Chronocharm of the Horizon Walker would work because I'm physically moving, but a Teleport-style effect will NOT work because there's no momentum?

----------


## MikelaC1

> Okay, so just to point out my examples and make sure I 100% understand - Chronocharm of the Horizon Walker would work because I'm physically moving, but a Teleport-style effect will NOT work because there's no momentum?


Correct, you must physically move and I do not consider someone that was running before using a teleport effect to come out the other side of the spell still running

----------


## Aracor

Holy crap, all three attacks were threats! And I forgot to roll damage for all of them, so I'll add critical damage here.

Critical attack #1: (2d6)[*4*] + 16
Critical attack #2: (2d6)[*9*] + 16
Critical attack #3: (2d6)[*12*] + 16

----------


## Cavir

> Initiative order: Atalanta, Tessa, Raordan, Mulcri, Giants, Sora, Otrera, Tinac


For those of us after the giants we're still posting now?

----------


## Auranghzeb

> Holy crap, all three attacks were threats! And I forgot to roll damage for all of them, so I'll add critical damage here.
> 
> Critical attack #1: [roll0] + 16
> Critical attack #2: [roll1] + 16
> Critical attack #3: [roll2] + 16


Im lost. How do you get a full round attack after using your move action? Nevermind I just read the swift blade 9th level ability.

----------


## MikelaC1

> For those of us after the giants we're still posting now?


Yes, you post now. When everyone has posted, I will relay the results

----------


## Debatra

In case it ends up mattering, I forgot the +2 for being an invisible attacker.

They were touch attacks against flat-footed Giants though, so probably not. It's mainly to help myself remember for next time.

----------


## BelGareth

> In case it ends up mattering, I forgot the +2 for being an invisible attacker.
> 
> They were touch attacks against flat-footed Giants though, so probably not. It's mainly to help myself remember for next time.


Wait, invisible characters get +2 to hit?

Edit: til invisible creatures get +2 vs sighted opponents.

----------


## Aracor

Well, that's pretty much all of my temporary hit points gone. I guess I'll need to get some more at the beginning of next battle!

----------


## Auranghzeb

We went a bit Nova in this encounter. Should we post using initiatives?

----------


## MikelaC1

> We went a bit Nova in this encounter. Should we post using initiatives?


I used to use the post using initiatives system but found that it slowed the game to a crawl and eventually killed them off. This system, while sometimes leading to an over commitment of resources, at least keeps the game moving. Its up to the party to manage these sorts of things, perhaps one or two people holding a bit back in one encounter, and going nova the next. But, you are also a high level party and have plenty of ammo for a reason .

----------


## Aracor

I seem to recall at least one person having a permanent Arcane Sight. Just point and we can grab whatever random crap they have, then we can move on.

----------


## Auranghzeb

> I used to use the post using initiatives system but found that it slowed the game to a crawl and eventually killed them off. This system, while sometimes leading to an over commitment of resources, at least keeps the game moving. Its up to the party to manage these sorts of things, perhaps one or two people holding a bit back in one encounter, and going nova the next. But, you are also a high level party and have plenty of ammo for a reason .


I should have phrased that better. The Going Nova was an independent comment. 

I just meant to ask if the combat was finished and we could post out of initiative. But I guess it is.

----------


## Cavir

Oops stupid me got confused on who had Arcane Sight (with glowing eyes). I'll fix the IC post.

----------


## Debatra

I'm going to assume we care about not just the weight but also the volume limits of our extra-dimensional storage spaces? Some DMs are willing to ignore it, some aren't. (Either way, I somewhat doubt a Haversack can hold the weight of these items, let alone the volume.)

So I guess we can add "Bag of Holding/Portable Hole" to the group shopping list alongside Chain Metamagic Rods.

(That, or find some way to make an Enveloping Pit that Good-aligned characters can use.  :Small Wink: )

----------


## Cavir

> I'm going to assume we care about not just the weight but also the volume limits of our extra-dimensional storage spaces? Some DMs are willing to ignore it, some aren't. (Either way, I somewhat doubt a Haversack can hold the weight of these items, let alone the volume.)
> 
> So I guess we can add "Bag of Holding/Portable Hole" to the group shopping list alongside Chain Metamagic Rods.
> 
> (That, or find some way to make an Enveloping Pit that Good-aligned characters can use. )


UMD: Emulate an alignment DC30
Sora has +21 on UMD.

----------


## Debatra

> UMD: Emulate an alignment DC30
> Sora has +21 on UMD.


Nice.




> Amulets of Health +4
> (There are 3 tunnels, are you sending one down each tunnel and if so, where is the last one going)


I misread your post. Amend that to sending six, two down each tunnel with instructions to stay hidden, split up if it forks again, and return if they see any creatures other than each other, or if their tunnel forks into more paths than there are eyes remaining in the tunnel.

----------


## ngilop

Sorry for the absence guys. Its been a bit hectic the last handful of days.

In the words of Bender Bending Rodrigue:z 


> I am back, baby!

----------


## Toliudar

Welcome back, ngilop!

Also, Hillock has a carrying capacity of nearly 40,000 pounds, is the size of a double decker bus, and will spend most of the adventuring day in shapechange, where extraneous stuff simply melds with the body.  We would have to acquire a lot of stuff for storage to be an issue.

----------


## Debatra

That... That'll probably do it, yeah.

----------


## MikelaC1

Base damage on the morning star is 4d6

----------


## Debatra

> Just thought of it- with the magic IDing some time as passed. Once 10 minutes from the buffing outside the cave has passed I'll have more elementals showing up. Let me know when please.


Five minutes of identifying, maybe another minute of buffing and combat combined, and maybe you could call this conversation another minute, maybe even two by the end of it. I might be a little off depending on how Mikela wants to call it.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Five minutes of identifying, maybe another minute of buffing and combat combined, and maybe you could call this conversation another minute, maybe even two by the end of it. I might be a little off depending on how Mikela wants to call it.


8 minutes seems a fair call

----------


## MikelaC1

I dont know if there is just too much paralysis by analysis with this group, but if might help if you nominated a leader and when (s)he makes a call, I start posting what you see and you can react. 

And just a side note, there is a third option, the empty chamber and cleaning up these two rooms after.

----------


## BelGareth

what paralysis?

We just got done killing the giants?

----------


## Aracor

> what paralysis?
> 
> We just got done killing the giants?


I think she's referring to us not making a decision as far as moving forward.

----------


## BelGareth

> I think she's referring to us not making a decision as far as moving forward.


but it's been...what, 4 days?

Is this game supposed to be a fast paced game, and i missed that?

----------


## MikelaC1

Im just worried about the game not moving forward, people losing interest, game dies.

----------


## Debatra

I think it's more that there are a lot of us (or at least compared to what I'm used to) and people are waiting for everyone to at least get a word in.

As for the third option, our listed objectives include killing the Giants and freeing the Dwarves, so it's natural that we would gravitate towards the two paths that lead us more directly to Giants and Dwarves. I imagine we'd all like to explore all three paths over time.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Well, a group this large and powerful could simply divvy  up and it would be the optimal strategy. But that immediately calls the question: will the DM want us to split up the party? if so, Atalanta will not follow Otrera, I'm not really interested in that shapechanged elephant, nothing personal, it is just a different power level where Atalanta cannot really contribute that much.

----------


## Toliudar

I'm trying to pick forms that contribute to a situation without solving the situations on our own, but if Hillock is proving unbalancing, I can try to come up with a more or less standard form for him (his natural form is unlikely to be workable in a mine context) so that he doesn't overshadow.  I really want this to be fun for all of us, and am open to suggestions.

A single cloud giant watching over a bunch of dwarves was not, I suspect, meant to be a material test for the group's abilities anyway, even if we split.  So it's really up to Mikela to object to the split if she wants to.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Well, a group this large and powerful could simply divvy  up and it would be the optimal strategy. But that immediately calls the question: will the DM want us to split up the party? if so, Atalanta will not follow Otrera, I'm not really interested in that shapechanged elephant, nothing personal, it is just a different power level where Atalanta cannot really contribute that much.





> I'm trying to pick forms that contribute to a situation without solving the situations on our own, but if Hillock is proving unbalancing, I can try to come up with a more or less standard form for him (his natural form is unlikely to be workable in a mine context) so that he doesn't overshadow.  I really want this to be fun for all of us, and am open to suggestions.
> 
> A single cloud giant watching over a bunch of dwarves was not, I suspect, meant to be a material test for the group's abilities anyway, even if we split.  So it's really up to Mikela to object to the split if she wants to.


I thought I was posting my reaction OOC, but it went into IC instead.

----------


## Cavir

In this case splitting the party just for a parallel fight is probably the best idea. The idea was brought up for one person to solo the other side and that threw up flags in my head and I didn't consider a more even split at the time (partly for the DM's sanity too). Sorry. If we can make the split happen in IC that's good and fine with going down either side depending on what the groups need. If people want Sora to suddenly consider that possibility (she does have a background in tactics) I'm fine with doing that, not trying to look like stealing the OOC idea.

----------


## BelGareth

I'm not _quite_ sure who is going to the sleeping giant, but i think one person would be sufficient? probably someone who is a half decent face to deal with the dwarfs, tho he can do that in a pinch

----------


## Aracor

Tessa volunteered to go deal with the giant alone, so she'll cast Invisibility on herself and serve as backup for Raodan. And I think she should be able to talk to the dwarves.

----------


## Debatra

I move that we call the group going for the awake ones Group 1 and the sleeping ones Group 2, both to keep everyone on the same page and because "the awake group" and "the sleeping group" just feel a little off to me.

----------


## Toliudar

> I move that we call the group going for the awake ones Group 1 and the sleeping ones Group 2, both to keep everyone on the same page and because "the awake group" and "the sleeping group" just feel a little off to me.


Made me giggle.  And I like the nomenclature.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Wait, how does Hillok have a feat from ToB when it was not an allowed source? Did you really slapped mage slayer on an int 2 animal?

----------


## Cavir

> Sora 
> Attack: Orb of Fire (SL4)
> Ranged Touch: (1d20+16)[*35*] (+13 BAB, +3 Dex)


I forgot another +2 to hit from being invisible, not that it should matter with the touch attack.




> *Otrara*
> Hillock will charge forward from the ceiling to the cloud giant [...] flying charge, and uses full power attack with Stormguard Warrior 
> 
> Attack (18 BAB + 18 Strength +4 weapon bonus +2 charge) (1d20+42)[*62*]
> Damage (2d6 +4 magic weapon +13 strength (two handed grip + 36 power attack) (2d6+53)[*59*]


Granted it's a Nat20 (Nice!) but no Power Attack penalty to attack and the STR differs between the lines? 




> Otrera will also charge the giant, lowering her AC to 61.


Did you mean AC31?

----------


## MikelaC1

> Wait, how does Hillok have a feat from ToB when it was not an allowed source? Did you really slapped mage slayer on an int 2 animal?


Mage Slayer appears in Complete Arcane and Hillock does have 2 levels in spellcraft. He still comes out at -2 to do anything else with it, but he does have the 2 ranks to qualify.

----------


## BelGareth

> I forgot another +2 to hit from being invisible, not that it should matter with the touch attack.
> 
> 
> Granted it's a Nat20 (Nice!) but no Power Attack penalty to attack and the STR differs between the lines? 
> 
> 
> Did you mean AC31?


Looking at Hillock's sheet, which has storm trooper, I think it's supposed to be Shock trooper, which would explain the no penalty to attack on the charge.

----------


## Auranghzeb

> Mage Slayer appears in Complete Arcane and Hillock does have 2 levels in spellcraft. He still comes out at -2 to do anything else with it, but he does have the 2 ranks to qualify.


Toliudar declared that Hillock attacked using Stormguard Warrior, that's what I meant. Maybe a typo. 

I don't want to come across as annoying, I just want to understand where we stand in regards with certain options. I mean, how you as DM rule them, because that signifficantly alter what Atalanta's eagle can do. Intelligence 2 is an animal, and therefore not suitable for some feats and skills (spellcraft?); and order them to do something is a move action with handle animal check. If you rule that animals can get these feats and stuff, I might ask you to change Nerva's feats for something equally silly like a draconic aura.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Toliudar declared that Hillock attacked using Stormguard Warrior, that's what I meant. Maybe a typo. 
> 
> I don't want to come across as annoying, I just want to understand where we stand in regards with certain options. I mean, how you as DM rule them, because that signifficantly alter what Atalanta's eagle can do. Intelligence 2 is an animal, and therefore not suitable for some feats and skills (spellcraft?); and order them to do something is a move action with handle animal check. If you rule that animals can get these feats and stuff, I might ask you to change Nerva's feats for something equally silly like a draconic aura.


If the feat or skill has an INT of X as a prerequisite, then the animal would not qualify. But if there is no INT prereq, then you can build as you wish. Hillock is an animal companion which opens "bonus tricks" which dont require a Handle Animal check.

----------


## BelGareth

rolling will save before posting:

+1 from heroes feast
*will* - (1d20+21)[*27*]

edit:  :Small Eek:

----------


## Cavir

Will save. +1 from heroes feast
(1d20+26)[*38*]

----------


## Auranghzeb

Rolling for will:


(1d20+21)[*22*] and Atalanta is a Fey, in case it is an effect for humanoids.

And that is a natural 1...


 :Small Eek:  :Small Annoyed:  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Aracor

Crap, forgot to put a Diplomacy check into Tessa's words. I'll add that here. Diplomacy: (1d20+12)[*32*]

----------


## Debatra

Will Save: (1d20+20)[*24*]

Also, Mulcri has Mind Blank.

*EDIT:* Which is apparently going to come in handy.

----------


## MikelaC1

Still waiting on save from Toliudar, and both the mind blank and fey status are meaningless. 
In response to elemental question, yes he attacked, but did not hit.

----------


## Aracor

Just in case it was a spell, it's worth rolling to see if it can be identified. DC is 25+spell level if it's targeted on Tessa, or 20+spell level if it's an effect already in place.
(1d20+22)[*29*]

----------


## Cavir

> Just in case it was a spell, it's worth rolling to see if it can be identified. DC is 25+spell level if it's targeted on Tessa, or 20+spell level if it's an effect already in place.
> (1d20+24)[*44*]


Good point. Sora: (1d20+24)[*44*]

Aracor, I think you have +24 too, with +2 synergy from Knowledge (Arcana)

----------


## Aracor

> Good point. Sora: [roll0]
> 
> Aracor, I think you have +24 too, with +2 synergy from Knowledge (Arcana)


You're right, thank you! Sora is clearly much better at that. Let us know what you find out :P

----------


## Debatra

Worth a shot I suppose. (1d20+38)[*39*]

Also Greater Arcane Sight.

And while I somewhat doubt it will matter, I forgot to include my +2 racial bonus to saves vs Enchantments, so that would probably be a 26. (Well, it certainly appears to be some kind of Enchantment. We shall see.)

----------


## MikelaC1

> Worth a shot I suppose. [roll0]
> 
> Also Greater Arcane Sight.
> 
> And while I somewhat doubt it will matter, I forgot to include my +2 racial bonus to saves vs Enchantments, so that would probably be a 26. (Well, it certainly appears to be some kind of Enchantment. We shall see.)


Its not an enchantment
Still waiting on Toli

----------


## Aracor

Any response from the dwarves that Tessa spoke to?

----------


## MikelaC1

You just spoke to them in the first round, their response will be a part of round two results. You are visible, right?

----------


## Aracor

No, she's still invisible at this point. She didn't make an attack and so she hasn't broken her Invisibility spell.

----------


## MikelaC1

Okay, so you are trying to convince these dwarves to trust you but are speaking as an invisible voice........

----------


## Toliudar

Sorry for any delay Im causing. Im recovering from a concussion, and have been told repeatedly to limit screen time for a few days. Ive got to ration what Ive got for work. Ill be back to full speed in a few days.  Again, my apologies, and just assume that Im tagging along if you need to move something forward.

----------


## Aracor

That and not attacking them after the giant got killed. Luckily, I rolled high on the Diplomacy check

----------


## MikelaC1

The only issue I have before posting the results table is that Raordan, Tessa and Atalanta appear to be completely ignoring the very hostile dwarf in front of the rest. Im fine with you trying to do that, but just making sure that you are aware of the fact that one of them does not appear to taking kindly to the giant being obliterated in one shot. As for the other group, you have finished off the combatants and that will be reflected in the tactical update as soon as I hear from Group2.

----------


## Aracor

> The only issue I have before posting the results table is that Raordan, Tessa and Atalanta appear to be completely ignoring the very hostile dwarf in front of the rest. Im fine with you trying to do that, but just making sure that you are aware of the fact that one of them does not appear to taking kindly to the giant being obliterated in one shot. As for the other group, you have finished off the combatants and that will be reflected in the tactical update as soon as I hear from Group2.


Tessa is primarily talking to the hostile one, figuring that the rest will follow his lead. If the Diplomacy doesn't work, her second plan is to use her Charm ability on him, which WILL break her invisibility. But she doesn't know whether or not to do that until he responds.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Atalanta was planning to use charm, if you want to remain invisible, jut let her know telephatically.

----------


## BelGareth

If we _are_ being watched remotely, Raodan has Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying) if that matters.

Also, it's Raodan, only one r.

EDIT: also also, Raodan has Eyes to the sky feat: You automatically spot the magical sensor created by a spell of the scrying subtype (arcane eye, clairaudience/clairvoyance, greater scrying, or scrying) if it's within 40 feet of you.

----------


## Aracor

> Atalanta was planning to use charm, if you want to remain invisible, jut let her know telephatically.


Go ahead - if we both use it, maybe there's a better chance that he'd fail a save.

edit...I actually think Suggestion is the better play here. If he fails the save, he'll be FORCED to agree for 19 hours, which will get him out of the area. Tessa is doing that now.

----------


## MikelaC1

> If we _are_ being watched remotely, Raodan has Ghost Mind (caster level check DC 38 vs scrying) if that matters.
> 
> Also, it's Raodan, only one r.
> 
> EDIT: also also, Raodan has Eyes to the sky feat: You automatically spot the magical sensor created by a spell of the scrying subtype (arcane eye, clairaudience/clairvoyance, greater scrying, or scrying) if it's within 40 feet of you.


And again, it doesnt help

----------


## Cavir

Our checks to figure out the source/spell of the voices (Know-Arcane) came up blank it seems. Affecting us in multiple rooms and not targeting the dwarves is extra interesting.

----------


## Aracor

Figures, this Diplomacy check is awful compared to the last one. Oh well. I'll probably try to Suggest any other hostile dwarves to get them off of our backs.

----------


## Debatra

As for what exactly "something else that will help" might be; I'm betting against end this effect, but the Concentration DC is low enough that any little (non-enhancement) bonus can help turn it trivial.

----------


## BelGareth

Can the casters attempt a knowledge check for how the voices are getting to us?
Bardic lore? etc?

Also, do the ones who failed their saves get to retry?

Can any caster cast something like pro from evil to try and help them?

Sucks to be knocked out of combat permanently.

EDIT: some context to the voices would be nice? it seems some people might be getting frustrated.

----------


## Debatra

It was actually just a bad roll that fizzled the spell. I had a better-than-even chance of making it. Definitely not what I'd call being "knocked out of combat permanently". Like I said, any additional bonus would "help turn it trivial", not "allow me to start contributing again".

That said, I'd still like some way of knowing what exactly we're dealing with.

----------


## MikelaC1

I dont know how I can help you without giving away the whole story. This is a case of trying this, trying that, trying whatever. There is no "context" to the voices, they are in your head, and there is no visible source. Mulcri has a Mind Blank up and they are still there, so its likely not magic, or magic of an ultra high level kind. Anyone can cast any spell they want, but theres no guarantee that you have the right one, until the mind clears on it. I cab assure you, you do have the power to deal with this.

----------


## Cavir

Sora's already mentioned maybe it's something in the forbidden room. Or maybe a curse or disease? Curious what the rings are too.

----------


## Debatra

Just to make things a little clearer, I'm absolutely not complaining. Mulcri is somewhat frustrated by it, but I am not. Saying it would be nice to know was not intended to mean you should just straight-up tell us.

...Since it was mentioned, _does_ she see anything new on herself with Greater Arcane Sight? (And minor note that most likely doesn't matter here, but may in the future: Mind Blank doesn't only protect against magic.)

----------


## BelGareth

> I dont know how I can help you without giving away the whole story. This is a case of trying this, trying that, trying whatever. There is no "context" to the voices, they are in your head, and there is no visible source. Mulcri has a Mind Blank up and they are still there, so its likely not magic, or magic of an ultra high level kind. Anyone can cast any spell they want, but theres no guarantee that you have the right one, until the mind clears on it. I cab assure you, you do have the power to deal with this.


Sounds good thanks!

Wander if maybe it's the argentum? or this place is haunted or something?

----------


## Toliudar

We're also working at extremely high levels, in a world in which divinities have been known to take an active role in the affairs of individuals.  Ghosts, telepaths and godlings...all sorts of things that the voices could be.

----------


## MikelaC1

> in a world in which divinities have been known to take an active role in the affairs of individuals


I have no idea of what you could possibly mean by that.... :Small Cool:  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BelGareth

Raodan rolled for search, disable device and open lock.

----------


## Cavir

Figure it's been 10 minutes since before the first fight. (1d4)[*1*] huge earth elementals show up, 208hp each. A greater elemental shows up in another 10 minutes.

Anyone else already thinking tactics vs the BBG? Ohhh Yeah...

The dwarf told me where to place the earthquake. I assume it was on the second level? Will I have time to cast it and then Teleport out before we are crushed?

----------


## Toliudar

Sorry Mikela - I misread that the purple worm was devoid of life, not the room.  My bad.

----------


## Aracor

Forgot to roll initiative in my post. I'll put it here: (1d20+21)[*37*]

----------


## Debatra

> I realize that the worm is probably stuck there and won't be able to hit Tessa anyway, but she doesn't really feel this encounter is worth expending spell slots on.


Mulcri is pretty much in the same boat.

----------


## Aracor

> Mulcri is pretty much in the same boat.


I'll hit it next round with my Bounding Assault feat if it's still alive.

----------


## MikelaC1

Still waiting on Atalanta and Tinac.

----------


## Toliudar

Mikela, I know that the shapechanging is a lot to track. I appreciate your patience. Currently, Hillock and Otrera are incorporeal, in the form of dread wraiths.  So for the purple worm to hit Hillock, it would need to be magical and beat the 50% miss chance for incorporeal.  All good so far?

Further, shapechange usually conveys the creature type, along with all its pluses and minuses.  Normally, undead are immune to poison.  Do I still need to roll the save vs the purple worm poison?

----------


## Cavir

Heroes Feast made us all immune to poison for now. It also gives us +1 to attack and will saves

Will save (1d20+26)[*41*]

----------


## Debatra

Uncertain of action for the moment, but rolling will save while I'm here.

(1d20+20)[*39*]

----------


## MikelaC1

> Mikela, I know that the shapechanging is a lot to track. I appreciate your patience. Currently, Hillock and Otrera are incorporeal, in the form of dread wraiths.  So for the purple worm to hit Hillock, it would need to be magical and beat the 50% miss chance for incorporeal.  All good so far?
> 
> Further, shapechange usually conveys the creature type, along with all its pluses and minuses.  Normally, undead are immune to poison.  Do I still need to roll the save vs the purple worm poison?


I thought you were materializing for your attack. Ignore the worm tail as it just passes through your body. I dont think Hillock partook of the feast, given that you probably didnt create an elephant's share of food.

----------


## Aracor

Hillock was in human form and did eat the feast, as I recall from reading earlier.

Will save: (1d20+21)[*35*]

----------


## Toliudar

> I thought you were materializing for your attack. Ignore the worm tail as it just passes through your body. I dont think Hillock partook of the feast, given that you probably didnt create an elephant's share of food.


Thanks for this.  As Aracor referenced, Hillock did partake of the feast in human form. As far as I know, there's no portion size specified in Heroes' Feast, so even if Hillock somehow counts as a gargantuan elephant, it should have worked.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Hi everyone, Cavir sent me a PM. 


Omicron decimated my department at work, three our of four, leaving me alone to deal with a huge deadline for the 10th and I have barely had any time to breath away from the PC, which means that posting is really not an attractive option after 10-12 hours of computer related work. Sorry, and take any measures you see fit.

----------


## Cavir

> Hi everyone, Cavir sent me a PM. 
> 
> 
> Omicron decimated my department at work, three our of four, leaving me alone to deal with a huge deadline for the 10th and I have barely had any time to breath away from the PC, which means that posting is really not an attractive option after 10-12 hours of computer related work. Sorry, and take any measures you see fit.


I was seeing if he was open to having someone temporarily running Atalanta while RL was beating him from all sides. MikelaC1, does that work for you?

----------


## MikelaC1

> I was seeing if he was open to having someone temporarily running Atalanta while RL was beating him from all sides. MikelaC1, does that work for you?


 That works for me. Please be advised that Atalanta is currently suffering a -5 penalty on all attacks due to the voices. 
Plus I need her save for this round, and Sora's as well for that matter.

----------


## Cavir

Sora's save was here, rolled a 41. Should have mentioned it in IC too, sorry.

Atalanta Will (1d20+22)[*33*] (with +1 from feast)

----------


## BelGareth

will save 

*Will* - (1d20+20)[*40*]

----------


## Debatra

If nothing else, this particular encounter is teaching me about some holes in Mulcri's usual spell preparation. I seem to have focused a little too much on crowd control, with most of my single-target stuff being for bigger threats.

On a related note, I'm going to assume that despite the lack of any RAW specifically preventing it (unless just I missed it in some less obvious section), we're instead going with logic in that a worm (or snake, or other creature whose body is mostly on the ground already) isn't going to care much about things like Grease that would make it "prone". Especially since that spell technically only cares if a small part of this Gargantuan creature is "standing" in the greased area.

----------


## BelGareth

Is Raodan still near the Wurm?

EDIT: im thinking so, but want to make sure

----------


## MikelaC1

> Is Raodan still near the Wurm?
> 
> EDIT: im thinking so, but want to make sure


No, he is near the worm  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Debatra

For consistency's sake, I feel the need to ask. Is the attack penalty supposed to be -4 or -5? Because the DM you sent us when we first failed said -4.

----------


## MikelaC1

> For consistency's sake, I feel the need to ask. Is the attack penalty supposed to be -4 or -5? Because the DM you sent us when we first failed said -4.





> *Atalanta*
> sing the stats I can figure out, though they don't get as high as on the sheet. Happy to get corrected.
> 
> Attack: [roll0] (+18 BAB, +8 DEX, +4 GMW, +1 Heroes Feast, +1 Enemy Spirit Pouch, *-5 Voices*)
> Damage: [roll1] (+4 GMW, +2 FE, +3 Imp FE, +4 Hunting, +2 STR)


He appears to be applying a -5

----------


## Debatra

Yes, but is it supposed to be that? It's the penalty from the voices, not from Power Attack or something. You said in your DM that it was -4, but then you said -5 a little earlier in this thread.

----------


## BelGareth

Confirming crits:

*Attack 2 confirm* - (1d20+28)[*34*]
*Damage* - (1d6+6)[*10*]

*Attack 3 confirm* - (1d20+23)[*40*]
*Damage* - (1d6+6)[*12*]

----------


## MikelaC1

I thought it was not possible to edit a post that had rolls in it???

----------


## Cavir

> I thought it was not possible to edit a post that had rolls in it???


You just have to be very careful not to touch the roll part. I also make sure not to hit Preview just in case.

EDIT: Could always go do some testing in the generic dice rolling thread here.

----------


## BelGareth

> I thought it was not possible to edit a post that had rolls in it???


You can't edit the rolls, you can edit the other text. 

I just copied my rolls from here, and made the parts bold that needed it.

----------


## MikelaC1

Waiting on actions from Mulcri (or confirmation that she is holding) and Tinac.

----------


## Cavir

In other games I've been in, if it's been x # of days since the last DM post and the game is waiting on someone, then any other player can NPC that character (true to that character's character of course) in order to keep the game going. I'm game for that. Anyone else? Three days?

----------


## MikelaC1

Posting Tinac WILL save to move this along

[roll]1d20+29[/roll]

----------


## MikelaC1

Posting Tinac WILL save to move this along

(1d20+29)[*40*]

----------


## Cavir

New round of saves for all.
Sora: (1d20+26)[*32*] (with Feast bonus)

Is the pile and boxes of silvery white material small enough to be handled by a single Disintegrate (10'x10') or would it take several?

----------


## BelGareth

will save for Raodan:

(1d20+20)[*23*]

EDIT: oof.

----------


## MikelaC1

> New round of saves for all.
> Sora: [roll0] (with Feast bonus)
> 
> Is the pile and boxes of silvery white material small enough to be handled by a single Disintegrate (10'x10') or would it take several?


You would have to move either the boxes or the pile of material, but then one spell would cover the area. Conversely, two spells would take out each pile.

----------


## Aracor

Will save for Tessa: (1d20+21)[*24*]

----------


## Aracor

Sorry for the double post. Tessa will cast Ruin Delver's Fortune to grant herself a +10 to her will saves for (1d4)[*4*] rounds and immunity to fear effects, including the previous will save.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Sorry for the double post. Tessa will cast Ruin Delver's Fortune to grant herself a +10 to her will saves for [roll0] rounds and immunity to fear effects, including the previous will save.


Are you saying that spell can give a retroactive bonus to will saves? I mean, if it says so then fine, but that seems fishy to me.

----------


## Aracor

Yes, the spell is an immediate action cast.

https://dndtools.net/spells/spell-co...fortune--4115/

----------


## Cavir

Hehe- we have overkill on immunity from fear. All PCs from Heroes Feast and anyone within 20' of Sora (including herself) thanks to her Banner of the Storm's Eye.

----------


## BelGareth

what happens if you fail @MikelaC1?

I want to react accordingly IC

----------


## Debatra

At a guess, I'd say more of the same. Potentially clutching your head in pain, being distracted enough to take attack penalties and/or require Concentration checks to cast spells, etc.

(1d20+20)[*40*]

And I also need to keep track of the time for the near-future. Last time was the ten-minute mark, meaning I had/have eight minutes left on Greater Arcane Sight.

----------


## Aracor

Making a Concentration check to successfully cast my spell.
(1d20+28)[*32*] vs DC 35.

...edit... That figures. Oh well!

----------


## Aracor

How many of us actually need to use the lift? Tessa flies. Otrera and the elementals move through walls. Is there any reason to cluster on there just in case there's an ambush that we can't detect?

----------


## Cavir

> How many of us actually need to use the lift? Tessa flies. Otrera and the elementals move through walls. Is there any reason to cluster on there just in case there's an ambush that we can't detect?


Good point. Travel how you like. I assume the lift is in the way of us seeing the bottom else Sora could just teleport us all down there. Don't know how deep it is.

----------


## Aracor

I'm presuming that while the lift is in place, there really isn't room for someone to drop down the shaft. Is that correct?

Also, how far down is the second level?

----------


## MikelaC1

There is not room to bypass the lift platform, unless you pulled it past the floor level. You have no idea of how far down it is, because you cant see it.

----------


## Aracor

But we've had several people actually go down there and come back up. So we should have a pretty good idea of how far down it is.

----------


## MikelaC1

You've only had the elementals go there and they would rather punch you in the head than talk to you. They serve only their summoner and would disregard any questions you ask.

----------


## Debatra

I understand ignoring the rest of us unless ordered otherwise, but why would they want to actually hurt us?

----------


## Cavir

> I understand ignoring the rest of us unless ordered otherwise, but why would they want to actually hurt us?


Might have something to do with me turning one into a sacrificial lamb for the purple worm  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MikelaC1

No, it was just a joke on my part. But the point still remains that the elementals serve only their summoner and they do not do so willingly, the magic compels their obedience. Much like if you charm someone, they arent going to take kindly to your companions saying ask him this or get him to do that.

----------


## MikelaC1

While we are on this sort of topic, I want to address the difference between charm and domination. Domination is more powerful in that you have taken control of the direct motor functions of a person, but you could not, for instance, force them to speak a secret password that opens a door or speak of the defensive preparations their superior has in place. You can make him speak words, but if you dont know what words you want him to speak, the domination spell is useless. However unlike a charm, you could make someone take out keys and open your cell door with a dominate, which the charm might not be powerful enough to compel.

----------


## Toliudar

Thanks for the clarification, Mikela.

----------


## Debatra

I can't help but feel like the player who specialized in mental manipulation ought to have been warned about that a little sooner.

...So, does this campaign have anything that *does* give that kind of control as opposed to just turning the target into a meat puppet? Also, does this apparent direct bodily control get around the usual limits like suicidal orders or acting against their nature?

----------


## MikelaC1

Im not quite sure where the idea of Domination spells being able to make the person give up information came about, the spell description is pretty straight forward...you control the subjects *actions*. So you can make a person say whatever you want him to say, but if you dont know what you want him to say, domination isnt going to give it to you, but you could make him open a lock or manipulate a lever as an example. As in the description, actions that are against his nature give a second save at +2, (like trying to attack a superior) and obviously self destructive orders are ignored. Remember that it is has to be obviously self destructive, you could not get someone to walk into a pit of burning fire, but getting them to walk into a pool of acid water is another matter entirely. Charm spells can get some of this type of information out of people (witch spells are really good at this sort of thing, but no one actually took witch),  and the more powerful the charm (or lower level the target), the more you can get, for a variable length of time. For instance, if you use your amazon charm (at 18th level) on a low level target, he's pretty well going to be a mind slave for quite some time. 
Now, on the subject of a secret password on a door, it is theoretically possible to tell the victim to open the door, in which case he will use the password, but the group better be hidden or the guard wont listen to him. (if he indeed has access to said password)

----------


## Debatra

Probably from the very next line of the spell after the bit about controlling their actions: "If you and the subject have a common language, you can generally force the subject to perform as you desire, within the limits of its abilities." It would be entirely reasonable to interpret telling you information as being within the limits of the abilities of a creature that can communicate.

----------


## MikelaC1

One refers to physical actions (domination) and the other to mental actions (charm). Allowing domination to do both renders charm spells completely useless and in the process would also totally invalidate the amazon race and thats not something that is happening any time soon (or later) in this game.

----------


## Debatra

As with most magic, charm spells tend to be lower level in exchange for not being quite as powerful or versatile. The existence of Charm Monster doesn't make Charm Person useless either. Plenty of higher-level spells are just "lower-level spell, but better in some way". Dominate Person is a 5th-level spell. Charm Person is 1st-level. If those two effects are even close to comparable in power, it would make the higher-level spell pointless.

As for this game in particular, I'm not really expecting you to change your mind, especially since charm effects have apparently been given a significant upgrade in order to do anything that can even remotely be described as "mind slave". I really just keep going with this because I enjoy these kinds of debates.

---

Relevant to the game though: Are there any other big changes we should be made aware of? Because not only do charm effects not make any reference to mental actions, but Charm Person explicitly says that it _doesn't_ do what you've just said it can do in this game.




> For instance, if you use your amazon charm (at 18th level) on a low level target, he's pretty well going to be a mind slave for quite some time.





> The spell does not enable you to control the charmed person as if it were an automaton, but it perceives your words and actions in the most favorable way. You can try to give the subject orders, but you must win an opposed Charisma check to convince it to do anything it wouldn't ordinarily do.


Also, may I swap out some of my prepared Dominate spells for Charm spells in order to do what I actually intended to do rather than what you've just sprung on us?

*EDIT:*



> (Let me be clear, there is NO singing. I made a joke to Toliudar on his Listen check, pulling the 7 dwarfs working song, but I said, she does NOT hear this, but it was misinterpreted that she DID hear it)


And here I was afraid those voices weren't quite as gone as we'd thought.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Toliudar

Perhaps Suggestions provides the kind of control that Debatra is describing.  If you successfully suggest that a spellcaster cast Wall of Stone over a doorway, they're clearly accessing memories to do so.  If you successfully suggest "You want to tell me the password to get into the castle", then that seems to be well within the realm of that spell as well.

----------


## MikelaC1

Charm doesnt give mind slave control infinitely, at least not to the extent that you seem to be looking for, but it does have some uses over domination. And amazon charm is not Charm Person, yes, I call it that in the class write up but it is more powerful than the spell. As I said you could use domination to physically force a guard to open a lock or pull a lever or really screw them over in battle, whereas a charm is less than pointless when the swords are swinging and arrows flying. 
Other big changes in my game? Well, I already outlined my rules on going below 0 in battle, and that power attack cannot be used in conjunction with wraithstrike (that was mentioned in recruiting). Hide in Plain Sight does not work, no matter what the source is for the power and there are no psionics (Im bending a bit with your Third Eye because I can see it coming from a magic source easily) Tome of Magic and Tome of Battle are likewise not available. The celerity line of spells are not available. You are dealing with a high level campaign, it probably wont come up, but it be worth mentioning that the Pact Primeval never existed in Daystor. I could go into a long discussion of why I would never allow it, but thats a side topic. Im also not big on Persist metamagic, but that was covered in recruiting. Toli has already mentioned that deities tend to be a lot more involved in the lives of characters of your level, however they and epic level NPCs are not opponents to be fought, for the most part I dont even have them statted out to prevent that sort of thing. In return however, they are not going to take a role of "rocks fall, everyone dies" unless you sufficiently provoke them by constantly lipping off or repeatedly trying to attack. One other thing that you should be aware of is that you cannot kill a devil on the Prime, reducing them to 0 banishes them back to Hell and "locks" the Prime away from them for possibly centuries. It likely also conveys a loss of station and possible demotion from their current status....a pit fiend might be demoted to gelugon or cornugan depending on how important the screw up was.
Yes, you can swap out a few of your spells, the first chapter in all of my campaigns is always a "shakedown" to see what power level we are dealing with and how my game works.

----------


## Cavir

> you cannot kill a devil on the Prime, reducing them to 0 banishes them back to Hell and "locks" the Prime away from them for possibly centuries.


Interesting. How much do we know IC about Pit Fiends, particularly the above info, regeneration and spells? Back on page 1 of the IC I rolled a 29. I figure the 0hp doesn't include non-lethal damage. 




> Planes: Pit Fiend (1d20+17)[*29*]


EDIT: Mass Resist Fire and Fire Shield (Chill). One gives resist 30, the other reduces damage by half. Which order do they apply?

EDIT 2: If I'm casting a quickened spell then a standard spell, can I give a choice of spells for the standard one based on the results of the first? Example: Quickened Dimensional Anchor. If it fails (miss, SR, etc) then cast it again. If it worked then cast a different spell.

----------


## ngilop

> Pact Primeval


I had to look what that was up. Then I remembered, and also why I had forgot what it was called, i just think its bad.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Interesting. How much do we know IC about Pit Fiends, particularly the above info, regeneration and spells? Back on page 1 of the IC I rolled a 29. I figure the 0hp doesn't include non-lethal damage. 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Mass Resist Fire and Fire Shield (Chill). One gives resist 30, the other reduces damage by half. Which order do they apply?
> 
> EDIT 2: If I'm casting a quickened spell then a standard spell, can I give a choice of spells for the standard one based on the results of the first? Example: Quickened Dimensional Anchor. If it fails (miss, SR, etc) then cast it again. If it worked then cast a different spell.


Pit fiends resist damage, but silver and good weapons overcome it. They can see in the dark, are immune to fire and poison, resist acid and cold, have spell resistance, and telepathy. They cannot be slain on the Prime Material Plane, "killing" them merely forces their essence back to the plane of Hell they came from. 
Resist takes precedence over reduction, therefore getting hit by 50 points goes down to 20 and gets cut in half to 10.
Yes, you can change the second spell based on first spell results.

----------


## Aracor

I'll roll initiative here since I forgot to roll it in the IC post.

(1d20+21)[*39*]

----------


## Debatra

Okay, then how exactly _do_ the Amazon SLAs work? Both of them for that matter, just in case there are also differences between Amazon Suggestion and the Suggestion spell.

And it's less that I'm looking for something to make an indefinite mind slave, and more that specifically being able to interrogate via domination was a major part of what I had in mind. Charm spells can accomplish that, and I'm again not going to try and argue for the actual game, but I don't think it's unreasonable, for example, for a 9th-level spell like Dominate Monster to be able to do more than the 4th-level Charm Monster, etc.

----------


## MikelaC1

Initiatives so far, Tessa 39, Sora 23
Can everyone else roll initiative and indicate an action because something alerted the fiends and they are readying actions as well. Plus, Mulcri sees a hellcat phasing into existence, and its the biggest one of the species she has ever seen.

----------


## Toliudar

Initiative for Otrera and Hillock (rolled IC): 19

----------


## Debatra

Can I see the Devils and Giant? Because the information Greater Arcane Sight gives me will basically decide my action. (*EDIT:* And if I can't from where I am, assume my move action will involve moving to where I can.)

To everyone else while I'm waiting for my answer: Feel free to assume said action will include some kind of mental shout of "They know we're here, get in here now!" or something along those lines.

Also, casting Nerveskitter and rolling initiative while I'm here. 

Sleight of Hand for Nerveskitter in case they aren't aware of Mulcri specifically: (1d20+35)[*45*]
Initiative: [roll]120+19[/roll]

----------


## Debatra

Messed up the initiative roll: (1d20+19)[*31*]

----------


## ngilop

(1d20+5)[*25*] initiative

----------


## Cavir

> *Otrera and Hillock*
> _*Sora, is there any chance that you might be able to augment us with that hastening magic?  It's immensely helpful in battle.*_


It's a timing question for MikelaC1. Can I cast quickened haste as part of the prep round when we came down (when I cast Shield)?

At our level, even rnd/level spells last a while. We should have loaded up before going down. Lesson learned, I hope.

Maybe dimensional anchor can wait a round or two? Let them try teleporting to surround us?

----------


## Aracor

Tessa will be casting Haste on round 1. Since she's a Swiftblade, she needs to cast it in herself even if someone else is also casting it separately.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Can I see the Devils and Giant? Because the information Greater Arcane Sight gives me will basically decide my action. (*EDIT:* And if I can't from where I am, assume my move action will involve moving to where I can.)
> 
> To everyone else while I'm waiting for my answer: Feel free to assume said action will include some kind of mental shout of "They know we're here, get in here now!" or something along those lines.
> 
> Also, casting Nerveskitter and rolling initiative while I'm here. 
> 
> Sleight of Hand for Nerveskitter in case they aren't aware of Mulcri specifically: [roll0]
> Initiative: [roll]120+19[/roll]


You can see the devils, and the giant. Apart from the same general assortment of magic items you have seen before, you can tell that they also have True Seeing




> It's a timing question for MikelaC1. Can I cast quickened haste as part of the prep round when we came down (when I cast Shield)?
> 
> At our level, even rnd/level spells last a while. We should have loaded up before going down. Lesson learned, I hope.
> 
> Maybe dimensional anchor can wait a round or two? Let them try teleporting to surround us?


Seeing as you thought you were moving to an unthreatened area, I have to say no. The threat only became more urgent after you started to move.

----------


## MikelaC1

Tessa 39, Mulcri 31, Atalanta 31, Tinac 25, Sora 23, Devils 22,Otrera 19, Raodan 18

----------


## Cavir

Messed up a roll on Sora's attack:
Touch attack #2: (1d20+16)[*35*]

Atalanta's init: (1d20+15)[*31*]

EDIT: It hasn't been 10 minutes yet since just before the purple worm yet right? How much time has passed?

----------


## Cavir

Atalanta's bow crits on 19+ from Sora's Keen Edge. Two possible crits from the volley! 
Bow damage is 2d6+21 (not counting bonus dice). Bows are x3.

Attack1: (1d20+37)[*39*]
Damage: (6d6+63)[*80*]

Attack4: (1d20+27)[*38*]
Damage: (6d6+63)[*87*]

----------


## BelGareth

Does true seeing get past Superior Invisibility?

----------


## Aracor

> Does true seeing get past Superior Invisibility?


Yes, that's one of the few spells that DOES pierce Superior Invisibility.

----------


## Aracor

Messed up my attack rolls on the IC post, correcting here:

(1d20+36)[*50*]

(1d20+31)[*36*]

----------


## BelGareth

well, im not going to do much then, feel free to move on.

----------


## Cavir

Not moving in with everyone else in round 1?

----------


## Aracor

Mikela, did Tessa's targeted Greater Dispel on the Pit Fiend get anything?

----------


## Cavir

The Mass Resist Fire 30 will help a lot with the meteor swarm. Sora is fully protected.

I'm looking at area control spells so I need to ask- how wide/tall are the tunnel entrances leading from the room with the lift? What are the dimensions (including height) of the lift room itself excluding the shaft? Safe to assume they aren't in sight so they haven't reach the lift room yet? I'll probably put a solid fog or wall type spell into the far tunnel enough so that the near edge is at the entrance to that tunnel.

I plan to have Sora ask everyone to deal with the current enemy and she'll deal with the enemy coming from behind us.

----------


## Cavir

Argh, that's what I get with copy/paste.

Attack1: (1d20+39)[*52*] 

Attack2: (1d20+39)[*54*]

Attack3: (1d20+34)[*44*]

Attack4: (1d20+29)[*33*]

Attack5: (1d20+24)[*43*]

----------


## Cavir

Gotta continue multi-posting since rolling is needed.

Attack5 is a crit threat: (1d20+24)[*26*]
Damage: (6d6+63)[*78*]

----------


## Aracor

Cavir, are you applying the Haste attack to Atalanta as well? With both Rapid Shot and Haste, she should have three attacks at her highest base.

----------


## Debatra

And here I will mention that Creeping Vulnerability applies "If a Master of the Mind fails to affect a creature with an enchantment or illusion spell", with no mention as to whether that is because of a successful save, a failure to overcome spell resistance, or some other reason. (I didn't write that section, so you'd have to ask JTB whether or not he intended that.) Rule it how you will, I won't complain either way.

----------


## Cavir

Aracor, you are right. I looked up that those don't conflict but then it was late and forgot to add it. Thanks.

Haste: (1d20+39)[*42*] crit (19+) (1d20+39)[*43*]
Damage: (5d6+21)[*35*] crit (6d6+63)[*81*]

EDIT: Meteor Swarm- since some of it is bludgeoning should assume 1/4 of the damage is bludgeoning that the fire resist doesn't protect against?

----------


## Cavir

> The moment Mulcri tries to use the mental link, the voices start screaming contradictory orders at the top of their "lungs" which is amplified by an almost echo from everyone repeating itself
> No will save required, however everyone must roll a D2, 1=you able make out Mulcri's warning and act on it, 2=no idea of something coming


Guess it might be good I did Atalanta's action last night instead of Sora's.
Sora: (1d2)[*2*]   --> there goes that planning  LOL
Atalanta: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## MikelaC1

> Mikela, did Tessa's targeted Greater Dispel on the Pit Fiend get anything?


The pit fiends SR protected him




> The Mass Resist Fire 30 will help a lot with the meteor swarm. Sora is fully protected.
> 
> I'm looking at area control spells so I need to ask- how wide/tall are the tunnel entrances leading from the room with the lift? What are the dimensions (including height) of the lift room itself excluding the shaft? Safe to assume they aren't in sight so they haven't reach the lift room yet? I'll probably put a solid fog or wall type spell into the far tunnel enough so that the near edge is at the entrance to that tunnel.
> 
> I plan to have Sora ask everyone to deal with the current enemy and she'll deal with the enemy coming from behind us.


The tunnel is 60 feet wide by 40 feet high. You arent sure if they have made the lift room or not, but its safe to assume they have, since the "eyes" have to come back to report. Please note roll required to co-ordinate attacks, because of the "voices" screaming. 




> And here I will mention that Creeping Vulnerability applies "If a Master of the Mind fails to affect a creature with an enchantment or illusion spell", with no mention as to whether that is because of a successful save, a failure to overcome spell resistance, or some other reason. (I didn't write that section, so you'd have to ask JTB whether or not he intended that.) Rule it how you will, I won't complain either way.


Failure to overcome SR for Creeping Vulnerability.

As well, someone asked in the other thread about bludgeoning damage, Tessa was *10*, Mulcri was *9*, Atalanta was *8*, and Sora was *7*

----------


## Aracor

> The pit fiends SR protected him


Spell Resistance doesn't apply to Dispel Magic. All the caster level does is determine the roll for actually trying to dispel each individual attempt, since it was targeted.

I should get one roll vs each spell that's cast on it. So I should get 1d20+19 vs 11 + each spell's caster level. I didn't roll any because I have no idea how many I should roll. If you'd like, I can gladly just roll however many you'd like, or you can roll behind the scenes.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Spell Resistance doesn't apply to Dispel Magic. All the caster level does is determine the roll for actually trying to dispel each individual attempt, since it was targeted.
> 
> I should get one roll vs each spell that's cast on it. So I should get 1d20+19 vs 11 + each spell's caster level. I didn't roll any because I have no idea how many I should roll. If you'd like, I can gladly just roll however many you'd like, or you can roll behind the scenes.


The pit fiends True Seeing gets knocked out

----------


## Aracor

Roll to see if I hear the warning about others: (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Debatra

Are the voices also making it harder to hear (and of course comprehend) normally? (Regardless of whether the commotion of battle does I mean.)




> Failure to overcome SR for Creeping Vulnerability.


I may not know what this particular Pit Fiend's SR is, but even an unmodified one's is higher than what I rolled so I just assumed I failed. What I meant was "does Creeping Vulnerability still apply in this game if the spell that would have triggered it fails due to SR instead of a successful save?".




> As well, someone asked in the other thread about bludgeoning damage, Tessa was *10*, Mulcri was *9*, Atalanta was *8*, and Sora was *7*


Is that in addition to the other numbers, or is that a portion of the total?

----------


## MikelaC1

> Are the voices also making it harder to hear (and of course comprehend) normally? (Regardless of whether the commotion of battle does I mean.)
> 
> 
> 
> I may not know what this particular Pit Fiend's SR is, but even an unmodified one's is higher than what I rolled so I just assumed I failed. What I meant was "does Creeping Vulnerability still apply in this game if the spell that would have triggered it fails due to SR instead of a successful save?".
> 
> 
> 
> Is that in addition to the other numbers, or is that a portion of the total?


The voices are not breaking your concentration, just making it impossible to co-ordinate attack strategy unless you make the D2 roll. The damage from the Meteor Swarm was part bludgeoning and part fire, that number breaks it down so that if you have fire resistance, you know that part is not stopped.  I misunderstood the question and what I was ruling on, but if the fiend stops your spell by SR, it would stand to reason that you dont even get to cause the extra effect. The spell would have failed completely to affect him.

----------


## Debatra

Also going to throw out that my Eyes aren't invisible and everyone was in the room when I instructed it to return if anything is coming. Between the voices and the battle though, I can certainly understand simply not noticing it. Plus it's not like I specifically warned them to pay attention for it or anything. (Spot checks maybe?)

----------


## MikelaC1

(1d20+24)[*27*] FORT vs. DC27
(1d20+24)[*44*] FORT vs. DC27

----------


## MikelaC1

Edit: That should have only been a +23, so the first one failed. Sora uses her Barb of Retribution to force the second save reroll with a -3 and if he fails, hes dead

(1d20+20)[*34*] DC FORT vs. 27

EDIT: So close and yet so far

----------


## Cavir

+23 when I figure he's at -7 from level drains. Ouch.

I sat so long deciding to Empower it or not  :Small Frown:

----------


## Cavir

> Realizing that he is completely overmatched by this group and the rest of his forces have been decimated (and the fact that he cant see), his face makes a sneer, and he (figuratively) flips the bird to his remaining allies by plane shifting himself back to Hell.


Huh? I used Quickened Dimensional Anchor here.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Huh? I used Quickened Dimensional Anchor here.


And his SR resisted it, since he hadnt been weakened by the enervations. I would have pointed out that he was limned in green if he had been locked up.

----------


## BelGareth

I'll be quitting this game, I'm not a fan of being bullied into action, and have my character threatened like it has been.

Hope you all have a good game.

----------


## Toliudar

I, um, have no idea what to say to that.

Mikela, if I'm reading your last IC post correctly, Otrera and Hillock haven't yet acted when the Pit Fiend warps out.  Okay if we just redirect Hillock's attack action to a cloud giant instead?

----------


## Debatra

> And his SR resisted it, since he hadnt been weakened by the enervations. I would have pointed out that he was limned in green if he had been locked up.


You could have been a little more explicit about the failure, especially since preventing exactly this was a key part of our plan going in.




> I, um, have no idea what to say to that.


I think I'll go with "That sounds _very_ bad, but I want to at least get Mikela's side of it before judging".

----------


## MikelaC1

My side of the issue is this. When we encountered the BBEG, Raodan refused to engage, not even one of the minions. Then when he was supposed to be guarding the rear, he did not bother to roll a check to see if he was able to interpret Mulcri's telepathic communication, nor did he make any move to attack the BBEG or get ready for the rearguard ambush. That, to me, indicated complete disinterest in the campaign and I asked via PM if he was no longer interested in the game, in which case I was going to have to remove Raodan, I did give him the option of taking some sort of attack option to prevent this. I did say that if he was no longer interested, I was not going to have his PC just pop off into the ether, nor was I willing to have him use door#2 to leave and since there were 3 very powerful opponents coming up behind him that he was not aware of, well, the obvious would happen. 
I did not "bully" him into acting, but I did require some sort of action to indicate continuing interest in the campaign and a logical reason for his disappearance. 
As for the issue of the pit fiend, there was no way to prevent his return to the Hells, if he had not plane shifted, once you brought him under zero, he would have been dispelled back to Hell anyway as only the material form of a devil can be slain on the Prime, not the spirit. Elinon would be able to give a better idea of the politics involved in why he took off...or at least her best guess about it.

----------


## Cavir

If I had known the anchor didn't take I could have tried again at the same time as the disintegrate as a quickened spell. If he was dropped to zero on our plane he's banned for a long time right? That would be the difference. My bad for not following up closer. Sorry. Guess the fiend may be a (short?) recurring villain assuming it isn't demoted for losing the mine. Or maybe it shows up back home, near death and blind, and another devil quickly takes advantage of the weakness.




> Mulcri's spell blinds both the pit fiend and the hellcat


The fiend only saw us for one round while in a furious battle, hopefully it doesn't have a good memory for faces :)

----------


## Debatra

It sounds like the issue is that you immediately went to offering Raodan's death in your initial check for continued interest (though I agree that would be a logical outcome of him leaving the game; depending on how exactly you worded it, it may have come off in some unintended way - the eternal pitfall of text-based communication). He did mention here in the OOC thread that he wasn't doing anything for now, and it happens to have been almost exactly forty-eight hours since then; so maybe he also thinks you were too quick to think he wasn't interested anymore.

Oh well. Nothing to really be done about it at this point.

----------


## Debatra

So... you haven't updated the IC post yet. Shall we just continue with the assumption that we'll find Raodan's corpse a bit behind us after the fight?

----------


## MikelaC1

Im going to give Bel a little more time to see if he changes his mind but if not, you are all going to turn around to see him cut down by the sneak attacks.

----------


## Toliudar

This may have been lost in the kerfuffle.




> Mikela, if I'm reading your last IC post correctly, Otrera and Hillock haven't yet acted when the Pit Fiend warps out.  Okay if we just redirect Hillock's attack action to a cloud giant instead?

----------


## MikelaC1

There was no one left in the room by the time it came to your turn, the elementals finished off the hellcat and giant, one more reason why the pit fiend high tailed it out. The attackers that are about to engage Raodan didnt arrive until the end of the round, so your action is basically lost. Even if you wanted to act, there is a whole party between you and Raodan, so unless you have some sort of super precise spell, you are out of luck.

----------


## Toliudar

Otrera can definitely use a spell that bypasses her allies, and with enhanced senses should have no trouble in targeting the opponents approaching.  I'll post a revised round 2 action.  Thanks!

----------


## MikelaC1

Did you make the roll to get Mulcri's mental warning?

----------


## Toliudar

Otrera: (1d2)[*1*] to hear Mulcri, or Listen check: (1d20+31)[*44*]
Hillock: (1d2)[*2*] or Listen: (1d20+3)[*8*]

If a cloud giant is running at the other end of a tunnel, then I'm guessing the listen check is enough.

----------


## Cavir

Is the pudding blocking LOS? If not, are all three enemies target-able? I'm thinking Arc of Lightning to hit all three.

----------


## MikelaC1

The pudding is spread out on the floor

----------


## MikelaC1

> Sora walks toward the new enemies, stopping short of the elder pudding. She clenches her free hand. Her thumb and pinkie fingers shoot open. An enormous electrical arc initiates from the giant, through the hellcat, into the traitor dwarf.
> 
> The earth elementals guarding Sora keep to their role. The other elementals earth glide to the far side of the new enemies, ensuring they can't escape.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Empowered Arc of Lightning (SL6)
> Damage [roll0] * 1.5
> Reflex DC 25 for half (dodging while half buried!)


Im going to rule that you cannot draw a line that connects all three opponents by their positioning but I will allow you to pick the two that you do hit.

----------


## Cavir

OK. Giant and hellcat. IC updated. Would be nice to leave the traitor for the slaves, even if unconscious.

Is the rubble from the spell covering the lift?

----------


## MikelaC1

Im going to break my usual rule about not updated in mid round, but with what has been done already, the giant and the hellcat are both dead, and the dwarf has been affected by both _slow_ and _crushing despair_ and there was talk of taking him alive....

----------


## Toliudar

I think that Mulcri's crushing despair gives the dwarf -2 to all saves.

----------


## Cavir

Has it been 10 minutes since before the worm fight? I know the grappling rules aren't liked here but... the greater elemental shows up, Sora has it pick up the traitor by the scruff and carry it along.

----------


## MikelaC1

dwarf needs a 9 to resist Otrera breath weapon and an 8 to resist Hillock weapon

(1d20)[*5*] FORT
(1d20)[*9*] FORT

----------


## Debatra

> Timing wise, if casting earthquake from the bottom of the shaft, or from at the top of the shaft targeting the bottom of it, will there be enough time for me to also to cast teleport before we are crushed or should we have different casters? I can cast a widened / empowered earthquake (160' radius spread that can cover both levels for thoroughness), and/or we have the scroll from the council. I also have greater teleport, as before.
> 
> Figure the ex-slaves have pickaxes for mining.


Mulcri has Greater Teleport prepared. The mid-game ruling on stacked CL boosts was just kind of ignored at first because we'd already been teleported here, but with it in effect Otrera and/or Hillock will have to become small enough to crawl into someone's haversack.

----------


## Toliudar

Otrera can also cast the earthquake from the scroll and then immediately go incorporeal.  So...options.

----------


## Cavir

> I would recommend being at least a mile away before it is done.


We've got 11 dwarves and 7 party members. I can teleport myself + 6 others. With (unfortunately) Raodan not with us I/we can do the whole party in one spell. Our insertion point should be far enough away and it is well known for teleporting to. I have 5 level 7 slots left but I believe (correct me if wrong) I can use an 8th level slot for the L7 spell. 

How about this for a plan: Interrogate the traitor in mine to save on logistics then start teleporting. The insertion point we arrived at should be far enough away. Each teleport includes Sora, as caster:
1) Teleport: Sora + 6 dwarves to insertion point
2) Teleport Sora back to lift
3) Teleport Sora + 4 dwarves + traitor to insertion point, send them on their way.
4) Teleport Sora back to lift
5) Cast earthquake
6) Teleport party to council room.

Have to hope the other two dwarf groups are far enough by now.

----------


## Debatra

Actually, we managed to save Raodan from getting ganked for some reason. (I'm somewhat sure Bel's not coming back - without revealing details, I've spoken to him in DMs)

At the very least, I suppose it would be easier to explain why he simply doesn't participate in future events than explaining why our group of high-level characters (who report directly to even higher-level High Priests) just leave him dead.

----------


## Toliudar

If it helps, Otrera can use the scroll, and she and Hillock can teleport directly back to the council chambers once the earthquake is cast.

I'd like to see how cooperative the dwarf is before we decide what to do with him.

Re: Raodan: it would also seem entirely reasonable to simply retcon the character out of the game.

----------


## MikelaC1

Yes, Ive been meaning to mention (right after Sora proposed her split) that Raodan will have to be brought back and then his PC was going to admit that these sorts of missions were above his pay grade (which is something the character thought more than once in game) and retire gracefully.

----------


## Cavir

OK so we need 2 teleports to get the party back. We can still do that. To minimize teleports we interrogate the traitor in the mine, teleport the dwarves to the insertion point, then we use two teleports to get the party back to the council (one before the earthquake, one just after). Sora can get the dwarves outside. Mulcri teleport the rest of the party back just before the earthquake? I'd suggest Sora stay with Otrera (scroll user) in case there is an issue since she can cast either spell on her own.

----------


## Debatra

Is there a particular reason we need to teleport the Dwarves to the entrance? If the lift is damaged, Mikela didn't mention it, and it was only a few minutes walk.

Also, as amusing as it is to have Hillock and Shapechange be an improvised Bag of Holding, I still think we ought to spring for the real thing when next possible. One good dispel and we suddenly have a heavily loaded elephant. (I'm going to assume trying to UMD an Enveloping Pit is off the table?)

----------


## Toliudar

I'm certainly open to investing in a bag of holding, and possibly a portable hole for the big stuff.

----------


## Cavir

It's not just to the entrance. They said the safe zone was over a mile away. Our insertion point (where we initially teleported to and is well known for us) should be far enough away. Or we can twiddle our thumbs while waiting for them to escape to a safe range at dwarf speed.

I agree with the Bag of Holding and Enveloping Pit. Sora has +21 UMD, DC30 so not perfectly reliable and 5% chance each time to be locked out for 24 hours.

----------


## Toliudar

On the other hand, the dwarves can get a mile away in less than half an hour, and we probably want to wait a bit before triggering the earthquake anyway, to make sure the other dwarves have made it clear - since we didn't tell them about the one-mile thing either.

----------


## Debatra

Was the Dwarf actually repeating himself, or was that just a little goof?

----------


## MikelaC1

Sora questioned the worker dwarf while you questioned the leader dwarf, so those were the two different answers, and then Otrera tried to question the dwarf you had under charm and it didnt go as well.

----------


## Cavir

Getting the loot table started to keep things from getting bogged down later. Using rounded numbers. Hillock getting a share? We're already looking at over 900k full value. IC I'll work on IDing more during the interrogation and waiting on the dwarves to hike out.

Speak up if there is anything you want. Otherwise I figure we sell the rest back to the council and split the proceeds. Sora might be interested in the Ring of Protection +5 and one of the regular sized weapons depending on what they end up being.

Mission 1 almost complete!

*Encounter
*
*From*
*Item*
*Full Value*
*Claimed*

Outside guards
Cloud Giant Guards
morning star +4 (x4)
128k




chain mail +4 (x4)
100k




amulet of health +4 (x4)
64k


Shift 1 fight
Giant
morning star +5
---
Otrera (50k)



chain +5
25k




amulet of health +4
16k




ring of protection +1
2k



Dwarf
battle axe +5
50k




plate +5
27k




amulet of health +4
16k




ring of protection +2
8k


Shift 2 fight
Giant
morning star +5
50k




chain +5
25k




amulet of health +4
16k




ring of protection +1
2k



Dwarf
plate +5
27k


Final Encounter
Giant #1
amulet of health +4
---
Mulcri (16k)



morning star +5
50k




chain +5
25k




ring of protection +1
2k



Giant #2
amulet of health +4
16k




morning star +5
50k




chain +5
25k




ring of protection +1
2k



Dwarf
battle axe +5
50k




amulet of health +4
16k




plate +5
27k




ring of protection +2
---
Otrera (8k)


Pit Fiend
ring of protection +5
---
Sora (50k)



Combined:
morning star +4 (x4)
morning star +5 (x4)
battle axe +5 (x2)
chain mail +4 (x4)
chain +5 (x4)
plate +5 (x3)
amulet of health +4 (x10)
ring of protection +1 (x4)
ring of protection +2 (x2)
ring of protection +5 (x1?)

----------


## MikelaC1

The items you have credited to Giant#2 in the final fight actually belonged to the dwarf, while giant #2 has the same as Giant#1. The amulet of health should be +4

----------


## Toliudar

Thanks for pulling together the loot list, Cavir!

Otrera would happily take a morning star and ring of protection for Hillock, assuming that elephants can wear rings.

----------


## Aracor

There's really nothing in the loot pile that appeals to Tessa.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri has already taken one of the +4 Con amulets (not sure if Cavir's list accounts for that), though she will trade up to the +5 if nobody else wants it. It won't give her any additional benefit, but it will be cheaper to upgrade to +6 if nothing else.

Mikela, would it be feasible to let us combine existing magic items for cheaper than it would cost to sell one of them for half and independently add it to the other? (Like adding one of these Amulets of Health to Mulcri's existing amulet?)

----------


## Cavir

The +5 CON amulet is actually a +4 as per DM. I made a new column for who wants what. If more than one person is interested in something still speak up, I'll note it, and we can decide later. Toliudar, mind if Sora goes for the +5 ring and the +2 for Hillock?




> Mulcri has already taken one of the +4 Con amulets (not sure if Cavir's list accounts for that)


It's in there now, thanks.

For the final split, I'd recommend we total all items at the sell price, sold or not, then calculate the split per person . People take what items they want to keep and the item's sell value comes out of their split. Thoughts?

----------


## Toliudar

That process seems great to me.

----------


## MikelaC1

To make things easier and fill out the table, the shift giants magic items are equal to the final encounter giant, and the dwarfs items are equal to the final encounter dwarf. The ring that has a question mark on it belonged to the dwarf, while the last question mark ring was on the pit fiend

----------


## Aracor

Yeah, Tessa has basically nearly every slot filled with custom combined items. She'll pretty much have to pay to get things upgraded. Stock items just aren't useful to her overall.

----------


## Cavir

> To make things easier and fill out the table, the shift giants magic items are equal to the final encounter giant, and the dwarfs items are equal to the final encounter dwarf. The ring that has a question mark on it belonged to the dwarf, while the last question mark ring was on the pit fiend


Chart Updated. Since the Pit Fiend teleported away we don't have the +5 ring right?




> Mikela, would it be feasible to let us combine existing magic items for cheaper than it would cost to sell one of them for half and independently add it to the other? (Like adding one of these Amulets of Health to Mulcri's existing amulet?)


Even if not I think we're still making out like bandits without the +50% cost for combining.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Mikela, would it be feasible to let us combine existing magic items for cheaper than it would cost to sell one of them for half and independently add it to the other? (Like adding one of these Amulets of Health to Mulcri's existing amulet?)


Upgrading an existing item, i.e. taking a +2 amulet to a +4 amulet costs only the difference between 2 and 4, in this example 12,000 GP. Adding an entirely new power to amulet, such as adding an INT enhancement to an item that enhances WIS costs the full amount of what you are adding, 16,000 for example, f you wanted add a +4 enhancement. Selling an item outright nets 50% of book value.




> Chart Updated. Since the Pit Fiend teleported away we don't have the +5 ring right?
> 
> Even if not I think we're still making out like bandits without the +50% cost for combining.


The pit fiend plane shifted away so the ring should have gone with him, but it is still there. 
I do not use the 50% combine rule, that rule was done away with in, I believe, the MIC. If it wasnt that book, it was another one, either way, I made it clear in the recruiting that I did not use it.

----------


## Cavir

> I do not use the 50% combine rule, that rule was done away with in, I believe, the MIC. If it wasnt that book, it was another one, either way, I made it clear in the recruiting that I did not use it.


I wasn't questioning, I was celebrating :)

----------


## Debatra

> Even if not I think we're still making out like bandits without the +50% cost for combining.


That is also true.




> I do not use the 50% combine rule, that rule was done away with in, I believe, the MIC. If it wasnt that book, it was another one, either way, I made it clear in the recruiting that I did not use it.


I believe that rule in the MIC was specifically for generic +X to Y stat bonuses like adding a deflection bonus to a ring of counterspelling. Either way, I'm happy to have the extra cost gone.

----------


## Aracor

Is it just me, or is it REALLY suspicious that Ring is still here? Check it thoroughly for curses or some other nastiness!

----------


## Debatra

Agreed. ten characters

----------


## Cavir

> Agreed. ten characters


Tracking, probably. The Pit Fiend will want its Precious back.

----------


## Cavir

> If we are in a hurry to finish the job of the earthquake, then I am content to wait until we gather at our starting point to continue this conversation.*


Do we really need more than a few minutes to question the traitor? The talking would be going at a much faster pace than the teleporting.

----------


## Toliudar

Magic-enhanced interrogations only take a few minutes of in-game time, but they tend to take weeks of RL time. So I'm sympathetic to players becoming impatient with trying to get information out of the dwarf collaborator.

----------


## Debatra

Unless anyone else wants to make some suggestions for additional questions, Mulcri and I are fine with moving on. I'm fairly sure this guy only knew enough to keep the place running smoothly.

The real question is the ring. An Artificer's Monocle only has a 1%/CL chance to properly identify a cursed item, but Analyze Dweomer has no failure chance. I can cast it when we get a few minutes to prep it.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Unless anyone else wants to make some suggestions for additional questions, Mulcri and I are fine with moving on. I'm fairly sure this guy only knew enough to keep the place running smoothly.
> 
> The real question is the ring. An Artificer's Monocle only has a 1%/CL chance to properly identify a cursed item, but Analyze Dweomer has no failure chance. I can cast it when we get a few minutes to prep it.


But is a tracking device a curse?  :Small Wink:

----------


## Aracor

> But is a tracking device a curse?


If it's not a curse, it should be at least an effect. And Analyze Dweomer identifies all other effects, too - unless it's an artifact.

----------


## Toliudar

I'm good to move forward also.

----------


## Cavir

> ...I'm basically just ignoring the fact that nobody brought up our potential worry about the ring in-character before now.


No need to ignore, it was mentioned:




> *"More likely that the fiend left his ring behind as a way to track us, or whoever we give it to. As valuable as it is, perhaps we just leave that ring here to get buried and frustrate the devil?"*


Good thinking on the temporary fix.

----------


## Debatra

So now that we have some IC downtime, it's as good a time as any to ask how exactly the research of new/modified spells that was brought up during recruitment works. I imagine we aren't meant to be able to just go nuts with it, but I've been keeping a list of things that would be useful to have (mainly but not entirely just Mass versions of spells that don't already have it).

----------


## Toliudar

Otrera would be in for contributing some of her time and money towards the creation of a mass(buff) spell.

----------


## MikelaC1

While I work out the details of research, you should divide up booty and decide on any upgrades you want to get with treasure. Any items straight out sold get 1/2 book value and they do even have contacts for the giant sized items. You should probably not plan on keeping or selling the ring, seeing as you already realized it was a trap. :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Aracor

Tessa would most definitely be interested in creating an Abjuration version of Greater Mage Armor or something similar to synergize better with her Abjurant Champion ability. As far as I know, the only actual out-of-the-book version that complies is from a banned source (Luminous Armor from Book of Exalted Deeds).

----------


## Debatra

I think my top priority for spell research ought to be some kind of high-level Illusions. Something 8th or 9th-level so I can stop using Superior Invisibility.

I'm spoilering this little rant because at least one of you has seen it before, but on the subject of high-level Illusions in 3.5:

*Spoiler*
Show

There are a grand total of _four_ 9th-level Illusions in all of 3.5e.

One is from a non-allowed source (and even if it wasn't, it's _Ice Assassin_ - enough said).
One is the Complete Arcane version of Superior Invisibility, nerfed and overwritten by the Spell Compendium (the CArc version was a frankly absurd _hour_ per CL).
One is Shades, AKA "Greater Greater Shadow Conjuration" (which I can just do spontaneously anyway thanks to Shadowcraft Mage, Heighten Spell, and Signature Spell (Major Image)).
Finally, there's Weird, which is just Mass Phantasmal Killer (a crap spell that requires its target to fail two different saves in order to do anything of value - though it's a literal save-or-die in that case.

And 8ths are only slightly better in that regard.


And even Superior Invisibility has its issues, mainly the fact that it forces Mikela to send in things with True Seeing if she wants them to be threatening as opposed to just occasionally wanting us to not get away with everything. This in turn no-sells a good chunk of my other Illusions, which would normally be effective but not quite worth sending in TS specifically to defeat. (Again, I'd still expect to run into things with True Seeing here and there, but SI kind of forces her to do it more often.)

I'm thinking Mass Solipsism would make a good 9th-level spell.

----------


## MikelaC1

In the Players Handbook, _Mass_ spells average about 4 levels above the base spell. Then along came the Spell Compendium which is either 3 or 2 levels above and Chain metamagic, which is also 3 levels above. Using that theory, a Mass Solipsism would be either 9th or 10th level, but 10th level spells do not exist, except in a metamagic theoretical sense. You are a master of mind spells so I can see it coming in as 9th level spell, if that is what you want to research.
There is also the possibility of researching a abjuration Greater Mage Armor spell, which would be one level higher than the usual GMA.

One thing I have to point out to players is that if you are a spontaneous caster who has a limited number of spells known and you have filled all your known spell slots, you are going to have an issue making room for a new spell, even the sorcerer ability to swap out a spell only applies at even numbered levels. If you are a wizard of course, theres no problem. 

Once you decide what way you are going, I can try to figure out what new spell research costs, as 3.5 didnt bother to bring forward the cost idea from 2nd edition

----------


## Debatra

Oddly enough, between the hopes of this game reaching Epic and you being open to researching spells; I was considering bringing up the possibility of 10th-level spells once we got to the point where we had spell slots that high. (I've never actually used it before, but I've been given the very strong impression that actual Epic Spellcasting is a bit of a can of worms that many DMs like to avoid. I was going to ask your thoughts on it much later, but since we're on a similar topic...)

As for what rules to use, Pathfinder has some that I feel are good at least as a baseline. In a nutshell, 1,000gp per spell level, as well as a skill check each week in Spellcraft and the Knowledge skill most relevant to your class (DC 20+2xSL+other modifiers like components, etc). One week for lvl 0-3, two for 4-6, four for 7-9.

----------


## Aracor

DMG page 198 has the 3.5 rules. Oddly, they never made it into the SRD.

Cliffnotes version:
The rules in a nutshell:

Access to a library, just as if the character were researching to learn a spell.
1,000gp expenditure per week
1 week per spell level
Spellcraft check of 10 + level of spell means the character was successful.

And then it talks about the hardest part of it being to assign spell levels.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Oddly enough, between the hopes of this game reaching Epic and you being open to researching spells; I was considering bringing up the possibility of 10th-level spells once we got to the point where we had spell slots that high. (I've never actually used it before, but I've been given the very strong impression that actual Epic Spellcasting is a bit of a can of worms that many DMs like to avoid. I was going to ask your thoughts on it much later, but since we're on a similar topic...)
> 
> As for what rules to use, Pathfinder has some that I feel are good at least as a baseline. In a nutshell, 1,000gp per spell level, as well as a skill check each week in Spellcraft and the Knowledge skill most relevant to your class (DC 20+2xSL+other modifiers like components, etc). One week for lvl 0-3, two for 4-6, four for 7-9.





> DMG page 198 has the 3.5 rules. Oddly, they never made it into the SRD.
> 
> Cliffnotes version:
> The rules in a nutshell:
> 
> Access to a library, just as if the character were researching to learn a spell.
> 1,000gp expenditure per week
> 1 week per spell level
> Spellcraft check of 10 + level of spell means the character was successful.
> ...


Wow, it seems like the PF skill check is a lot higher than the 3.5e check, but the time requirement is a lot lower. We will hybrid that and use the PF rule on research time and the 3.5 rule on skill checks required. I should also mention, since I didnt bring it up in the issue of slots, is that I do allow spontaneous casters to use that variant rule of _knowstones_ whereby you imbue the ability to cast a spell into a gem and when you maintain possession of that gem, you add that spell to your list The price is equal to a _Pearl of Power_, that is, level2 X 1000. So thats a way around any spell slot issue.
And now for Epic Spellcasting. I dont have it. PERIOD. No negotiation. However, I do allow _Improved Spell Capacity_ whereby you can gain 10th or higher level slots to be used for metamagic casting only. For each taking of ISC, you gain the new "level" with attendant bonuses for caster attribute, so when you get 10th level slots, you could theoretically _Quicken_ a 6th level spell, or whatever.

----------


## Debatra

> Wow, it seems like the PF skill check is a lot higher than the 3.5e check, but the time requirement is a lot lower. We will hybrid that and use the PF rule on research time and the 3.5 rule on skill checks required. I should also mention, since I didnt bring it up in the issue of slots, is that I do allow spontaneous casters to use that variant rule of _knowstones_ whereby you imbue the ability to cast a spell into a gem and when you maintain possession of that gem, you add that spell to your list The price is equal to a _Pearl of Power_, that is, level2 X 1000. So thats a way around any spell slot issue.


So will the gold cost be per week or per spell level? Also, while I feel dumb arguing against something being made easier, might I suggest a Spellcraft DC somewhere in between the two extremes? A first-level character has a reasonable chance of making a DC 19 check, and anyone capable of casting 9th-level spells ought to be auto-succeeding it. (20 ranks at 17th-level means they would need 5 or less Int to fail it on a natural 1. Heck, Mulcri can auto-succeed the higher Pathfinder one, but her Int is insane, so that's a bad example.)

Regardless, can we also use those modifiers Pathfinder has?




> And now for Epic Spellcasting. I dont have it. PERIOD. No negotiation. However, I do allow _Improved Spell Capacity_ whereby you can gain 10th or higher level slots to be used for metamagic casting only. For each taking of ISC, you gain the new "level" with attendant bonuses for caster attribute, so when you get 10th level slots, you could theoretically _Quicken_ a 6th level spell, or whatever.


Yeah, about what I expected.

----------


## MikelaC1

So let me get this straight. According to the 3.5 rules, making a new 5th level spell (for example), the DC would be 15 (10+5). Thats almost impossible to fail, especially at this level. According to PF, the same 5th level spell is 30 (20+5X2). Harder, but for Mulcri still an almost auto success and Sora and Tessa needing a 6. Otrera, Atalanta and Tinoc arent likely to be much into creation.

----------


## Aracor

> So let me get this straight. According to the 3.5 rules, making a new 5th level spell (for example), the DC would be 15 (10+5). Thats almost impossible to fail, especially at this level. According to PF, the same 5th level spell is 30 (20+5X2). Harder, but for Mulcri still an almost auto success and Sora and Tessa needing a 6. Otrera, Atalanta and Tinoc arent likely to be much into creation.


And the fact that there's basically no reason not to take 10 on that particular check, it does mean that Tessa can manage to create a level 7 spell without fail, which is the highest level spell that she's capable of casting right now.

I've been doing research and I think I've managed to collect all of the different armor spells and powers from different sources.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

I mean, a lot of it comes down to simply "What level should I make the spell?"

The rough formula seems to be spell level + 3 for the armor bonus, and they all grant some kind of extra bonus, whether applying to incorporeal touch attacks, adding an additional penalty, or a scaling bonus. Inertial Armor caps out at +13 when spending 19 power points, which makes it the rough equivalent to a 10th level power as far as cost.

This makes me think that I should add some kind of extra effect to it. If this one isn't a Force effect, that should make up for the fact that it's slightly different than the basic Conjuration version.

Any suggestions for a secondary effect? I was thinking maybe taking a page from Repelling Shield (reflex save or be pushed back 5 feet), but I'm genuinely not sure.

*Spoiler: Tessa's Abjurant Armor*
Show


Tessa's Abjurant Armor
Abjuration
Level: Wizard/Sorcerer X
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: 1 hour/level (D)
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: No

An invisible and intangible field surrounds the subject of Tessa's Abjurant Armor spell, providing a +X bonus to AC.

Unlike mundane armor, mage armor entails no armor check penalty, arcane spell failure chance, or speed reduction.

----------


## MikelaC1

Inertial armor comes from a non-allowed source so its out. Ive already said that an abjuration form of greater mage armor is one level higher than normal mage armor, if you want to add the ectoplasmic effect, that would add another +1

----------


## Debatra

For flavor reasons, I'm going to assign this spell's existence to a different person and just say Mulcri spent that time/resources tracking it down and learning it instead of creating.

*Spoiler*
Show

Fallin's Glendira's Mass Solipsism
Illusion (Phantasm) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Sorcerer 9, Wizard 9
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target: Up to one creature/level.
Duration: 1 round/level (D)
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

_Despite the crowd in front of you, you've never felt so alone. The feeling passes as you complete the spell, and a ghostly pale yellow mist briefly swirls around your targets._

This spell functions as SolipsismSC 194 except as noted above.

---

Also, I've just noticed that Cavir's loot chart doesn't include the prices for the non-magical components of the weapons and armor. A comparatively small amount, but it adds up. Especially once you remember that the Giants' gear, being Huge, costs 4x normal. Eight Cloud Giants means... Actually, I'm not used to dealing with equipping big things. Is that multiplier before or after the extra cost for being masterwork? If it's before, then each of those Giants only adds 332 per morningstar and 750 per chainmail, but that's still an extra 8,656gp for the pot. And if the MW cost is also multiplied, it bumps up to 19,456. And then the Dwarves' stuff gives us another 5,570.

Adding that to the numbers on the chart (and removing the Pit Fiend's ring of course), and we get a total of either 907,226 or 918,026 depending on which way that ruling goes. Halved to sell price and split six ways means either 75,602.1666(etc) or 76,502.1666(etc) per person.

(And remember to half the price of any loot you want to keep from the chart as part of your share. Cavir has the full value of the items listed, not the sale price.)

*EDIT:* As per Mikela's post below, MW costs are subsumed by the magic item price, so neither of the numbers are correct. The total is actually 902,576 - 75,214.666(etc) per person.

----------


## MikelaC1

Two things. One, to maintain the flavor of Daystor, call it Glendira's Mass Solipsism. Which you found through experimentation and research with Tishtina Bindar II. (3/4 of the way through the "research", you were 90% certain that the Teacher already knew the spell but was making you master it through experimentation)
Second, I would rather not include the masterwork cost in the item value and consider it subsumed in the magic weapon cost, seeing as I dont charge the masterwork price when considering peoples WBL to begin with.

----------


## Aracor

> Inertial armor comes from a non-allowed source so its out. Ive already said that an abjuration form of greater mage armor is one level higher than normal mage armor, if you want to add the ectoplasmic effect, that would add another +1


I'm just posting examples to try to help you and I figure out where the balance point should be. Several of the ones I posted are from banned sources.

Ectoplasmic Armor is interesting because it's a much more narrow effect, and that justifies it being a greater bonus. And inertial armor is designed differently because it works for Psionics - but it seems to follow roughly the same pattern as spell level + 3 for the actual AC bonus granted.

I guess what I'm asking is if I remove the force effect (and therefore the ability to work against incorporeal touch attacks), would that be enough to keep it the same level rather than adding a full spell level to what's essentially a different method of getting to the same effect?

----------


## MikelaC1

I had overlooked the issue of mage armor working against incorporeal touch, so yes, if you give that aspect up, your abjurant mage armor would be the same level as conjuration mage armor.
I wonder what the thought process was behind making shield abjuration and mage armor conjuration. It wasnt all about the Abjurant Champion since it didnt exist back then. I do know one thing, both of them are miles ahead of their second edition birthparents, which dont work together and the armor gets knocked down by one good sword swipe.

----------


## Cavir

> Adding that to the numbers on the chart (and removing the Pit Fiend's ring of course), and we get a total of either 907,226 or 918,026 depending on which way that ruling goes. Halved to sell price and split six ways means either 75,602.1666(etc) or 76,502.1666(etc) per person.


Thanks for doing that. I finally have time for that this evening but you beat me to it. So 76,502 each? Sora wouldn't inquire, but did the council give a reward too?




> I do allow spontaneous casters to use that variant rule of knowstones whereby you imbue the ability to cast a spell into a gem and when you maintain possession of that gem, you add that spell to your list The price is equal to a Pearl of Power, that is, level2 X 1000.


Would this extend to my warmage too since my full list is already known? Would it apply the same rules as the warmage Advanced Learning (spell must be a sorcerer/wizard spell of the abjuration, conjuration or evocation school)? Or any sorcerer spell?

Do you allow retraining as in PHB-II? Can more than one feat be done at the same level? 




> Improved Spell Capacity whereby you can gain 10th or higher level slots to be used for metamagic casting only


Can feats like that be taken at level 20 (when I get a bonus feat)? Either way, I need to work on proposing epic levels for the new warmage at some point.

Time to go magic shop shopping!

----------


## Toliudar

Thanks for that work, Debatra and Cavir!

----------


## Debatra

> Two things. One, to maintain the flavor of Daystor, call it Glendira's Mass Solipsism. Which you found through experimentation and research with Tishtina Bindar II. (3/4 of the way through the "research", you were 90% certain that the Teacher already knew the spell but was making you master it through experimentation)


Certainly. Though you never answered the question of whether the gold price is per week of research or per spell level. PF uses the former while 3.5 uses the latter, and you didn't clarify which you wanted in your hybridization of them.




> Second, I would rather not include the masterwork cost in the item value and consider it subsumed in the magic weapon cost, seeing as I dont charge the masterwork price when considering peoples WBL to begin with.


Alright then. That makes the actual final amount 902,576; or 75,214.666(etc) per person.

Also, since I managed to miss that the first time around, Mulcri has just spontaneously found an extra 300gp in one of the pockets of her Haversack.

----------


## Debatra

And before I forget again, since it was mentioned earlier, do we want to split the cost of a portable hole? It'll be 3,333 per person if we do.

Actually, doing the math on that, it'll hold 282 cubic feet of stuff compared to 250 from the largest bag of holding, which costs half as much. Though the hole weighs nothing compared to the bag's 60lbs, and has no listed limit on the weight of its contents compared to the bag's 1,500lbs.

Or, if Mikela will even allow it, we could UMD an enveloping pit. It kicks the absolute crap out of the other options in both available space (five-_thousand_ cubic feet) and price (3,600gp, 600 per person), but would require a DC30 UMD check to use, which currently only two of us have any chance to make. (And keep in mind that you can't take ten on UMD... unless one of you guys has something that lets you do that? It probably exists somewhere.)

----------


## Cavir

I'm game for splitting on the portable hole, though IC would prefer someone else to have it.  

With the enveloping pit, it'd suck to roll a one on the UMD and have to leave behind hundreds of thousands worth of loot. The portable hole should be more than enough. Either way we'll need to keep aware of dimensional storage conflicts.

I'm planning on adding a Phoenix Cloak for 50k at least.

----------


## Toliudar

I'm good to contribute to a portable hole, although agree that (although Enveloping Pits are one of my favourite magic items) we should stick with the hole. If we ever need extra capacity, we can always teleport away, dump stuff, and repeat as need be.

Druids are hard to shop for.  I may just drop most of the money on +2 wisdom from tomes.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Thanks for doing that. I finally have time for that this evening but you beat me to it. So 76,502 each? Sora wouldn't inquire, but did the council give a reward too?
> 
> Would this extend to my warmage too since my full list is already known? Would it apply the same rules as the warmage Advanced Learning (spell must be a sorcerer/wizard spell of the abjuration, conjuration or evocation school)? Or any sorcerer spell?
> 
> Do you allow retraining as in PHB-II? Can more than one feat be done at the same level? 
> 
> Can feats like that be taken at level 20 (when I get a bonus feat)? Either way, I need to work on proposing epic levels for the new warmage at some point.
> 
> Time to go magic shop shopping!


I dont give XP on a per kill basis, rather I level you up every two to three missions and aim to keep WBL at a pace with that with rewards from the council or loot gained. This mission covered half of that so the council will give a reward but its going to be a little low. Say they pay you 10,000 gold each so you can add that to your gain. 

Knowstones function for anyone but it has to be a spell that would be on their list normally. For example a knowstone with a 7th level spell in it would be useless for a bard. Since your spell list is equal to your known list, the knowstone does nothing for you. 

Feat retraining is possible but its only one feat per level

Remember the often overlooked rule, 20th level is NOT epic level, 21st level is. So you cant take Improved Spell Capacity until you hit 21st level. 




> Certainly. Though you never answered the question of whether the gold price is per week of research or per spell level. PF uses the former while 3.5 uses the latter, and you didn't clarify which you wanted in your hybridization of them.
> 
> Alright then. That makes the actual final amount 902,576; or 75,214.666(etc) per person.
> 
> Also, since I managed to miss that the first time around, Mulcri has just spontaneously found an extra 300gp in one of the pockets of her Haversack.


The cost is per week of research




> And before I forget again, since it was mentioned earlier, do we want to split the cost of a portable hole? It'll be 3,333 per person if we do.
> 
> Actually, doing the math on that, it'll hold 282 cubic feet of stuff compared to 250 from the largest bag of holding, which costs half as much. Though the hole weighs nothing compared to the bag's 60lbs, and has no listed limit on the weight of its contents compared to the bag's 1,500lbs.
> 
> Or, if Mikela will even allow it, we could UMD an enveloping pit. It kicks the absolute crap out of the other options in both available space (five-_thousand_ cubic feet) and price (3,600gp, 600 per person), but would require a DC30 UMD check to use, which currently only two of us have any chance to make. (And keep in mind that you can't take ten on UMD... unless one of you guys has something that lets you do that? It probably exists somewhere.)


An enveloping pit is an evil relic, so its right out as an option for this team. 




> I'm game for splitting on the portable hole, though IC would prefer someone else to have it.  
> 
> With the enveloping pit, it'd suck to roll a one on the UMD and have to leave behind hundreds of thousands worth of loot. The portable hole should be more than enough. Either way we'll need to keep aware of dimensional storage conflicts.
> 
> I'm planning on adding a Phoenix Cloak for 50k at least.


Phoenix Cloak is available




> I'm good to contribute to a portable hole, although agree that (although Enveloping Pits are one of my favourite magic items) we should stick with the hole. If we ever need extra capacity, we can always teleport away, dump stuff, and repeat as need be.
> 
> Druids are hard to shop for.  I may just drop most of the money on +2 wisdom from tomes.


Tomes are available

----------


## Aracor

Tessa is happy to put in gold towards a portable hole. I'll definitely need to figure out what to upgrade as far as equipment.

So the final version of her new armor spell...

*Spoiler: Lysindra's Greater Abjurant Armor*
Show

Lysindra's Greater Abjurant Armor
Abjuration
Level: Wizard/Sorcerer 3
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: 1 hour/level (D)
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: No

An invisible and tangible field surrounds the subject of Lysindra's Greater Abjurant Armor spell, providing a +6 bonus to AC.

Unlike mundane armor, mage armor entails no armor check penalty, arcane spell failure chance, or speed reduction.


If allowed, I'd like to simply retrain her Greater Mage Armor spell into this one instead. She's fine with losing the protection against incorporeal touch attacks in exchange for greater protection against more conventional ones.


And for clarification: Since this is a 3rd level spell, the cost is 1,000 gold per week and one week per spell level (so 3,000 gold), or 1,000 gold per spell level per week (so 9,000 gold)? I'm fine with either, I just want to make sure I'm subtracting the correct amount from my available gold.

----------


## Debatra

Yeah, I figured there was a good chance of a Pit just not being allowed due to alignment.




> And for clarification: Since this is a 3rd level spell, the cost is 1,000 gold per week and one week per spell level (so 3,000 gold), or 1,000 gold per spell level per week (so 9,000 gold)? I'm fine with either, I just want to make sure I'm subtracting the correct amount from my available gold.


A thousand gold total for this. 1k per week of research, which then uses PF's system for the amount of time you need to spend doing so. One week for a 0-3rd level spell, two for 4-6, four for 7-9.

So you could also spend more time researching spells, since this one would only take you one week out of our month of downtime.

---

I also just want to throw this out here. Mulcri can cast a few Extended hour/level (and longer) spells on the party when a mission allows for them to wait until morning to leave.

Greater Mage Armor (+6 armor bonus, works against incorporeal touches) - hour/level (auto-Extended via Shadow Illusion)Superior Resistance (+6 resistance to all saves) - 24 hoursDeeper Darkvision (90', plus can see in magical darkness shadowy illumination to be specific) - hour/levelCreate Magic Tattoo (various minor effects, most notably ability score and attack bonuses - up to three tattoos/person) - 24 hours (auto-Extended via Shadow Illusion)Energy Immunity - 24 hours - Though of course it's not worth it compared to an on-the-fly Mass Resist Energy unless we know to expect something specific, though fire is generally nice.Endure Elements - 24 hours Hey, it was snowing outside the mine. Mulcri was lucky to already have it running. She was wearing this.Allied Footsteps - day/level - tells you the rough distance (within 10%) and direction you would have to travel to reach Mulcri. Is suppressed across planes and doesn't account for obstacles. ...Actually, I could cast that on everyone right now and have it last through the next mission. Limited practical use, but it's entirely possible for us to get separated.Mind Blank - 24 hours - I have enough for everyone all but one person (though I assume at least one of you guys can also cast this?), but I can only Extend two. So between sleeping that night, briefing and preparing for the next mission, and other things, we'd be looking at maybe 12-14 hours for all but two of us. Still good to have, though this spell would be the best reason to take another level of Archmage for Arcane Reach and grab a Greater Chain rod. Also, each of these is one less Extended Energy Immunity. Though I imagine most of us would rather have Mind Blank.

I could also hand out a few magical boxes made of tiny walls of force that need a password to be opened. Those would last 54 days if I Extended them.

----------


## Cavir

> Druids are hard to shop for.  I may just drop most of the money on +2 wisdom from tomes.


Starting next mission I'm probably going to start saving for a +5 tome.




> Say they pay you 10,000 gold each so you can add that to your gain.


That's actually the number I was thinking, for pretty much the same reasoning  :Small Smile:

----------


## MikelaC1

> Starting next mission I'm probably going to start saving for a +5 tome.
> 
> 
> That's actually the number I was thinking, for pretty much the same reasoning


Let me just say that in my game, you can read a +1 tome, then some time later another one, and then maybe top it off with a +3. As long as the total doesnt exceed +5, it can be done with any number of tomes. I know some DMs rule only one book per stat per person, I dont use that, again, as long as the total is not more than 5.

----------


## Toliudar

Debatra, that's an amazing list!  

I'd be grateful for sharing of any of those.  In terms of priority (considering Otrera and Hillock only, not meaning to speak for others), I'd list:
Mind Blank for Hillock
Greater Mage Armor
Create Magic Tattoo (the bonus to damage)
Energy Immunity (anything except fire is best for me, but I'm good with anything)

It seems that most of the best druid buffs are either personal range or only work on animals, but if there's anything that I can provide others, I can't provide the group stuff, but I'm happy to assist on a one on one basis.

----------


## Debatra

CMT doesn't have damage bonuses (unless you count a +2 enhancement bonus to Str). You can either have a +1 luck bonus or a +2 competence bonus to attack rolls. Though you could have both, since you can have up to three tattoos. Most of the low level spells on that list are low enough level that they won't interfere with the higher-level ones unless I cast a metric crapload of them.

I had a listing of how the night-before buffs would look compared to my available spell slots, but I kept losing track of it the way I was doing it. Instead, I've cloned my character sheet and changed the prepared spells to what it would have to look like.

So I can only hand out five Mage Armors and eleven Magic Tattoos. A few more of either if people go without the other (and didn't someone else cast an armor spell on the whole party at some point? or was it a shield spell?) Also, another person going without Mage Armor means everyone can get Deeper Darkvision.

All of this is of course not accounting for any redundancies.

----------


## Cavir

I have my own Greater Mage Armor and Shield. I can pass on tattoos. I forget- how does telepathy and mind blank interact here?

I can add Cloak of Comfort to my cloak to give everyone Endure Elements when within 30' of me.

Phoenix Cloak M210 50k 
Cloak of Comfort CD132 3k
Ring of Greater Counterspells M124 16k
Headband of Conscious Effort M109 2k
Warning on sword M46 6k
Lesser Rod of Metamagic-Extend Lesser DMG 236, 3k
Portable Hole 3,333

Nicely totals 83,333

How is everyone coming with their purchases? Who wants to hang onto the portable hole? Looking forward to our next mission.

----------


## Debatra

Ran out of ideas for "big" things and just started grabbing niche scrolls. Basically ready to proceed.

----------


## MikelaC1

> I have my own Greater Mage Armor and Shield. I can pass on tattoos. I forget- how does telepathy and mind blank interact here?


They do not work together. If you have a mind blank up, you cannot communicate telepathically with the group

----------


## Debatra

Telepathic Bond is not mind-affecting.

----------


## MikelaC1

Mulcri - appears updated and ready to go
Sora - appears updated and ready to go
Otrara - appears updated and ready to go
Tessa - partially updated and partially ready to go (unless I am missing something?)
Tinac - no response as of yet
Atalanta - no response as of yet
     (if Cavir is still willing to run her, she can continue without spending, if not, she will be sidelined until Aurun returns)

----------


## MikelaC1

> Telepathic Bond is not mind-affecting.


It might not affect the mind but it contacts the mind and the blanking would cut off that contact. At least as far as I would understand it.

----------


## Toliudar

Hillock, being non-verbal, doesn't really benefit from telepathic bond, and I'd still very much appreciate a mind blank for him, if that works within your capacity, Debatra.

The luck and competence attack bonuses from Create Magic Tattoo would be very helpful as well.

----------


## Cavir

> Atalanta - no response as of yet
>      (if Cavir is still willing to run her, she can continue without spending, if not, she will be sidelined until Aurun returns)


That's fine. I'll make a copy of the sheet and post it when done.

----------


## Debatra

Except it doesn't just blanket block anything from interacting with your mind. There is a list of things it wards against, and communication isn't mentioned one way or the other. The way you interpret it would also stop a bunch of divinations from giving information _to_ a Mind-Blanked character, because they do so by feeding that information directly to their mind.

*EDIT:*




> Hillock, being non-verbal, doesn't really benefit from telepathic bond, and I'd still very much appreciate a mind blank for him, if that works within your capacity, Debatra.


Actually, now that I think about it, TB wouldn't even work with Hillock unless you happened to give him a +Int item. You need at least 3 Int to be Bonded.

----------


## Aracor

> Tessa - partially updated and partially ready to go (unless I am missing something?)


That is correct. Assuming that I'm allowed to swap out the new spell for my old Greater Mage Armor, it's just a question of spending some gold. Having access to knowstones is definitely helpful.


...does Ly'Sindra have the War domain? I'm curious if Gauntlets of War would be a good investment.

----------


## Toliudar

> Actually, now that I think about it, TB wouldn't even work with Hillock unless you happened to give him a +Int item. You need at least 3 Int to be Bonded.


Yep, and therein lies the rub.  If Hillock's int rises to 3, he can't be an animal, and isn't eligible to be Otrera's animal companion.

----------


## Cavir

Here's my copy of Atalanta. We could also just have her skip a mission.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Except it doesn't just blanket block anything from interacting with your mind. There is a list of things it wards against, and communication isn't mentioned one way or the other. The way you interpret it would also stop a bunch of divinations from giving information _to_ a Mind-Blanked character, because they do so by feeding that information directly to their mind.


Okay, I guess Telepathic Bond works through Mind Blank



> That is correct. Assuming that I'm allowed to swap out the new spell for my old Greater Mage Armor, it's just a question of spending some gold. Having access to knowstones is definitely helpful.
> 
> 
> ...does Ly'Sindra have the War domain? I'm curious if Gauntlets of War would be a good investment.


There are specific rules on how a sorcerer changes his spells. At every even level, a sorcerer can "lose" an old spell and learn a new one, with the further restriction that it can only be at most, two levels lower than the highest level you can cast, in your case 7th. If you have filled all your slots for that level of spell, your only two options are wait until 20th level to cast it or get a knowstone to cast it.




> Here's my copy of Atalanta. We could also just have her skip a mission.


Its your call. If you want to play her, Im okay with that, otherwise she is a benchwarmer.

----------


## Aracor

> There are specific rules on how a sorcerer changes his spells. At every even level, a sorcerer can "lose" an old spell and learn a new one, with the further restriction that it can only be at most, two levels lower than the highest level you can cast, in your case 7th. If you have filled all your slots for that level of spell, your only two options are wait until 20th level to cast it or get a knowstone to cast it.


Okay. Can I craft the newly researched spell into a knowstone so I'll be able to cast it until I can swap out a new spell? Otherwise I'm not sure how actually researching a spell is useful to a sorcerer.

----------


## Debatra

> Yep, and therein lies the rub.  If Hillock's int rises to 3, he can't be an animal, and isn't eligible to be Otrera's animal companion.


I know that's the case for a permanent boost like Awaken, but even if it's just a headband? I guess I could understand a ruling either way on that.

----------


## Debatra

> Except it doesn't just blanket block anything from interacting with your mind. There is a list of things it wards against, and communication isn't mentioned one way or the other. The way you interpret it would also stop a bunch of divinations from giving information _to_ a Mind-Blanked character, because they do so by feeding that information directly to their mind.


...You know, rereading this makes me realize it could easily be interpreted as being more aggressive than I intended. I apologize if I came off as such.

----------


## Toliudar

I've been trying to throttle back on optimization for Otrera, so wasn't really looking for a way to further optimize Hillock either.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Okay. Can I craft the newly researched spell into a knowstone so I'll be able to cast it until I can swap out a new spell? Otherwise I'm not sure how actually researching a spell is useful to a sorcerer.


Yes, of course. Level2 X 1000gp

----------


## MikelaC1

I am not sure about the status of Tinac and while Otrara is a divine caster, she is not a cleric for healing or dealing with undead. While Daystor never has a vampire/lich riding a dracolich commanding an army of dreadwights, a few overpowered hulking corpses is never out of the question, not to mention the lack of healing. 
I am going to start the next adventure without him, and if I dont hear anything in a few days, I will start a re-recruitment process, even though I havent ever had much success in that process.

----------


## Toliudar

If we decided to proceed without Tinac, I'll load Otrera up on Heals as needed. She can always summon unicorns to deal with poison and lesser injuries.

At high levels, the large hit dice of the big hulking undead make them pretty resistant to turning anyway.  We'll just have to deal with undead the way we deal with everything else.

----------


## Aracor

> Yes, of course. Level2 X 1000gp


The other question I asked - does Lysindra have the War Domain? Trying to figure out whether the Gauntlets of War are useful for her.

----------


## MikelaC1

> The other question I asked - does Lysindra have the War Domain? Trying to figure out whether the Gauntlets of War are useful for her.


Yes ten characters

----------


## Cavir

> dealing with undead


We'll just use bigger Booms, says the warmage.




> Its your call. If you want to play her, Im okay with that, otherwise she is a benchwarmer.


I'm fine with that if there aren't any objections. Maybe use her loot money to bump her bracers of armor up to +8 and get some pearls of power, with those purchases exchangeable when Auranghzeb returns?

----------


## MikelaC1

> At high levels, the large hit dice of the big hulking undead make them pretty resistant to turning anyway.  We'll just have to deal with undead the way we deal with everything else.


I use the variant of turning doing damage instead of actually turning.

----------


## Debatra

One last thing I forgot about before we get into the next thing: Does anyone know if ordinary lead has a listed price anywhere? I want a small-ish lead box or two, in case we end up with another ring-esque situation and can't afford the time to conjure one. (I had belatedly noticed that Major Creation takes ten minutes to cast.)




> I use the variant of turning doing damage instead of actually turning.


Okay, remember when I asked if there were any other changes we should know about? Letting us know what variant rules we're using is kind of important.

----------


## MikelaC1

A non-magical lead box wouldnt cost more than 5 gp, if even that much.

----------


## MikelaC1

> A boat trip on a river might be pretty relaxing.


Or it might be 3.5e  :Small Tongue:  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Aracor

*@Toliudar* If we're in a pre-buffing situation again, Tessa would appreciate having a Barkskin cast on her. She doesn't have any source of natural armor currently if you don't mind preparing one.

Her sheet is now fully updated and ready for the next trip!

----------


## Toliudar

No problem!  I usually have a  backup barkskin prepped, so am happy to use it on Tessa.  You might need to remind me when the time comes.

And everyone: I'm assuming the boat won't be big enough to handle Hillock, and shapechange (even 2 or 3 castings) don't last quite enough to cover a full travel day.  Otrera and Hillock DO have the ability to swim and breathe water, so might need to truck along in front of or under the boat as we travel.  Which is, of course, hilarious.

----------


## Aracor

> No problem!  I usually have a  backup barkskin prepped, so am happy to use it on Tessa.  You might need to remind me when the time comes.
> 
> And everyone: I'm assuming the boat won't be big enough to handle Hillock, and shapechange (even 2 or 3 castings) don't last quite enough to cover a full travel day.  Otrera and Hillock DO have the ability to swim and breathe water, so might need to truck along in front of or under the boat as we travel.  Which is, of course, hilarious.


Would Reduce Animal (since it lasts hours) be sufficient to let him be cargo?

----------


## Toliudar

Sadly, Hillock is (ironically) too large for Reduce Animal.

However, apparently real elephants can swim, so it's less absurd than I'd thought.  Plus, awesome imagery.

----------


## ngilop

I'll add on a phoenix cloak onto my current one. The base 50K will increase by 50% (25K) so that whole process will cost 75K the rest for me will be pocket change for when i need to have a drink or a chicken.

----------


## Cavir

> I'll add on a phoenix cloak onto my current one. The base 50K will increase by 50% (25K) so that whole process will cost 75K the rest for me will be pocket change for when i need to have a drink or a chicken.


There's no extra charge in this game, just 50k for the upgrade. More gold to spend!




> However, apparently real elephants can swim.


Looks quite the tasty treat for piranha!

Maybe he can squeeze into the portable hole kept open. He wouldn't have to totally fit into it, just be standing within the 6' radius so the hole handles the weight  :Small Big Grin: 

Sora would have a little experience on the river and some knowledge of dwarven culture. Hopefully that helps.

----------


## Toliudar

> Looks quite the tasty treat for piranha!


Hah!  Pirahna are welcome to try.

----------


## ngilop

> Hah!  Pirahna are welcome to try.


Isn't there a spell that lets you turn your animal companion into like a chess piece sized figurine?

also: thanks now what do i do with 25K, yo?

----------


## Cavir

> also: thanks now what do i do with 25K, yo?


I don't know if the cloak was the only thing you bought. The split was 85,200 each minus 3,333 for the hole, leaving 81,867. Minus the cloak: 31,867. Some ideas:
- Add +4 worth of abilities to your armor (5k short of +5 worth)
- Straight cost additions to your armor, like Easy Travel to help counter your low STR.
- Ioun stone for +1 caster level
- A +1 Tome. After the next mission get another for a +2 bonus
- +STR item so you can carry more
- +DEX for Reflex+Init
- Save up for something bigger after the next mission

----------


## Toliudar

> Would Reduce Animal (since it lasts hours) be sufficient to let him be cargo?


I'm an idiot.  Reduce Animal probably doesn't work, but Animal Shapes does.  Thanks, Aracor!

Any objections to having a roc flapping overhead as we travel?

----------


## MikelaC1

The thick amazon jungle would tend to obscure vision of the river from above.

----------


## Cavir

Not exactly discrete. Can't stay aloft 24 hours a day. Maybe some amphibian that can come aboard too?

----------


## Aracor

> I'm an idiot.  Reduce Animal probably doesn't work, but Animal Shapes does.  Thanks, Aracor!
> 
> Any objections to having a roc flapping overhead as we travel?


I mean, if a roc can't flap overhead for hours, you can certainly just change him into a cave triceratops or something. That's only a large creature, so the ship should be able to handle something the size of a horse.

----------


## Toliudar

> Not exactly discrete. Can't stay aloft 24 hours a day. Maybe some amphibian that can come aboard too?


My assumption is that the riverboat will be stopping at night because navigation becomes problematic. Otherwise, any form of self-propulsion becomes problematic.

Perhaps just a parrot, for now, then.

----------


## MikelaC1

Are we ready to go?

----------


## Aracor

Tessa is ready to go!

----------


## Toliudar

Thundercatselephants are go!

----------


## Aracor

How many crew members are on the ship?

Karl might appreciate it if his crew were also fed with a Hero's Feast every day while we're on board.

----------


## Toliudar

So now that we've met our Charlie Allnut, the real question is: which of us will be Rose Sayer?

----------


## Cavir

> Captain Karl sighs audibly. Some of you should be below deck as we leave, especially Bones there looking at Tinac





> Upon hearing the captain's concerns, Tinac is grateful he is invisible. _See no evil and all that_ He takes his own buck and 'claims' it by placing his Mace on it, which turns visible one he lays it down and lets go.


Guess he turned invisible after boarding.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Guess he turned invisible after boarding.


Or perhaps that spyglass reveals more than river currents.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Aracor

Tessa would prefer to take either an early or late watch. Since she's an arcane spellcaster, she needs to have a full 8 hours of at least quiet time in order to restore her spells. She is wearing a Ring of Sustenance, so she doesn't actually need to sleep more than two hours.

And she'll gladly donate a charge from her eternal wand of darkvision to anyone else who needs it. That's three hours of darkvision time, which should cover a watch for anyone who (like her by default) has none.

----------


## MikelaC1

The watch shifts were not meant to disrupt casters, but I think Hillock and Atlanta could do a middle shift without disruption

----------


## Toliudar

Otrera can take that middle shift with Hillock. As a divine caster, she is tied to regaining spells in the morning, but doesn't need a prescribed amount of rest before that.

----------


## MikelaC1

Perhaps it would help if the group designated a leader who can say watch1 is A&B, watch2 is C&D, watch3 is E&F.

----------


## Cavir

How about**:
1) Tinac and Sora
2) Otrera, Hillock and Atlanta
3) Tessa and Mulcri

----------


## Toliudar

Works for me!

----------


## Cavir

After the fight we really need to specify our daily routines aboard, specifically hour/lvl buffs. That's a bad on me too. I kept starting a post, getting pulled away, then story moving forward, me working on updating it, getting pulled again, etc.  I'll be updated by tonight.
Init:
Sora: (1d20+12)[*28*]
Atalanta: (1d20+15)[*34*]

----------


## MikelaC1

> After the fight we really need to specify our daily routines aboard, specifically hour/lvl buffs.


Caught you with your pants down, heh, heh, heh. Or in an amazon's case, skirts

----------


## Toliudar

Ngilop, your fantastic IC response immediately reminded me of Caesar and Cleopatra:

RUFIO. Now tell me: if you meet a hungry lion there, you will not punish it for wanting to eat you?

CAESAR. No.

RUFIO. Nor revenge upon it the blood of those it has already eaten.

CAESAR. No.

RUFIO. Nor judge it for its guiltiness.

CAESAR. No.

RUFIO. What, then, will you do to save your life from it?

CAESAR. Kill it, man, without malice, just as it would kill me.

----------


## Aracor

I messed up the confirmation damage, but there's only one threat. Rolling it here.
(2d6+21)[*25*]

I also forgot the 21 damage added to every attack.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Tinac walks over as the centipedes sink into the waters below the boat and says a short prayer We could have just given them some cheese. Animals have needs as well.


No one pushed them into the river, they are still onboard and weighing down the ship

----------


## Cavir

A Disintegrate will take care of a whole one right? (creature vs dead creature being considered an object)
Are either partly over the side so gravity may pull them the rest of the way off?
Would the ship be fine with just one of them still aboard? This ship is pretty damn big to fit two colossal vermin! 

Atalanta Survival for them being edible: (1d20+23)[*41*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Both can easily be pushed off the side of the ship, and Karl is not willing to continue the voyage with either body on board, not are they going to stink when they rot, they will slow the ship and impair movement around them for shipboard duties.

----------


## Cavir

> Both can easily be pushed off the side of the ship


Oh, I thought at their size the weight was going to be an issue since our shape-changers are incommunicado and otherwise busy at the moment. Telekinesis does 375lbs max so I thought that wasn't going to help. The meal idea was just for some strips then dump the rest of the body but no big deal, definitely not keeping the rotting carcass around attracting more unwanted guests.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Oh, I thought at their size the weight was going to be an issue since our shape-changers are incommunicado and otherwise busy at the moment. Telekinesis does 375lbs max so I thought that wasn't going to help. The meal idea was just for some strips then dump the rest of the body but no big deal, definitely not keeping the rotting carcass around attracting more unwanted guests.


If the shape changers would come up to push the thing over, the need to right the ship would be gone. Even if they don't, theres a difference between lifting and moving a body and just shoving it off the edge.

----------


## Toliudar

We're good, right?  The big bugs got de-boated?

----------


## MikelaC1

Yep, everything's good, next post will probably come tomorrow morning unless someone else makes an action.

----------


## Debatra

Before I do actions, the "vaguely human" part is making me want to try some Knowledge rolls first.

(1d20)[*15*] - I'm not sure which it might be (Still a Vermin and therefore Nature? Maybe Arcana for a Magical Beast? Something else?), I'll just post my sheet link again and let you decide.

And while I'm here, Initiative: (1d20+19)[*24*]

----------


## MikelaC1

> [roll0] - I'm not sure which it might be (Still a Vermin and therefore Nature? Maybe Arcana for a Magical Beast? Something else?), I'll just post my sheet link again and let you decide.


You know of nothing in nature that corresponds to this, it is likely an arcane creation of some kind but not any arcane variant you know of

----------


## Cavir

Forgot initiative. 
Sora (1d20+12)[*32*]
Atlanta (1d20+15)[*21*]

----------


## Aracor

Are we actually getting a Hero's Feast every day? If so, we'd be immune to poison.

If not, then Tessa will cast a Ruin Delver's Fortune spell, which renders her immune to poison for (1d4)[*1*] rounds, rendering the save unnecessary.

It's important to know one way or the other because I need to know whether or not I have a swift action for next round.

----------


## MikelaC1

It was mentioned as an idea but no one ever said I cast it so no, its not in effect

----------


## Debatra

I'm going to assume that's not a name I'm familiar with, but I'll roll for it anyway just in case.

Could be Arcana, could be History, could be Planes, could be something else.

(1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Cavir

Ditto for Sora
(1d20)[*12*]

Standard Daily Morning Casting:
Retributive Spell  - Split ray Disintegrate (SL9)
Moment of Prescience 
Protection from Arrows (x2): Myself and the captain 
Greater Mage Armor:the captain
Mage Armor (x2): the crew

If the day was relatively safe (aka few spells used during the day), all above spells except Retributive Spell will be cast again in the early evening to cover the rest of the night. Casting these spells now after the spider fight.

----------


## MikelaC1

Both have heard the vaguest of rumors about a "Zikram" who was accused of creating abominations of creatures by using human subjects, but it was believed he was killed before being brought to trial. A body had been found that was supposedly him, but seeing as DNA testing doesnt exist, it could only be assumed.

----------


## Debatra

> ...edit. Wow, apparently that word isn't allowed even in non-genatalia context.


The filter can't exactly read context, though I'm admittedly a bit surprised that's even on the list given how many completely innocent uses it has compared to dirty.

----------


## Aracor

> The filter can't exactly read context, though I'm admittedly a bit surprised that's even on the list given how many completely innocent uses it has compared to dirty.


That was my thought. It can definitely be a descriptive word, which is how I was using it.

----------


## MikelaC1

Let me stress once again, this is a rainforest jungle. If someone changes into an avian form and flies above it, especially at the height that a roc would fly, they are going to have a very hard time following a trail on the ground. Not impossible but very, very hard. On the ground, the track is as clear as day.

----------


## Cavir

And that's what we get with Sora not being a ranger :) She's used to having scouts doing the scouting work and reporting back. In our case other party members can correct her. An occasional aerial look would still be a good thing.

----------


## Toliudar

> Let me stress once again, this is a rainforest jungle. If someone changes into an avian form and flies above it, especially at the height that a roc would fly, they are going to have a very hard time following a trail on the ground. Not impossible but very, very hard. On the ground, the track is as clear as day.


Thanks for this, Mikela! 

I had assumed that colossal creatures pushing through a jungle would would have left a path of displaced and moved trees.  But if the trees are far enough apart under the canopy for colossal spiders (normally taking up a 25' space) to pass through without damaging the trees, could the same be said for gargantuan rocs?  How about huge?

----------


## Cavir

Hillock could be himself for a change :)

----------


## Toliudar

Indeed.  Funnily, I had assumed that his natural form was never going to be ideal for anything, but for carrying a group through a jungle, an elephant with a howdah and a 60' move rate isn't the worst option.

----------


## MikelaC1

An elephant will plow through the jungle with ease as the trees are not the thick California Redwood or Canadian Pines kinds, more like spindly and leafy ones.

----------


## Cavir

I don't think it was clarified- if Greater Anticipate Teleport is cast on me, does it affect my teleport spells too?

----------


## Aracor

> I don't think it was clarified- if Greater Anticipate Teleport is cast on me, does it affect my teleport spells too?


My understanding is that if whoever is actually teleporting has the power up, then they don't get delayed because it's an emanation that extends from that person. So when they don't exist, neither does the aura. Anyone else who teleports gets stuck for the full three rounds.

----------


## Debatra

> In the interests of moving forward, the night passes uneventfully


Yeah, let's just assume everyone else gets back to Mulcri by nightfall so we can get moving.

I guess at this point it would be first-come-first-serve. Eleven tattoos means everyone gets two, except one person who can have three. (Unless of course anyone wants less than two.) This is counting both Mulcri having long-lasting tattoos from the previous night and the fact that Tessa casts her own.

Counting durations with nine hours expended by the time we pick up. Eight for rest and one more to prepare that day's spells.

Extended Mind Blank (39 hours remaining) - Mulcri and HillockNon-Extended Mind Blank (15 hours remaining) - Atalanta, Otrera, Tessa, TinacMorning Mind Blank (24 hours remaining) - SoraExtended Superior Resistance (39 hours remaining) - Mulcri, Atalanta, Tessa, Tinac72-Hour Tattoos cast the previous night (39 hours remaining) - Mulcri (+1 CL, +2 Str, +2 Wis)72-hour Tattoos (63 hours remaining) - Sora (+2 comp to atk, ), Atalanta (+2 comp to atk, +1 luck bonus to Atk), 2/5 TBD48-Hour Tattoos (39 hours remaining) - Otrera (+2 comp to atk, +1 luck to atk), Hillock (+2 comp to atk, +1 luck to atk, +2 Int), 1/6 TBDExtended Deeper Darkvision (27 hours remaining) - Everyone except Mulcri, who has a self-only spell that does that and then some.Double-Extended Greater Mage Armor (45 hours remaining) - Mulcri, Atalanta, Otrera, HillockExtended Endure Elements (39 hours remaining) - Everyone. *Note:* You may have an Allied Footsteps instead, though remember it will only lead you to Mulcri, not just anyone in the group. Also, it can't account for obstacles, like a winding cave tunnel. It's as the crow flies.
Extended Nondetection (27 hours remaining) - Mulcri, plus anyone else who is willing to give up one of the above for it, except Endure Elements/Allied Footsteps or a Tattoo. (Well, two of the 72-hour tattoos can be swapped out for this, but the other nine are either cast from Illusion-locked spell slots or from too low-level ones.) I could also do a few morning Nondetections.(Extended?) Energy Immunity (39/15 hours remaining) - Anyone willing to give up Mind Blank can have an Extended one. Anyone willing to trade in Superior Resistance can have a non-Extended one. One of the non-locked 72-hour tattoos is also high enough level to trade in for a non-Extended one.


*Toliudar*, may I ask why you also want the Int bonus for Otrera and not just Hillock? Because unless you have some special version of it, I was under the impression you could only Share Spells that you yourself cast. And do you have a caster level bonus?

----------


## Cavir

*Sora's* perspective

From Mulcri:
Morning Mind Blank (24 hours remaining)
Tattoos (63 hours remaining) (+2 comp to atk)
Extended Deeper Darkvision (27 hours remaining)
Allied Footsteps

From Tessa?:
Greater Anticipated Teleport

Night of spiders casting by Sora, lasting well into the next day or beyond:
Extended Greater Mage Armor (SL3) Captain 38 hours (night of spiders)
Extended Mage Armor (SL1) Crew 38 hours (night of spiders)
Extended Mage Armor (SL1) Crew 38 hours (night of spiders)
(using Extend Rod on the above)
Greater Prying Eyes (SL8) 19 hours. Two rings at 200 and 300 feet around me.

Morning after spiders casting by Sora:
Retributive Spell  - Split ray Disintegrate (SL9) 24 hours
Protection from Arrows (SL2) 19 hours
Protection from Arrows (SL2) Captain 19 hours
Moment of Prescience (SL8) 19 hours
Chained Keen Edge *for everyone* (SL6) 190 minutes
Chained, Greater Magic Weapon +4 (SL6) 19 hours. *for everyone*. I was wrong in IC, I can't Extend it.

----------


## Cavir

*Atalanta's perspective*. Time as of morning after 1st spider fight

Non-Extended Mind Blank (15 hours remaining)
Extended Superior Resistance (39 hours remaining)
72-hour Tattoos (63 hours remaining) (+2 comp to atk, +1 luck bonus to Atk)
Extended Deeper Darkvision (27 hours remaining)
Double-Extended Greater Mage Armor (45 hours remaining)
Atalanta will take Allied Footsteps instead of Extended Endure Elements
Keen Edge (Sora)
Greater Magic Weapon +4 (Sora)

EDIT: Heroe's Feast?

----------


## Toliudar

> *Toliudar*, may I ask why you also want the Int bonus for Otrera and not just Hillock? Because unless you have some special version of it, I was under the impression you could only Share Spells that you yourself cast. And do you have a caster level bonus?


The Int bonus for Otrera is decidedly tertiary, not all that important.  It was essentially for a skill boost for her. No big loss.

I've been doing a Bead of Karma boost for her own evening boosts.Out of respect for Mikela's restriction, I'm okay with not getting a CL boost from a tattoo.

Again, this is very kind of you!

----------


## MikelaC1

If there was an Energy Immunity cast on someone(s), I need to know who and which energy....and yes, I have already made Zikram's spell list so it wont be looked upon as me fixing things.

----------


## Debatra

Replacing the Endure Elements on Sora with Allied Footsteps, and deciding the last three tattoos to be a +2 comp to Atk and a +2 to Str for Tessa, and a +2 to Dex for Tinac. (Unless they speak up about preferring something else by the time we get going.)

----------


## Aracor

Tessa will accept a +2 attack bonus tattoo. She'll still use her own wand for +1 luck bonus to attacks and +2 to strength. That way the most valuable one is the highest caster level.

Tessa's Perspective:

From Mulcri:
Mind Blank
Superior Resistance
Extended Deeper Darkvision
Nondetection

On herself in the morning:
Wings of Swift Flying (CL 19), 19 hours
Greater Enlarge Person (CL 19), 19 hours
Greater Magic Weapon (CL 19), 19 hours
Greater Mage Armor (CL 19), 19 hours
Create Magic Tattoo - +1 luck bonus to attack rolls (CL 13), 24 hours
Magic Tattoo (+2 competence bonus to attacks) (CL 13, 24 hours)
Heart of Earth (CL 19), 19 hours
Elemental Body - Air (CL 19, 19 hours)
Retributive Fleshshiver (CL 19, 24 hours)
Energy Absorption (CL 19, 19 hours)

On Sora:
Greater Anticipate Teleport - 95 foot radius, (CL 19), 24 hours


Are we getting a Hero's Feast in the morning?

----------


## Toliudar

So there didn't seem to be any interest in either giving everyone bird forms (reversable with a full round action) or having folks ride Roc Air, is that correct?  These are reversable decisions, but choices that I would ideally make the night before.

Otrera buffs:

Previous night:
from Mulcri:
Greater Mage Armour
Create Magic Tattoo (+1 Luck to attacks)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 Competence to attacks)
Deeper Darkvision (90')
Energy Immunity: XXXXX
Superior Resistance (+6 to saves)
Allied Footsteps (knows distance and direction to Mulcri)

From Tessa:
Greater Magic Weapon on her glaive

Cast on herself, using Bead of Karma to raise her CL:
Endure Elements, extended
Heart of Fire (fire resistance 10, land movement +10')
Heart of Earth (+30 HP, bonuses vs bull rush, overrun, grapple)
Heart of Water, extended (breathe water, swim speed)
Heart of Air (+10' fly speed), Immune to criticals with all 4 heart spells
Magic Fang, Greater, extended (+1 to all natural attacks)
Wildshape into form of a Large Air Elemental

Hillock Buffs:
From Mulcri:
Create Magic Tattoo (+1 Luck to attacks)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 Competence to attacks)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 enhancement to intelligence)
Deeper Darkvision (90')
Energy Immunity: XXXXX
Superior Resistance (+6 to saves)
Allied Footsteps (knows distance and direction to Mulcri)

From Tessa:
Greater Magic Weapon on his cloud giant morningstar

From Otrera:
Endure elements 
Heart of Fire (fire resistance 20, land movement +10')
Heart of Earth (+15 HP, bonuses vs bull rush, overrun, grapple)
Heart of Water (breathe water, swim speed)
Heart of Air (+10' fly speed), Immune to criticals with all 4 heart spells
Magic Fang, Greater (+1 to all natural attacks)
Animal Shapes - into form of Legendary Eagle

----------


## Cavir

> Replacing the Endure Elements on Sora with Allied Footsteps


Noted




> So there didn't seem to be any interest in either giving everyone bird forms (reversible with a full round action) or having folks ride Roc Air, is that correct? These are reversible decisions, but choices that I would ideally make the night before.


Let's pass on those this time around?




> From Tessa: Greater Magic Weapon on his cloud giant morningstar


Sora did a chained GMW for everyone. Saves Tessa a spell unless she can somehow do +5?

----------


## Aracor

> Sora did a chained GMW for everyone. Saves Tessa a spell unless she can somehow do +5?


She can't due to the limitation of one caster level boost.

----------


## Debatra

> Tessa will accept a +2 attack bonus tattoo. She'll still use her own wand for +1 luck bonus to attacks and +2 to strength. That way the most valuable one is the highest caster level.


Oh, right. Tessa had the eternal wand of it. Nevermind then, take... I guess Nondetection and... Let's go with Fire Immunity.

----------


## MikelaC1

So if we could have a final summary of who got which buffs and how you are proceeding (Air Roc, Air Eagle or footpadding it), we can move forward, Atalanta has the path clearly and its likely leading to one of the glades(?)

----------


## Aracor

Tessa is in her usual large air elemental form. Her regular fly speed in that form is 70 ft (perfect). She can't quite stay caught up with a legendary eagle, but she's not slow.

----------


## Debatra

If we go with the birds option, Mulcri will also cast Veil to disguise us as something native to the area instead of the desert. Otherwise she'll cast Mass Invisibility. And I'd like to know which plan we go with before prepping spells.

Are we doing Telepathic Bond this time? Would be especially helpful if we're birds. If we go with the birds, the seventh-level slot that would have been Mass Invis will instead be Extended True Seeing. And the sixth-level slot that would normally be TS will instead be Extended Telepathic Bond. (unless someone else wants to cast that one?)

Knowledge (Nature) for what sorts of birds would be appropriate for the disguise: (1d20+16)[*34*]

Also, the clock will start on those morning buffs _after_ the Heroes' Feat if we do that. Also also, she'll have some shorter-duration spells to cast once we think we've found it.

*NOTE:* All cast by Mulcri at CL18, except where noted.

Permanent
Arcane Sight
See Invisibility
Tongues

3 Days/Level (54 days) - probably around 48-50 days remaining
Shadow Contingency (Break Enchantment if I am affected by anything it can remove.)

45 hours remaining
Mage Armor, Greater
Misdirection (small stone in my pocket)

39 hours remaining
Create Magic Tattoo (+1 CL - CAST FIRST, at CL17)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 Str)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 Wis)
Detect Scrying
Endure Elements
Mind Blank
Resistance, Superior

27 hours remaining
Dragonsight (See "Other Notes" under perception)
Nondetection (One on me, one on my Spellbook.)
Overland Flight
Wings of Swift Flying

19 hours remaining
Greater Magic Weapon - Cast by Sora at CL19

18 hours - Cast in morning
Unicorn Heart (+4 to Str, Dex, and Con-based checks, can discharge for 360' teleport)

12 hours (D)
Veil on the party to appear as a local species of parrot.

6 hours
Stoneskin

190 minutes
Keen Edge - Cast by Sora at CL19

18 Minutes
Quickened Shield that she cast at the beginning of that first combat.

----------


## MikelaC1

The Amazon jungle is famous for all sorts of exotic parrots and macaws.

----------


## Toliudar

Well, everyone can choose individually to have chosen to be included in last night's casting of Animal Shapes, and there's no particular need to take the same shape as anyone else.  So...go ahead and pick the animal form you want, subject to a max of 18 hit dice (no apatosauri, please, but I guess you could be a t-rex if you want), and Mulcri will make you look like a parrot.

Hillock will happily be made to look like a parrot if the option is open.

----------


## MikelaC1

Maybe it would be best if everyone just posted a stat block to list effects (Mikela shamelessly steals Toli's idea from EE) and I can work with that. 
Parrot is definitely open, there some really fancy parrots and macaws in the world and no one would think twice about one flying by.

----------


## Debatra

Okay, I somehow missed that the Animal Shapes spell was going to be cast the night before. Mulcri will have to be excluded then, as she won't be able to cast her morning spells as a bird.

That said, I can Veil us to look like birds even if none of us take the Animal Shapes.

Mulcri also has 70' flight without being a bird, so she and Tessa can at least keep up if the birds don't go for their full 100' speed.




> Maybe it would be best if everyone just posted a stat block to list effects (Mikela shamelessly steals Toli's idea from EE) and I can work with that.


My sheet already includes everything, as per usual.

----------


## MikelaC1

I need a full listing of who buffs whom with what, including specifics on which energy is being protected/immune and then a final decision on what form you will use to travel, bearing in mind that following the trail as a Roc will be very difficult but very easy on the ground. The spiders did a bang up job of tearing up the underbrush but not so much knocking down trees.

----------


## Toliudar

*Otrera Buffing Otrera (CL 22, cast last night):*
Endure Elements
Heart of Fire (fire resistance 10, land movement +10')
Heart of Earth (+30 HP, bonuses vs bull rush, overrun, grapple)
Heart of Water (breathe water, swim speed)
Heart of Air (+10' fly speed), Immune to criticals with all 4 heart spells
Magic Fang, Greater (+1 to all natural attacks)
Wildshape into Large Air Elemental

*Mulcri Buffing Otrera:*
Create Magic Tattoo (+1 Luck to attacks)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 Competence to attacks)
Deeper Darkvision (90')
Energy Immunity: (ideally acid)
Superior Resistance (+6 to saves)

*Sora(?) Buffing Otrera:*
Greater Magic Weapon on her glaive

*Otrera Buffing Hillock*
Endure elements 
Heart of Fire (fire resistance 20, land movement +10')
Heart of Earth (+15 HP, bonuses vs bull rush, overrun, grapple)
Heart of Water (breathe water, swim speed)
Heart of Air (+10' fly speed), Immune to criticals with all 4 heart spells
Magic Fang, Greater (+1 to all natural attacks)
Mind Blank
Animal Shapes: into form of Legendary Eagle (small, fast flier with a bonus to spot)

*Mulcri buffing Hillock:*
Greater Mage Armour
Create Magic Tattoo (+1 Luck to attacks)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 Competence to attacks)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 enhancement to intelligence)
Deeper Darkvision (90')
Energy Immunity: (acid)
Superior Resistance (+6 to saves)
Allied Footsteps (knows distance and direction to Mulcri)

*Otrera Buffing others:*
Otrera has a couple of 3-hour duration castings of Barkskin (+5 Natural Armour bonus), which she'll cast on anyone on request
Otrera's casting of Animal Shapes covers lvl targets, so she's happy to cast on anyone who wanted it.  Just specify the animal shape you wanted.

*Note:*
Unless specifically noted, Otrera will be trying to avoid being within 30' of Sora in combat. Tactical teleportation is sometimes a tactic, and she doesn't want to be stuck in limbo for 3 rounds.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora Buffing Sora*
Retributive Spell  - Split ray Disintegrate
Protection from Arrows
Moment of Prescience
Keen Edge
Greater Magic Weapon +4
Greater Prying Eyes - Two rings at 200 and 300 feet around me.

*Sora Buffing Captain*
Protection from Arrows
Extended Greater Mage Armor

*Sora Buffing Crew*
Mage Armor

*Sora Buffing Everyone (including Cpt/crew)*
Chained Keen Edge
Chained, Greater Magic Weapon +4

*Mulcri Buffing Sora*
Morning Mind Blank (24 hours remaining)
Tattoos (63 hours remaining) (+2 comp to atk)
Extended Deeper Darkvision 
Allied Footsteps

*Tessa Buffing Sora*
Greater Anticipated Teleport

*Notes:*
Not taking Animal Shapes
Have a Ring of Greater Counterspell (MiC p124), charged with Greater Dispel, plus the ring's 1/day counterspell ability.
Will be casting Absorption once the danger seems close.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora Buffing Atalanta*
Chained Keen Edge
Chained, Greater Magic Weapon +4

*Mulcri Buffing Atalanta*
Mind Blank
Superior Resistance
Tattoo: +2 comp to Atk
Tattoo: +1 luck bonus to Atk
Deeper Darkvision
Greater Mage Armor
Endure Elements

*Note* 
Not taking Animal Shapes

----------


## Aracor

*Sora buffing Tessa*
Chained Keen Edge
Chained Greater Magic Weapon (+4)

*Mulcri buffing Tessa*
Mind Blank
Superior Resistance
Nondetection
Deeper Darkvision
Energy Immunity: Fire
Allied Footsteps

*Otrera buffing Tessa*
Barkskin (+5 natural armor bonus to AC)

*Tessa buffing herself*
Wings of Swift Flying (CL 19), 19 hours
Greater Enlarge Person (CL 19), 19 hours
Greater Magic Weapon (CL 19), 19 hours
Greater Mage Armor (CL 19), 19 hours
Create Magic Tattoo - +1 luck bonus to attack rolls (CL 13), 24 hours
Magic Tattoo (+2 competence bonus to attacks) (CL 13, 24 hours)
Heart of Earth (CL 19), 19 hours
Elemental Body - Air (CL 19, 19 hours)
Retributive Fleshshiver (CL 19, 24 hours)
Energy Absorption (CL 19, 19 hours)

*Tessa on Sora*
Greater Anticipate Teleport - 95 foot radius, (CL 19), 24 hours


*@Toliudar*: Keep in mind that Greater Anticipate Teleport is a 95 foot radius at current caster level, so staying 30 feet away simply won't help much.

----------


## Aracor

How big are the scorpions in this case?

----------


## Cavir

And are they all side by side?

----------


## MikelaC1

> How big are the scorpions in this case?


About the same scale of enlargement as the spiders or centipedes




> And are they all side by side?


2 to each side but about 30 feet ahead of you, without the warning you would have been caught in a pincer trap

----------


## MikelaC1

I forgot, whose background story included being trained by Tishtina Bindar II, Sora or Mulcri?

----------


## Cavir

Sora's metamagic specialties are aided via Tishtina's aid.

----------


## Debatra

> (Mulcri can retcon in)


Mine were detailed here.

----------


## MikelaC1

Tinac?1234

----------


## MikelaC1

(15d6)[*57*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Tessa
(15d6)[*55*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Sora
(15d6)[*52*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Mulcri
(15d6)[*59*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Otrera
(15d6)[*61*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Hillock
(15d6)[*50*] (lightning, DC30 REF for half) Tinac

scorpion attack
Atalanta
(1d20+37)[*42*] attack & [roll]48+24[/roll] damage (pincer]
(1d20+37)[*52*] attack & [roll]48+24[/roll] damage (pincer]
(1d20+35)[*44*] attack & [roll]48+12[/roll] damage + poison DC35 FORT or (2d8)[*9*] CON (stinger)

Tinac
(1d20+37)[*55*] attack & [roll]48+24[/roll] damage (pincer]
(1d20+37)[*44*] attack & [roll]48+24[/roll] damage (pincer]
(1d20+35)[*52*] attack & [roll]48+12[/roll] damage + poison DC35 FORT or (2d8)[*4*] CON (stinger)

Tessa
(1d20+37)[*52*] attack & [roll]48+24[/roll] damage (pincer]
(1d20+37)[*48*] attack & [roll]48+24[/roll] damage (pincer]
(1d20+35)[*53*] attack & [roll]48+12[/roll] damage + poison DC35 FORT or (2d8)[*7*] CON (stinger)

(1d20+37)[*51*] attack & [roll]48+24[/roll] damage (pincer]
(1d20+37)[*38*] attack & [roll]48+24[/roll] damage (pincer]
(1d20+35)[*46*] attack & [roll]48+12[/roll] damage + poison DC35 FORT or (2d8)[*5*] CON (stinger)

----------


## MikelaC1

damn it
Atalanta
(4d8+24)[*41*] damage (pincer)
(4d8+24)[*40*] damage (pincer)
(4d8+12)[*36*] damage (stinger)

Tinac
(4d8+24)[*49*] damage (pincer)
(4d8+24)[*40*] damage (pincer)
(4d8+12)[*28*] damage (stinger)


Tessa
(4d8+24)[*45*] damage (pincer)
(4d8+24)[*41*] damage (pincer)
(4d8+12)[*26*] damage (stinger)

(4d8+24)[*40*] damage (pincer)
(4d8+24)[*40*] damage (pincer)
(4d8+12)[*27*] damage (stinger)

----------


## MikelaC1

Before you ask, Zikram was well out of range of all your detection or anti-teleport spells (over 300 ft), he chose this ambush spot well. He likely has teleported away now, hoping that he would just soften you up for his scorpions, and if not, well, you still have to come to him.

----------


## Toliudar

> Before you ask, Zikram was well out of range of all your detection or anti-teleport spells (over 300 ft), he chose this ambush spot well. He likely has teleported away now, hoping that he would just soften you up for his scorpions, and if not, well, you still have to come to him.


Well, Otrera would have no IC knowledge of any of that, so is going to behave accordingly.

----------


## Debatra

Dragonsight quadruples Mulcri's range of vision and See Invisibility has no range limit. It's entirely reasonable that her poor Spot modifier meant she didn't notice him until after he struck, but can she at least get a look at him before he leaves?

(Rolling my save while I'm here. (1d20+17)[*30*])
(Still not a fan of not being able to change actions when stuff like this happens. Mulcri is absolutely able to travel that kind of distance and at least try to Dimensional Anchor him in that time if she'd been allowed.)

(*EDIT:* To be a little clearer; that was meant less as a "this is bad and should be changed" complaint, and more as a "that was somewhat annoying, but oh well" complaint.)

----------


## Aracor

Roll for Tessa's reflex save (with evasion): (1d20+25)[*42*]


*@Toliudar* - Not a huge deal, but Belt of Battle is also a swift action, so you can't both use that and resize your glaive.


*@Mikela* - Did you roll for Tessa's miss chance on the one that actually hit her? I'm presuming that the effect doesn't work on her figments.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Dragonsight quadruples Mulcri's range of vision and See Invisibility has no range limit. It's entirely reasonable that her poor Spot modifier meant she didn't notice him until after he struck, but can she at least get a look at him before he leaves?
> 
> (Rolling my save while I'm here. [roll0])
> (Still not a fan of not being able to change actions when stuff like this happens. Mulcri is absolutely able to travel that kind of distance and at least try to Dimensional Anchor him in that time if she'd been allowed.)
> 
> (*EDIT:* To be a little clearer; that was meant less as a "this is bad and should be changed" complaint, and more as a "that was somewhat annoying, but oh well" complaint.)


Your attention was basically focused on the monstrous scorpions that were threatening you, and he had teleported before the bolt even struck, _quickened teleport_ You might get the briefest glance of a slob of a human, barely 5 feet tall and a guess of weight at over 300 pounds. Greasy hair, unkept robes

----------


## Debatra

Fair enough.

----------


## Cavir

Divided Lightning. 9th or 10th level? Something Sora could learn or has been working on?

Using Moment of Prescience to boost the save (1d20+33)[*47*]
Assuming I can't use my Third Eye Dampening or Ring of Greater Counterspells since I was still flatfooted.

Atalanta save: (1d20+29)[*31*]
Atalanta has a Cloak of Minor Displacement (1-20 is a miss)
(1d100)[*95*]
(1d100)[*97*]
(1d100)[*81*]

EDIT: Oh yeah, can we have someone NPC Tinac for now?
EDIT2: I noticed Atalanta didn't get hit by lightning or was that just a missed roll?
EDIT3: Tinac has a Cloak of Minor Displacement too.

----------


## MikelaC1

Its a 9th level spell, Sora could work on it but only under the supervision of Tishtina II who is the sole authorized teacher of the spell. 
Yes, Atalanta was hit by (15d6)[*54*] lightning bolt, which she did save for half on.
miss chance for the pincer strike on Tessa (1d2)[*2*] 1=hit

On the subject of Tinac, I am going to involve my SO Debbie to play a cleric-y type PC and if Tinac ever rejoins us, she will then depart.

----------


## ngilop

Sorry for the absence.. did not realize that the days prior or the week following Easter would be a crazy as they were. here is Tinac's 'always on' buffs

Every other day Tinac casts Extended Energy Immunity on himself 3 times as well as Extended Superior Resistance.

Everyday He casts Hero's Feast, magic weapon, and magic vestment. (unless one of the others in the group wishes to cast either spell)

That means everyday has 5-6th level spells, a 3rd level spell, and a 5th level spell used. which 1 6th level and the 5th level slot are regained by his pearls of power

He also has a ring of invisibility and his minor cloak of displacement. which renders him invisible (as long as he does not attack) and gives him a further 20% miss chance against attacks.

----------


## MikelaC1

You need to specify which energy you are casting for...since you had not specified, Im not going to allow you to pick electricity for today. 

displacement miss chance
(1d2)[*1*] 1=hit you (pincer)
(1d2)[*1*] 1=hit you (pincer)
(1d2)[*2*] 1=hit you (tail)

Both pincers nailed you, but the tail and poison did not

----------


## Aracor

He's using 3 spell slots (extended) per day, so that means he's actually immune to all five energy types.
Day 1 he casts (for example) Fire, Acid, and Cold.
Day 2 he casts Electricity, Sonic, and then Superior Resistance.

The duration of all of these spells is 48 hours, so they're all constantly until/unless they get dispelled.

----------


## MikelaC1

Even though he is going to be pulled to safety, I still need a save from the poison from Atalanta. 
You have basically pulled the whole party to safety, but please keep track of the number of spells used to eliminate the scorpions for bookkeeping purposes. Tessa's first strike killed her first scorpion and she did quite a bit of damage to #2, along with the orb of acid. Atalanta finished off the scorpion she was firing at in round one (if she survived all the attacks and the poison, remember that CON damage will cost HP) and the scorpion that had been battering Tinac is pretty much untouched. The scorpions were also slowed by Mulcri. Movement of 240 for Otrara and Hillock does not even get close to where Zikram fired from, although Otrara doesnt know it, the range on a divided lightning bolt is equal to chain lightning, i.e. 400ft + 40ft/level. I overpowered the miss chances on Tinac's scorpion hits, but will let it pass for now.

----------


## Cavir

> I still need a save from the poison from Atalanta.


Fort (1d20+29)[*37*]
How much CON damage (either way)?



> I overpowered the miss chances on Tinac's scorpion hits


If Tinac was invisible then 50% may be right.

----------


## MikelaC1

It would have been 9 CON, but she passed so no issue. 
ROUND THREE starts now.

----------


## Aracor

I just want to make sure that I'm understanding. We started the fight against the scorpions, basically got fully engaged, then at the beginning of round two we all ate casting of split lightning bolt while the scorpions starting ripping into us.

Did the lightning bolts also hit any of the scorpions? Or was this more of a targeted spell than a standard lightning bolt?

Then, by the end of round 2, Sora cast Tactical Teleportation to pull everyone willing outside of melee engagement range with them. Since she is the one with the Anticipate Teleport aura on her, that means we all transport instantly. Tessa is willing to go, it makes tactical sense to disengage and let Atalanta turn them into pincushions until they're flattened since they likely can't reach us up here.

----------


## MikelaC1

Not quite. You all ate the divided lightning bolt just before the fight started with the scorpions (so right at the start of round one) and then in the middle of round two, Sora disengaged you. You personally got your second round of hacks in which dropped your first scorpion and did much damage to scorpion #2, which also got hit by an orb of acid. Atalanta pincushioned her first scorpion and Mulcri slowed them all. Your choice as to what to do now, but if you hack, they can retaliate. If you range fire, they cant. The bolt did not hit a scorpion, it started the process of division just as it entered the battle zone and one fork hit each of you. None of you, except Sora, have ever seen anything like it, its an invention of Glendira Philisar and she saw Tishtina II cast it once.

----------


## Cavir

Atalanta finally got some natural crit threats (19+ with Keen)

Confirmations:
Rapid: (1d20+35)[*53*] 
Damage: (6d6+66)[*85*] 

Attack1: (1d20+35)[*36*] 
Damage: (6d6+66)[*83*]

----------


## Aracor

I'm not comfortable with a 30% margin of error. I think we should keep following the trail the old-fashioned way until we get closer.

----------


## MikelaC1

Please note that I am not saying there is 30% error chance of making the teleport safely, Im saying 30% on picking the right one, which would then require a second teleport if you picked A and he was in B. But you can follow the trail easily enough as well.

----------


## Aracor

Yep, I understand that. I don't want us to teleport to the wrong one because he may have prepared or trapped the others. Presumably as we get closer we'll be able to reduce that margin of error before we actually arrive.

----------


## MikelaC1

Can I move the group to the grove on the ground?

----------


## Cavir

I'm ok with that. I was waiting on Otrera to give her findings. If we then agreed to teleport (which Sora would be for), then it'd be buffing time then teleport. If by ground would stop and buff a little before the grove like we did with the mine. For buff durations, is by ground going to be hours? If so teleport will be preferred to save on current buffs, even if it is only most of the way to the grove.

Buffs:
Moment of Prescience
Absorption
See Invisibility
Robes: regain two 9th level slots
Shield
Mass Resist Energy (Cold)
Mass Resist Energy (Acid)
Telepathic Bond
Blood Claw Choker: Regain 5th level slot (assuming Telepathic Bond is cast because I don't think any of us cast that up to this point)

Later, just before attacking if given the chance:
Fire Shield, Mass

----------


## Debatra

Yeah, if we're going to start unloading the shorter-term buffs, Mulcri will add a bit to that as well.

180 minutes
Mass Resist Sonic on all (Well, we have the other four covered and she had one prepared.)
True Seeing on self
Greater Arcane Sight on self

36 minutes
Extended Shield on self
Greater Mirror Image on self (forgot to roll, but the minimum result is seven out of the maximum of eight images, and even then the eighth will come six seconds later)

----------


## MikelaC1

Just to make sure I have everything right in terms of energy protection:
Tinac: Energy Immunity to all 5
Otrera: Energy Immunity Acid, Mass Resist30: Sonic, Cold, Acid, Fire, Electric
Hillock: Energy Immunity Acid, Mass Resist30: Sonic, Cold, Acid, Fire, Electric
Tessa: Energy Immunity: Fire, Mass Resist30: Sonic, Cold, Acid, Electric
Mulcri: Mass Resist30: Sonic, Cold, Acid, Fire, Electric
Sora: Mass Resist30: Sonic, Cold, Acid, Fire, Electric
Am I missing any?
EDITED FROM MULCRI

----------


## Debatra

Mass Resist Fire and Electric were cast as well.

And of course remember that the Sonic resistance will last ten minutes less than the others. Not sure that will really come up anyway.

----------


## Debatra

Five hours. Well, there go most of the buffs. Oh well.

Also, could we not immediately approach it once we see it, or do we not see it until it can also see us?

----------


## Aracor

Tessa has Energy Absorption up, which is 10 resistance from all elements, and she can spend an immediate action to absorb a single attack and convert it into healing.

Also question: I'm very confused about how close the different clearings are that we were approaching. We weren't at least close to certain about which clearing we were approaching before we were on top of it and 80 feet away from the giant spider?

I thought in general the plan was to teleport in once we had a better idea of which clearing Zikram was in, and we were going to pre-buff a bit before walking in headlong.

----------


## MikelaC1

Im accepting that the buffs have been done, and even if you teleport, the spider is still there.

----------


## Aracor

Okay. Tessa would do a couple of additional ones then. And everyone else should probably figure out the same before we proceed with the spider fight.
Shield (extended)
Ray Deflection (extended)
Resist Energy: Sonic (extended)

And she'd ask for another Barkskin spell if Otrera has another available.

She'll also gladly cast a Draconic Polymorph on anyone who'd like one before we go in. Her caster level is 20, so the only limitation would be hit dice of the target.
http://dnd.arkalseif.info/spells/dra...033/index.html

----------


## MikelaC1

After checking, Energy Absorption does not work on force energy

----------


## Aracor

> After checking, Energy Absorption does not work on force energy


That's correct. The five primary energy types, not force. Sorry if it seemed like I was implying that Tessa would resist the force damage. I agree that's not a thing.

I'll roll her reflex save once I actually post her actions in that thread, but I think it makes sense to hold off on my actions to avoid giving anything away until everyone's buffs are settled in OOC. I'll admit I'm trying to decide whether to spend more 2nd level slots on resist energy spells, but I want to see what others are doing.

----------


## Debatra

Wait, so do we or do we not still have those 10 minute/level spells going then? Now I'm just confused.

----------


## Aracor

> Wait, so do we or do we not still have those 10 minute/level spells going then? Now I'm just confused.


We do not have the minutes per level spells that were cast before.

However, Mikela is allowing us to cast new short-term buffs before the spider fight if we still have slots and desire to.

----------


## Cavir

I had a few days where I didn't have much time for posting so it is what it is. I would have teleported us before those shorter spells expired. Oh well. Doing this OOC post then have to go out, will update my spell slots used on my char sheet and post IC when I get back, which will include a call for getting up out of its reach (she is a warmage...).

Expired since I specifically cast them at the end of the scorpions: 
Mass Resist Energy (Lightning)
Quickened Mass Resist Energy (Fire)
Absorption
Chained Keen

Approaching the spider (restating earlier list with extra since the above expired):

Absorption (SL9)
See Invisibility (SL2)
Robes: regain two 9th level slots  (result: 1 9th slot used, 1 robe recovery left)
Mass Resist Energy (Lightning) (SL4)
Mass Resist Energy (Fire) (SL4)
Mass Resist Energy (Cold) (SL4)
Mass Resist Energy (Acid) (SL4)
Chained Keen (SL6)
Telepathic Bond (SL5)
Blood Claw Choker: Regain 5th level slot (assuming Telepathic Bond is cast because I don't think any of us cast that up to this point)
Shield (SL1)

Spider Stomp REF, DC25  (1d20+14)[*30*]
Init: (1d20+12)[*30*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Mulcri, I need a second REF save from you. Note that this is not magic targeting you, but the save is as if REF.

----------


## ngilop

Tinac is down to 198 HP and the following spell slots
0- 6 +1
1- 8  +1
2- 7  +1
3- 7 +1
4- 8 +1
5- 7 +1
6- 2 +1
7- 6 +1
8- 5 +0
9- 4 +1

I am going to be camping for the next 4 or 5 days. So feel free to have him act accordingly to how you believe he would. 

NOTE: He would most certainly top everybody off after every fight, with a mass cure light wounds at the minimum. Combined with the houserule I received as my 2nd homebrew allowed, repeated below for ease of reference. House Rules: Mass Cure X Wounds can target same creature more than once, after first being targeted each costs a cumulative 2 *Targets*: Example:  at 11th level have 10 targets total available. Heals his two allies 1 target for being the initial target, 3 for being targeted again and 5 for being targeted a third time, So a total of 9 targets to be the recipient of 3 mass cure light wounds, the other can only be the target of the initial as it would take 3 available *targets* to target him with a 2nd mass cure light wound.

----------


## MikelaC1

> How.... Is all Tinac can mutter at the immensity of the creature in front of them, when the wave of energy washes over them he knows that is more than just a big ol' spider. I have something for you!
>  he says as he summons [roll0] Tyrannosauruses
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
>  Reflex: [roll1]
> Initiative: [roll2]
> Casting Summon Nature's Ally VII to summon 1d3 from summon Natures ally VIII


Dinosaurs do not exist in Daystor. If you randomly rolled at Tyrannosaurus, please re-roll, if you selected the T-Rex yourself, please chose some other creature.

----------


## Aracor

*@ngilop*

Might I recommend Storm Elementals instead? They're from the Monster Manual 3, and they can do a good amount of lightning and sonic damage.

----------


## MikelaC1

> *@ngilop*
> 
> Might I recommend Storm Elementals instead? They're from the Monster Manual 3, and they can do a good amount of lightning and sonic damage.


Monster Manual 3 is also not an approved source.

----------


## Aracor

> Monster Manual 3 is also not an approved source.


Doh! Never mind then.

----------


## ngilop

> Dinosaurs do not exist in Daystor. If you randomly rolled at Tyrannosaurus, please re-roll, if you selected the T-Rex yourself, please chose some other creature.


OK.. change them to Elder Arrowhawks instead.

----------


## Debatra

Requested other Reflex Save: (1d20+17)[*22*]

----------


## Cavir

Did Sora's Greater Dispel have any effect?

Are we taking that Tinac would have healed us as ngilop posted above?

Who wants to NPC Tinac for now?

----------


## MikelaC1

The spiders eyes are no longer glowing, so you think you knocked out the true seeing...if there were any other buffs, you arent sure as there are no visible signs. 
Tinac's healing applies
I will deal with Tinac's absence, its quite possible it wont matter, his Arrowhawks just keep firing each round.

----------


## Debatra

Can I still cast spells without somatic components while in this web? Because I'd like to still cast that Solipsism if possible, and your post didn't make it clear whether I didn't cast or if it was just resisted.

----------


## MikelaC1

I was not aware that the spell did not have a somatic component. As well, normally being subjected to an attack while trying to cast would bring forth a DC check based on the damage caused, but this spell didnt cause any damage so the concentration would be moot against you since you have a +31 in concentration. Theres also some note about the distracting spell's DC as a concentration DC, but that was 25, so again a moot point. Therefore the spell does go off, and there is no save against it (also spider does not possess any SR) so it is fully affected by it. Anyone else can now administer a coup de grace against the beast.

----------


## Cavir

Granted it could have failed, but it looks like Solipism does give a Will negates save. The sunburst did go off right? The large area could have other affects.

Well, we've either really pissed Zikram off now or made him wish he wore his brown pants today.

----------


## Debatra

> Well, we've either really pissed Zikram off now or made him wish he wore his brown pants today.


If he's out of range of our detection spells, we're probably out of range of his. No verbal or somatic components means it's entirely possible that he's just standing there confused as to why his spider just stopped doing anything.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MikelaC1

There should have been a will save (dont know where I was looking where there was a no save entry), and the spell should have gone off in the first block of actions as well, so I really screwed the pooch in this encounter. At least I know the spell does have a save so if you try to drop it on Zikram, hes got a mage's will save plus whatever save bonuses he has, so its a hell of an easier save to make. The sunburst will go off in round two if you still wish to use that, but it cannot be a coup de grace, so it might not be a good idea if battlemistress Tessa is intent on doing her thing.

----------


## Cavir

> The sunburst will go off in round two if you still wish to use that, but it cannot be a coup de grace, so it might not be a good idea if battlemistress Tessa is intent on doing her thing.


Given the option, holding back on the spell.

----------


## Aracor

Yep, Tessa will simply go down there and coup de grace the thing a few times until it dies.

Does that mean she didn't need to use her stupidity charge?

----------


## MikelaC1

You do not have to use the wand

----------


## MikelaC1

> *"Destroying the beast will be my pleasure. Nerva, scout up high for that wizard!"*
> 
> Atalanta jogs through the air down close to the spiders eyes. She aims a powerful strike through one of the creature's central eyes. If nothing else interrupts her she'll add a few more shots to be sure.


This thing has a FORT save through the roof and solipism does not last forever so I need the rolls from you to see what the FORT DC is

----------


## Aracor

Remember that a coup de grace needs to be a melee attack, so unfortunately the automatic critical hit doesn't happen with ranged attacks. That doesn't stop you from filling it with arrows until it dies, but it'll be a bit slower than you're implying with those rolls.

----------


## Debatra

Actually a ranged weapon does work if you're adjacent.

----------


## Aracor

Not Tessa's specialty, but we might as well start rolling a few things. My suspicion is that knowledges may help here.

Spellcraft: (1d20+24)[*44*]
Knowledge(Arcana): (1d20+6)[*13*]
Knowledge(Nature): (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## MikelaC1

This is nothing that Tessa has ever seen.

----------


## Cavir

Thanks for the grid logic puzzles! I haven't done them in so many years. Loved doing them in elementary school. Got the first one. Making myself not look at the others until at least tomorrow night since I have so many other things to do. Itching to do them all!

----------


## Debatra

I have no such restraint, though I won't _post_ the final solution without letting someone else have a shot.

----------


## MikelaC1

As an aside, here is my Daystor World thread where you can put down any ideas about the world building issue I am having, without cluttering up this thread. Basically its an attempt to digitize everything Daystor related, and the problems thereof.

----------


## MikelaC1

one more to go? or are the others not right?

----------


## Debatra

Well, since it's been a few days...

----------


## Cavir

Yes, I can see the google doc.

Demi-plane: How tall is it? Is it bordered by walls and ceiling or is it a nothingness where falling off is bad? I have access to flight, teleportation, spider climbing and controlling gravity so those details can matter.

About how many of the living, bound amazons are there? Do they seem healthy to fight if freed?

Clarification for Horrid Wilting please: "Targets: Living creatures, no two of which can be more than 60 ft. apart" Is it all or only the targets I want in that area? 

Clarification for Warmage's Discriminating Spell



> At 9th level, any spell cast by a warmage from his/her class list that deals damage affects does not treat you as a target. At 14th level, this benefit extends to all of your allies. A warmage may decide to include an ally in the area of the spell if it so desires.


In PM you said:



> This sounds a lot like the Shape Spell metamagic feat. Does it involve a higher casting level for the spell? If it has a +2 metamagic cost, i can live with that.


I suggested:



> As written, it's ignore myself as a target at 9th and all allies at 14th with no MM cost. Maybe +1 for myself and +2 for all allies?


We hadn't continued the conversation. Are we keeping it at +2 for now? My idea of +1/+2? At 20th the capstone is reducing all MM costs. If doing either of those alternates, perhaps an epic feature would be to reduce the Discriminating Spell to +0/+1 then +0/+0?

----------


## MikelaC1

In terms of walls, all you can see at the moment are trees ringing the glade, you cannot see through them from where you are to tell what lies beyond them. The "ceiling" appears to be a greyish dome, or perhaps that is cloud cover, you cannot be sure since you have just arrived. 
The living bound amazons look like they are completely healthy. 
Horrid Wilting: the creatures you want to target cannot be more than 60 feet apart. So you could target the tree, Zikram and the crawler or the crawler, Zikram and the snake-woman but not the tree and the snake...and nothing else if you target the spider. 
We are using your idea of +1/+2 and capstone of 0 at 20th.

----------


## Debatra

Doc's showing up fine.

What auras can I see with Arcane Sight? I'm assuming a good number of Abjurations, but I'd at least like to (try to) make sure I'm not about to hit a figment while there's a suspicious illusion aura seemingly attached to nothing. No concentration required, auto-succeed on the 15+SL Spellcraft DCs.

----------


## Cavir

> Horrid Wilting: the creatures you want to target cannot be more than 60 feet apart. So you could target the tree, Zikram and the crawler or the crawler, Zikram and the snake-woman but not the tree and the snake...and nothing else if you target the spider.


OK, I was making sure I wouldn't hit friendlies since I don't see a 60' diameter without including a friendly and locations are hopefully going to all change this round.




> The living bound amazons look like they are completely healthy.


I was hoping to use Tactical Teleportation to free them during the fight (not right away, they are too far right now) but I used too many chained 2nd level spells and only have one 6th slot left. I don't have heightened MM. Can I use a 7th level slot to cast a 6th with it still counting as a 6th?

If my plan goes right Hilloock and Tessa get a front row viewing of Zikram  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MikelaC1

> Doc's showing up fine.
> 
> What auras can I see with Arcane Sight? I'm assuming a good number of Abjurations, but I'd at least like to (try to) make sure I'm not about to hit a figment while there's a suspicious illusion aura seemingly attached to nothing. No concentration required, auto-succeed on the 15+SL Spellcraft DCs.


You can see a transmutation and divination aura on all of the abominations. You can see an abjuration aura on Zikram. You see no illusions or invisibility auras.




> OK, I was making sure I wouldn't hit friendlies since I don't see a 60' diameter without including a friendly and locations are hopefully going to all change this round.
> 
> 
> I was hoping to use Tactical Teleportation to free them during the fight (not right away, they are too far right now) but I used too many chained 2nd level spells and only have one 6th slot left. I don't have heightened MM. Can I use a 7th level slot to cast a 6th with it still counting as a 6th?
> 
> If my plan goes right Hilloock and Tessa get a front row viewing of Zikram


The book says when a wizard is preparing spells, you can memorize a lower level spell in a higher level slot (ie memorizing Tactical Teleport in your 7th level slot) but that choice has to be made at the time of memorizing. The rules also say you can leave some slots open and take a new spell into that slot but it takes 15 minutes of prep time to do it. There is nothing in the Warmage descriptor that allows you do that, so the answer is no.

----------


## Cavir

I cast as a sorcerer not a wizard. Granted that may not change the answer.

----------


## Cavir

Atalanta shot #2 is a crit threat:
Crit check: (1d20+40)[*55*]
Damage: (4d6+16)[*29*]

----------


## Aracor

Tessa can see invisibility, but she doesn't have any other special senses.

But since she can see at least a spell effect on Zikram, it's worth checking to see if she recognizes it. Spellcraft check: (1d20+24)[*37*]

The DC should be 29 at most unless it's an epic spell effect.



As far as I can tell, a sorcerer is always allowed to use a higher level spell slot to cast a lower level spell since they do so spontaneously, per the SRD: https://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicOver...zardSpellSlots

"Spell Slots
The various character class tables show how many spells of each level a character can cast per day. These openings for daily spells are called spell slots. A spellcaster always has the option to fill a higher-level spell slot with a lower-level spell. A spellcaster who lacks a high enough ability score to cast spells that would otherwise be his or her due still gets the slots but must fill them with spells of lower level."

----------


## Debatra

I know you generally want us to post _all_ of our actions at once to simulate the chaos of a battle; but considering the entire point of Time Stop is to slow things down, I'll hope you're okay with Mulcri being able to take a moment to observe things as they end up when she casts it instead of having to predict it all in advance.




> Full: Full attack with Rapid Shot, Woodland Archer (+4 to hit for the round after a miss), and Haste assuming Tessa acts beforehand. Otherwise ignore the +1 attack bonus and extra attack.


Considering how far apart we all are (remember those are *ten*-foot squares), I think it's safe to say we're not getting Hasted unless/until we all close in.

----------


## Aracor

> I know you generally want us to post _all_ of our actions at once to simulate the chaos of a battle; but considering the entire point of Time Stop is to slow things down, I'll hope you're okay with Mulcri being able to take a moment to observe things as they end up when she casts it instead of having to predict it all in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how far apart we all are (remember those are *ten*-foot squares), I think it's safe to say we're not getting Hasted unless/until we all close in.


Yep, Looks like Tessa will be able to hit (at most) one other party member.

----------


## Cavir

> Yep, Looks like Tessa will be able to hit (at most) one other party member.


Sora will help with that some shortly.

Aracor, thanks for finding that. I had thought so but had only looked under class Sorcerer.

----------


## Debatra

Maybe one of these days I'll actually remember that random durations like Time Stop or Net of Shadows are supposed to be a secret from me instead of rolling it in the post and getting excited by a high result.

----------


## MikelaC1

Stiil waiting on Tessa and Otrara

----------


## Aracor

> Stiil waiting on Tessa and Otrara


Does Tessa recognize the visible spell effect on Zikram? I'm don't see that you ever answered Tessa's question on that.

----------


## Cavir

Same Q for Sora
Spellcraft (1d20+24)[*32*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Greater Dispelling Screen. Any other spells on Zikram are hidden behind that spell.

----------


## Debatra

I doubt either of us managed to roll high enough anyway, but with that in mind (once again, Mulcri's Spellcraft check is ludicrous, so she ought to recognize the Screen as well) it would make sense for Mulcri to also attempt a Dispel against the field rather than the thing inside it. (In particular, I'd like to change my action to a Greater Dispel Magic instead of Reaving Dispel.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Since everyone was trying to ID it before taking action and I didnt say anything, I will allow you to change. Edit the post but roll here since you cant edit a roll.

----------


## Debatra

Oh. I just figured you'd use the original roll since it most likely would have failed anyway. Well, I'm not about to look a gift horse in the mouth.

(1d20+18)[*28*]

*EDIT:* Oh well. Still doing the Time Stop though.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa is immune to poison due to her elemental form, so she doesn't need to make a save vs the poison.

----------


## Debatra

Wait, does this appear to be some kind of modified version of Dispelling Screen that only works in one direction? (Or am I misinterpreting what it does?)

*EDIT:* Also, if I manage to successfully dispel it while under Time Stop, would it instantly go away or not until the TS ends? My first instinct would be to think immediately since it's really hyperspeed instead of literally stopping time, but I definitely understand the opposite ruling.

----------


## Cavir

Blasted flatfootedness and not being able to use an immediate action for my Retributive Spell.

Greater Dispelling Screen- nicely effective 4th level spell here! Hoping my orb gets through since it is instantaneous. I'll have a Disintegrate to get rid of it next round.

With Heroes Feast we all start with 22 temp hp, +1 morale to attack and will saves, immune to poison and fear. Sora takes 15 actual damage.

And stupid me should have used my Circlet of Rapid Casting with the lesser orb instead of spending a 4th level slot.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Wait, does this appear to be some kind of modified version of Dispelling Screen that only works in one direction? (Or am I misinterpreting what it does?)
> 
> *EDIT:* Also, if I manage to successfully dispel it while under Time Stop, would it instantly go away or not until the TS ends? My first instinct would be to think immediately since it's really hyperspeed instead of literally stopping time, but I definitely understand the opposite ruling.


I see nothing in the rules that says spells cannot be cast out of the screen so thats the way it is working.
As for the dispel, I am going to rule that you immediately see the dispel working. With this in mind, I am willing to let you plot a course of action under your time stop where you put up a whole bunch of dispel checks, and then if one of the early ones does it, you can change over to something else. Remember that like an onion, your first dispel is going to only peel off the Dispelling Screen, and then you can go after any other buffs, if you think he has some. 




> Blasted flatfootedness and not being able to use an immediate action for my Retributive Spell.
> 
> Greater Dispelling Screen- nicely effective 4th level spell here! Hoping my orb gets through since it is instantaneous. I'll have a Disintegrate to get rid of it next round.
> 
> With Heroes Feast we all start with 22 temp hp, +1 morale to attack and will saves, immune to poison and fear. Sora takes 15 actual damage.
> 
> And stupid me should have used my Circlet of Rapid Casting with the lesser orb instead of spending a 4th level slot.


Greater Dispelling Screen is a 7th level spell

----------


## Debatra

> I see nothing in the rules that says spells cannot be cast out of the screen so thats the way it is working.


Okay, just so we're all on the same page, how do you read the line _"Spell effects not operating on objects or creatures cannot pass through the screen."_ as working? Because that might affect my actions here.

----------


## Aracor

> I see nothing in the rules that says spells cannot be cast out of the screen so thats the way it is working.


I think he's referring to this part of the description:




> Any spell effect operating on a creature or unattended object that passes through the screen is affected as by a targeted dispel magic (PH 223) at your caster level. Attended items that pass through are not affected by the screen, which is the only way the screen differs from a normal targeted casting of dispel magic items are essentially not targeted by the screen. Make a caster level check (1d20 + 1 per caster level, maximum +10) to dispel spell effects (DC 11 + caster level) or suppress an unattended object's magical properties for 1d4 rounds (DC equal to the item's caster level). *Spell effects not operating on objects or creatures cannot pass through the screen.* A disintegrate or successful dispel magic removes dispelling screen, while an antimagic field suppresses it.


That seems to be a binary, not a conditional restriction.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Okay, just so we're all on the same page, how do you read the line _"Spell effects not operating on objects or creatures cannot pass through the screen."_ as working? Because that might affect my actions here.


Its like an onion, or the prismatic sphere spell. You have to peel it away before you can get at him and his other buffs (if any).If you were to fireball him now, he would laugh at you.

----------


## Debatra

Yeah, but how is he able to ignore it? There's nothing in the spell description about it being one-way.

----------


## MikelaC1

If you make your dispel check, that will knock down the Dispelling Screen, then you go after the rest of the spells on him.

----------


## Debatra

No, I understand that part. I'm asking how _he's_ able to cast through it. It's not a personal buff, it's an immobile barrier he's surrounded himself with.

----------


## Cavir

Maybe think of it more as a special ability for a BBG.

----------


## MikelaC1

First of all, the spell says nothing about not being able to cast out of it. Second of all, what would be the use of a spell that locks a wizard away without his only strength, his spells?

----------


## Debatra

Trapping someone else in it instead of yourself?

It specifically says that spells can't pass through without giving an exception for your own. It doesn't have to specifically say that yours are included in that.

Wall of Force doesn't say the caster can't walk through it. Would you say he could?

----------


## Aracor

For what it's worth, I'll accept a ruling either way, but I definitely don't read it as being like a one-way mirror. If it was, I think it would need to be much higher level than it is. The fact that it blocks all magic that passes through it is already an INCREDIBLY powerful effect. Allowing the caster to ignore that limitation and it simply working for everyone else seems to be borderline broken.

The fact that it can be a wall also seems to suggest that it's a two-way barrier rather than one-way. And it ISN'T a bubble that follows him. In that regard, it's actually similar to a Globe of Invulnerability, which also suppresses spells that the caster uses inside the globe (though it allows them to continue out and makes a specific exception in that regard).

...If it is like a one-way mirror, then Tessa may be adding it to her spells known!

----------


## ngilop

Maybe it is a unique spell version of dispelling screen and not the 4th level version?

----------


## Debatra

> Maybe it is a unique spell version of dispelling screen and not the 4th level version?


I'd normally be willing to accept that idea. After all, we're able to research various spells and variations of existing spells, so why not other people?

But Mikela seems to be saying that this is how the spell _normally_ works. With all of our other disagreements up to this point, I've at least understood where she was coming from. I may not agree with, for example, some of the details on charm vs domination; but I'm happy to play that way and I at least get it. This though, I just don't understand. (And the argument of "it doesn't specifically say you can't" just opens *so* many doors for things to suddenly not work the way we expect them to...)

----------


## Aracor

> This though, I just don't understand. (And the argument of "it doesn't specifically say you can't" just opens *so* many doors for things to suddenly not work the way we expect them to...)


Exactly. Especially since (as I pointed out) this can also be a wall version. And if a wall has different effects on different sides, the spell SAYS so - Wall of Fire is a great example of that.

----------


## MikelaC1

Would you prefer him to be using a cube of force? That would allow him to cast spells and give you all a challenge of knocking it down. In creating Zikram, I didnt spend any gold at all, so this item might be more palatable than spells. The BBEG has to have some way of staying alive for more than one round or there is simply no challenge in the game, and its going to die very rapidly.

----------


## Debatra

I mean... yeah, sure. I forgot that was a thing until now, but it seems to accomplish what you were going for just fine. It even specifically keeps things _out_ (aside from the handful of effects that are specifically mentioned as unable to pass through in either direction). I imagine you'd want to say he has a custom high-CL version of it so it doesn't become child's play to dispel, but this works just fine.

To be clear: I have _zero_ issue with enemies having heavy defenses we have to work to circumvent. I would have had zero issue with you saying "this appears to be similar to a Dispelling Screen, but it somehow seems different" and using a custom version of the spell (or even with you now retconning it to be just such a spell). The issue is simply that you were changing how an existing spell works with no prior warning. You just said "this is X spell" at the beginning of the encounter and then had the spell work differently.

Regardless of which it ends up being, my actions will likely be about the same, as there now unambiguously exists _something_ that can do what's been done up to this point.

----------


## Cavir

Good, now we can get back to killing abominations and their maker!

Granted Sora would be very happy to get through to the the amazons within the abominations and be able to save them later through something like a Wish or True Resurrection.

----------


## Debatra

Since I can't roll in DMs:

(1d20+18)[*26*]

(1d4+6)[*8*]

----------


## Cavir

Atalanta: 1st shot is an auto crit from Hunter's Mercy. Second attack is a Nat20.

Crit check:
Rapid: (1d20+40)[*53*] 
Damage: (4d6+34)[*47*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Tinac?tencharmas

----------


## ngilop

(2d8+18)[*22*] corrected CMW roll.


are celestial dire bears in existence?

----------


## Toliudar

Thanks, Ngilop!

----------


## Cavir

So the snake-woman Atalanta shot at didn't do anything but shriek? If she's being passive (not attacking) that's something for us to note.
Two more turns for the other creatures to come back. Where?

----------


## MikelaC1

> So the snake-woman Atalanta shot at didn't do anything but shriek? If she's being passive (not attacking) that's something for us to note.
> Two more turns for the other creatures to come back. Where?


I clearly forgot her attack...duh. I believe the spell makes them pop back in where they went out from

----------


## Debatra

1d6 5' squares in a random direction. The spell references the section on missing with a splash weapon.

The spell I used, Scattering Trap, is mostly meant for... well, scattering enemies. Breaking formations, causing some confusion, etc. It just so happens to also combo nicely with Anticipate Teleportation.




> Mulcri, Hillock and Tessa have no cold resistance left and take full


Wait, what? I thought we were using Resist X, not Protection from X.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Wait, what? I thought we were using Resist X, not Protection from X.


My bad, confused the rules on protection and resist, no one had their resistance eaten up by earlier spells.

----------


## Aracor

What spells are the uttercold spheres? Are they subject to targeting or saving throws?

----------


## MikelaC1

Uttercold is a feat that divides the damage from a cold based spell, half cold damage, half uttercold negative energy. There is no save versus the spell he used.

----------


## Debatra

Since I've just acquired a Globe of Invulnerability, I don't suppose either of those bursts happened to be 4th-level or lower?

----------


## MikelaC1

Sorry, no
People can still attack the snake woman, the spider woman is dead

----------


## Aracor

> Uttercold is a feat that divides the damage from a cold based spell, half cold damage, half uttercold negative energy. There is no save versus the spell he used.


Spellcraft roll to identify the spell: (1d20+24)[*39*]

----------


## MikelaC1

The spell appears to be a freezing sphere, but modified in numerous ways

----------


## Aracor

> The spell appears to be a freezing sphere, but modified in numerous ways


Is Tessa aware of a way to remove the save from freezing sphere? Normally it's reflex half. Not a big deal, but I'm curious.

----------


## MikelaC1

Obviously, this is a result of a 20th level wizards research, along with his specialization in being a Lord of the Uttercold.

----------


## Debatra

Guys, I know that _I_ specifically decided to ignore it, but there's still the snake woman. (Plus, I suspect the abjuration and divination auras I detected on all the minions earlier to be Mind Blank and True Seeing, which combine nicely to no-sell most of what Mulcri is capable of.)

Speaking of which, having now played with the ability for a bit (or rather, _not_ played with the ability because the Standard Action is so valuable in high-level play), I'm starting to realize that JTB and I may have made a bit of a mistake in making Crack the Mind a standard action. Maybe it's just that this is a bit of an aggressive group, but spending a standard on a debuff that mostly only benefits herself instead of affecting attacks/AC/saves/etc in general kind of feels like a waste in this particular game. I've changed it to a swift so a MotM can better capitalize on it the same round it's used.

I don't necessarily expect that change to affect this game; and even if it does, I can't imagine it would until after this leg of the plot when Mulcri has some time to practice or study or however we justify the change in-universe.

(I double-checked before posting and realized it was actually a _Transmutation_ aura on the minions, not Abjuration. I feel that my realization still stands in general, even if it isn't relevant to this specific encounter.)

----------


## Aracor

> Obviously, this is a result of a 20th level wizards research, along with his specialization in being a Lord of the Uttercold.


Is it some kind of metamagic feat like Irresistable Spell from Kingdoms of Kalamar? Tessa would absolutely be interested in researching something like that, which is why I'm curious.

----------


## MikelaC1

Uttercold is a feat from Complete Arcane and you also need energy substitution and planar knowledge. 
His quicken comes via a rod. The maximize and the widen were his own powers.
The spell with no save is his own research, and would require you have both of those other feats to cast properly. As well, letting off in the same hex as yourself is a dangerous way to deal with a problem. Zikram did it to avoid amazon justice for what he did with the women, using them to create his abominations.

----------


## Aracor

> Uttercold is a feat from Complete Arcane and you also need energy substitution and planar knowledge. 
> His quicken comes via a rod. The maximize and the widen were his own powers.
> The spell with no save is his own research, and would require you have both of those other feats to cast properly. As well, letting off in the same hex as yourself is a dangerous way to deal with a problem. Zikram did it to avoid amazon justice for what he did with the women, using them to create his abominations.


Okay. You implied that he was using a metamagicked version of Freezing Sphere that didn't allow a save - that's why I was confused. I was trying to figure out if that was some kind of feat that would be available to us.

----------


## MikelaC1

The spell is available. You would have to take the Energy Substitution feat, then have at least 9 ranks in Planar Knowledge to take the Lord of the Uttercold feat, and then find Zikram's spell book and make a Spellcraft check to learn it, and as a sorceress your number of spell slots is limited...in order to get a spell that does 15d6 damage...not a great path in my books with the level you are.

----------


## MikelaC1

Tree
(1d13)[*12*]  B to N coordinate
(1d12+1)[*5*] 2 to 14 coordinate 

Crawler
(1d13)[*7*]  B to N coordinate
(1d12+1)[*7*] 2 to 14 coordinate

----------


## Cavir

> The return location of both hostiles was randomly rolled (OOC) and there is no way a DBF can snag them both. I made random choice to hit the tree, unless you would rather hit the crawler.


Tree is fine. I thought scattering trap only teleported things 1d6 5' squares? We can still deal with it, just thought they'd still be on the other side of the map. And yup, Atalanta would have moved well out of the way, closer to the hostages.

----------


## Cavir

Who's Kotep?
Knowledge (Religion) (1d20+12)[*28*]

----------


## MikelaC1

> Who's Kotep?
> Knowledge (Religion) [roll0]


Kotep Arasin	God of Evil Magic   known to actively dislike warrior types and absolutely hate fighters that can use magic, regarding them as sullying the purity of magic

----------


## Toliudar

Ah!  Patron Saint of False Dichotomies.  Got it!

----------


## Aracor

Just to let everyone know: I'm going to be in an area with spotty internet this weekend, and any posting is going to be sporadic at best. I'll be back on Wednesday.

----------


## Cavir

I'll be away until 6/12 but should have access while away.

----------


## Cavir

Sora would be interested in the Rod of Greater Quicken metamagic. It's pricey so she'd owe the party her 50k share and more from a future mission. 

For party splits, I've suggested in another game (and was accepted) to have the sale price of an item be what counts since if the item wasn't claimed then the sale price would be split. The rod's normal price is 170k so sale price 85k. Sora would give up the 50k bonus from Zikram then still owe the party 35k. Thoughts? Anyone else interested in the Rod? Who wants the Cube of Force (full price 62k)? Debrata, interested in the spell books? Could someone calculate the value of the books please?

----------


## MikelaC1

I forgot to mention an bag of assorted coins, copper, silver, gold and platinum, worth about 1000 gold. Nothing too huge but it prevents you from looking silly by trying to buy a new pair of boots with a 10,000 GP gem.

----------


## Aracor

> I forgot to mention an bag of assorted coins, copper, silver, gold and platinum, worth about 1000 gold. Nothing too huge but it prevents you from looking silly by trying to buy a new pair of boots with a 10,000 GP gem.


Just out of curiosity, I don't see the spell Zikram used against us in those books? Was it...not in his regular spellbooks?

----------


## MikelaC1

If you are talking about the _Divided Lightning Bolt_ then you have no idea why it isnt there, it just isnt.
If you are talking about the _Freezing Sphere_ its not listed because you have to have Energy Substitution and Lord of the Uttercold to even start to understand it, and no one in the party, not even Tiffany, has it, so it simply was not listed.

----------


## Aracor

Good news! Tessa's caster level is now 20, so in the future her Greater Magic Weapon spell will indeed be a +5 enhancement bonus.

----------


## Debatra

Sorry about my limited posting recently. Things have been a little odd on my end.




> Sora would be interested in the Rod of Greater Quicken metamagic. It's pricey so she'd owe the party her 50k share and more from a future mission. 
> 
> For party splits, I've suggested in another game (and was accepted) to have the sale price of an item be what counts since if the item wasn't claimed then the sale price would be split. The rod's normal price is 170k so sale price 85k. Sora would give up the 50k bonus from Zikram then still owe the party 35k. Thoughts? Anyone else interested in the Rod? Who wants the Cube of Force (full price 62k)? Debrata, interested in the spell books? Could someone calculate the value of the books please?


I'm sure all of our casters would like that rod. Mulcri certainly would. And the cube is also potentially useful for all of us. (Incidentally Mikela, is there anything special about this particular Cube of Force aside from a higher than usual CL? More charges maybe? I wasn't really keeping count of them during the fight.)

As for the spellbook, there's nothing stopping those of us who can do so from just taking the time to copy the spells we want from it and then still selling it for full price to split among the group (and at this level, we should be auto-succeeding the Spellcraft checks for that, which cap at 24). Spellbooks can usually be sold for 50gp per spell level written in it (half the cost to scribe those spells). So Zikram's would be worth 207*50=10,350. (Maybe a little more if the special Freezing Sphere is in the book despite us not being able to even begin to understand it.)

*@Mikela* As for our new level, how do you feel about Mental Mage and Master Specialist? I would have asked about it during character creation, but I wasn't really sure about future progression for Mulcri.
*Spoiler*
Show




> Mental Mage: If a Master of the Mind is a Wizard or other class that can specialize in schools of magic, he now counts as both an Enchanter and an Illusionist for all purposes when it would be beneficial to do so. This includes being able to prepare spells of either school is your specialization slots, as well as being able to mix-and-match the benefits granted by the Master Specialist prestige class. *(Or, only with your DM's explicit permission, gain all the benefits of both schools.)*




Also, since you made no comment on it at the time, I suppose a new level is as good a time as any to check on whether or not the change to Crack the Mind is being accepted into this game. I would definitely understand why such an upgrade wouldn't fly here.

Either way, how lenient are you with feat retraining? Because That class is going to give me a bonus feat that I already have as a prerequisite for being an Archmage. (Skill Focus: Spellcraft)

----------


## MikelaC1

> I'm sure all of our casters would like that rod. Mulcri certainly would. And the cube is also potentially useful for all of us. (Incidentally Mikela, is there anything special about this particular Cube of Force aside from a higher than usual CL? More charges maybe? I wasn't really keeping count of them during the fight.)


There is nothing special about this cube. I kept track of the charges and do not believe I exceeded them in the battle.




> As for the spellbook, there's nothing stopping those of us who can do so from just taking the time to copy the spells we want from it and then still selling it for full price to split among the group (and at this level, we should be auto-succeeding the Spellcraft checks for that, which cap at 24). Spellbooks can usually be sold for 50gp per spell level written in it (half the cost to scribe those spells). So Zikram's would be worth 207*50=10,350. (Maybe a little more if the special Freezing Sphere is in the book despite us not being able to even begin to understand it.)


Naturally any wizard can copy the spells into their books (sorry, sorcerers) and then sell the book. On the subject of the Freezing Sphere, the qualifications for it are so rigorous and specialized that the market for that spell is really limited. Its feat expensive and damage limited, and Zikram basically used it as a suicide spell to avoid amazon justice. I would say the best you could get for it would be 10gp per level. Remember as well that amazons are not known for being wizards, they specialize in being witchs and sorceresses (basically, any charisma based caster) so you are going to have to hold on to those books. Or discounting to 30gp per level. 




> *@Mikela* As for our new level, how do you feel about Mental Mage and Master Specialist? I would have asked about it during character creation, but I wasn't really sure about future progression for Mulcri.
> Also, since you made no comment on it at the time, I suppose a new level is as good a time as any to check on whether or not the change to Crack the Mind is being accepted into this game. I would definitely understand why such an upgrade wouldn't fly here.


Yes to both, but no to the explicit permission upgrade. No to the Crack the Mind upgrade




> Either way, how lenient are you with feat retraining? Because That class is going to give me a bonus feat that I already have as a prerequisite for being an Archmage. (Skill Focus: Spellcraft)


I like the PF rule on retraining. i.e.
If you are unsatisfied with a feat, skill, archetype, or class ability you chose, you may spend time in intense training to trade the old ability for a new one. Though it is time-consuming and expensive, this allows you to alter aspects of your character without extreme magic or a traumatic event.

Retraining takes all your attention for 8 hours per day for a number of days based on what youre retraining. You cant perform any other strenuous activities while retraining, such as marching, adventuring, or crafting magic items. You can retrain only one thing at a time; you must complete or abandon a particular training goal before starting another one. Abandoning unfinished training means you lose all progress toward that trainings goal and all costs associated with that training.

Unless stated otherwise, retraining costs gp equal to 10 × your level × the number of days required to retrain. This is normally paid in full at the start of the retraining period, but the GM might allow you to divide these payments over multiple days. At the GMs discretion, this training cost could be up to 50% higher or lower, depending on situational factors within the settlementavailability of trainers, local economy, cost of materials, and so on.

Some retraining options require you to work with a trainer. If no suitable trainer is available, the GM might allow you to retrain yourself by spending twice the normal time. Even if you train yourself, you must still pay the cost for training (though you dont double the cost as you do the time). Any option that requires a trainer also requires some kind of training facility for that activity.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa doesn't actually care about that rod at all. She gets plenty of standard actions, and she ALWAYS has something to spend her swift action on - even moreso now that she has Arcane Boost from her Abjurant Champion levels. If we actually get to epic levels, I'm definitely going to be curious as to how the Multispell feat works.

----------


## Toliudar

I think that the rod should definitely go to one of us who are more likely to be casting in battle, and the cube as well.  If it's all right with everyone, I'll take the headband for Hillock for now, but am okay to reorganize that if we get to a shopping expedition phase of the game.

----------


## Debatra

A thought occurs. Since Zikram had Limited Wish, how do spells with an XP cost work in this game that doesn't use XP?

----------


## Cavir

Since we had a few days on the ship with the rescued sisters, how long had they been captured? What's the name of their leader? Their story of captivity?

If others want the rod Sora will step aside. Not interested in the cube. Still no feedback from my proposed loot idea. Let's not let loot bog down the game. I'm open to other ideas.

----------


## MikelaC1

> A thought occurs. Since Zikram had Limited Wish, how do spells with an XP cost work in this game that doesn't use XP?


In my games, where people could do crafting, my rule was that for each level a person went up, he had enough "left over" experience to craft one item and by extension, anyone who wanted a item crafted for them could "donate" the required XP for one item. In the same manner, I will allow the casting of one limited wish per level advanced, and if a spell is being cast on behalf of someone else, they can donate the XP. 




> Since we had a few days on the ship with the rescued sisters, how long had they been captured? What's the name of their leader? Their story of captivity?


I mean, I could make up a bunch of names and a story, but they are not showing up again, so its just RP that you kibitz and converse with them.

----------


## Cavir

> I mean, I could make up a bunch of names and a story, but they are not showing up again, so its just RP that you kibitz and converse with them.


That's ok. It was more for my next response to Cassandra. Tessa spoke up instead. Sora isn't looking for trouble with the Forest Runners.

Loot idea. Please speak up (Mikela is welcome too of course). Spells can be copied from the spellbook before selling.
*Item*
*Sell value*
*Who*

Reward
300,000
Split

Spell Book
10,350
Split

Coin Pouch
1,000
Split

Rod of Greater Quicken
85,000
Mulcri?

Cube of Force
31,000
Tinac?

Headband of Intellect +6
18,000
Otrera?

Total
445,350
74,225 each




*Who*
*Loot*
*Note*

Sora
74,225


Tessa
74,225


Otrera
Headband of Intellect +6 + 56,225


Mulcri
Rod of Greater Quicken
Owes Atalanta 10,775

Atalanta
74,225 total.  63,450 now
Owed 10,775 by Mulcri

Tinac
Cube of Force + 43,225




IC- Sora is thinking the celebration that night and heading to Iron Hall in the morning is ok, unless her diplomatic sense says otherwise.

----------


## Aracor

That's acceptable to Tessa. I think I'll probably start upgrading the Weapon Crystal Tessa has for Starlight Grace and just pile up more elemental damages because why not. After that, I might start saving up for a book that will increase her charisma. I'll see if I can find anything else cool.

----------


## Toliudar

That looks great to me, Cavir.  Thanks for doing the number crunching!

----------


## Debatra

To be perfectly honest, the rod might actually be better used in Sora's hands.

----------


## Cavir

> To be perfectly honest, the rod might actually be better used in Sora's hands.


To maximize damage probably so, but Sora has Quicken already, at 20th Quicken becomes +2, and is already doing big damage. Would rather spend coin to bump up CHA to work on bonus 10th level spells when we hit epic. Could get the rod later on.

I remembered I still have Atalanta to level up. Currently at Ranger 8 / Wildrunner 10. I could work to Ranger 10 to get Evasion and 3rd Favored Enemy. Open to other suggestions

I'm back home on Sunday, back to accessing my books.

----------


## Debatra

Well alright then, I'll take it. On one hand, I was kind of hoping to save for something else, but on the other this is too good to just pass on if nobody else wants it.

EDIT: So then, Atalanta, add 8k of the 10,775 I owe the pot. I'll throw in the other 2,775 when I have it.

----------


## Toliudar

Debatra, remember that you can always sell the rod at the same rate (ish) if and when you want.

Cavir, Ranger seems like a completely reasonable option.  You could also dip a martial initiator class for versatility and defense.

----------


## MikelaC1

> You could also dip a martial initiator class for versatility and defense.


Not in this game you wouldnt

----------


## Toliudar

Ah, my apologies.  I couldn't remember the limitations on sources.

----------


## Cavir

19th level versions:
Atalanta
Going with Ranger 9. Have 153k to spend. Still have to level up the eagle.

Sora
Have 76k to spend and a new spell to choose.

Debatra (or anyone?), are you going to scribe any spells from Zikram's books? That would delay selling it which is fine.

Are we selling/buying now or need to make IC time before/after the feast?

----------


## Debatra

We had "several days" of travel time to get from the Grove to here. I'm not sure of the number, but I basically just copied the handful I wanted.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Tessa will definitely participate in the obstacle courses, along with any footraces. She...kind of has an advantage in races even without using any magic.


Magic is not permitted in any of the contests, buffs are forbidden and entrants must divest any magic items they are wearing. Class abilities of course cannot be shut off.

----------


## Aracor

> Magic is not permitted in any of the contests, buffs are forbidden and entrants must divest any magic items they are wearing. Class abilities of course cannot be shut off.


That's my point. Swiftblade gives her significant advantages even without magic. Swift Surge is an extraordinary increase in movement speed, so it will work even in an antimagic field. She wouldn't actually attempt to cheat and cast haste on herself, but she's simply faster than an average human even without it.

----------


## MikelaC1

Auranghzeb has chosen to retire his PC, as IRL is not allowing him to access the board on a consistent basis. DebbieD, who is my SO IRL has been following game and will be joining the game at this point, she is currently torn between making a rogue or a favored soul. Seeing as Tinac has healing covered, I have nudged her towards rogue. 

I would also appreciate hearing what the others of the group are planning to do, Otrera has indicated an interest in going along on the hunt and Tessa is planning enter into the races. Im not sure by backstories which of your PCs were actually born in the City so those that were not are being given a chance to connect with their roots.

----------


## Aracor

> Auranghzeb has chosen to retire his PC, as IRL is not allowing him to access the board on a consistent basis. DebbieD, who is my SO IRL has been following game and will be joining the game at this point, she is currently torn between making a rogue or a favored soul. Seeing as Tinac has healing covered, I have nudged her towards rogue. 
> 
> I would also appreciate hearing what the others of the group are planning to do, Otrera has indicated an interest in going along on the hunt and Tessa is planning enter into the races. Im not sure by backstories which of your PCs were actually born in the City so those that were not are being given a chance to connect with their roots.


I'm not sure if Tessa would have actually been born in the city, but she likely would have trained here at least a few times. She'd probably be interested in connecting with friends here. Her idea of "hunting" would probably be literally taking advantage of her speed and charging one with her sword.

----------


## Toliudar

A rogue would be a welcome addition to the group. Note, though, that with high level spellcasters, many of the rogue specialties are often handled more safely with magic. Etherealness, earth glide and disintegrate are powerful tools, for example).  

Regardless, it would be delightful to play with DebbieD again!

----------


## Cavir

Welcome DebbieD!

In terms of spending coin, if we are customizing magic items we'll have to wait for the next intermission since it takes time to do right?

----------


## MikelaC1

Buying magic items in the COG is next to impossible, the amazons just are not crafters. You will have more success in the dwarf lands, not only do they craft, they have contacts in place.

----------


## MikelaC1

Race finals: its obvious that Lightning Bolt and Tessa are both swiftblades and as good as Sora can be, she is not going to be able to match up to those two and will finish a very respectable third. Since Tessa is 19th level and LB is 15th, Im going to net out a +4 advantage to Tessa on a D20 to show the winner.

----------


## Aracor

Should I be rolling, or are you just going to roll off-screen and let us know the winner? Doesn't matter to me either way.

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Race*
Show

(1d20+4)[*7*] Tessa
(1d20)[*15*] Lightning Bolt

----------


## DebbieD

> Otrera bows to Black Cat, smiling a welcome, but Hillock is more effusive.  In his appearance as a large open-faced man, he rushes to the talented artist and gives her a big bear hug of welcome.


Karinda was the talented artist. Black Cat is the greatest (non-epic) thief in the world. She is the resurrection of earlier game concept of Mikela's. 
Thanks to all for welcoming me to the game. Black Cat's best role will likely be in scouting ahead, and neutralizing traps as she goes. She is not strong in hand to hand but can occasionally deal a devastating sneak attack. All the other usual rogue talents, disable, open, silent, hide, etc. DEX maxed out, along with some INT boost to allow for more skill points.

----------


## Cavir

What do we know about the trip to the Iron Hall?

----------


## Aracor

> Karinda was the talented artist. Black Cat is the greatest (non-epic) thief in the world. She is the resurrection of earlier game concept of Mikela's. 
> Thanks to all for welcoming me to the game. Black Cat's best role will likely be in scouting ahead, and neutralizing traps as she goes. She is not strong in hand to hand but can occasionally deal a devastating sneak attack. All the other usual rogue talents, disable, open, silent, hide, etc. DEX maxed out, along with some INT boost to allow for more skill points.


Tessa will gladly be a flanking buddy for you! They won't last long under our full attacks.

----------


## Cavir

> Tessa will gladly be a flanking buddy for you! They won't last long under our full attacks.


Sora has at least a couple of ways to blind opponents, leading to sneak attack fun.

----------


## MikelaC1

> What do we know about the trip to the Iron Hall?


There is a clearly marked and relatively safe (patrols do not extend in the mountains however) path to Iron Hall. Casandra will provide a teleport to the edge of the forest/mountains and the walk and climb should take about three days after that.




> Tessa will gladly be a flanking buddy for you! They won't last long under our full attacks.





> Sora has at least a couple of ways to blind opponents, leading to sneak attack fun.


Why am I suddenly regretting this addition?

----------


## Cavir

> Why am I suddenly regretting this addition?


I figured the actions I spend doing that are actions I'm not casting mega damage spells and letting others have more stabby fun.

----------


## Toliudar

> Karinda was the talented artist. Black Cat is the greatest (non-epic) thief in the world. She is the resurrection of earlier game concept of Mikela's. 
> Thanks to all for welcoming me to the game. Black Cat's best role will likely be in scouting ahead, and neutralizing traps as she goes. She is not strong in hand to hand but can occasionally deal a devastating sneak attack. All the other usual rogue talents, disable, open, silent, hide, etc. DEX maxed out, along with some INT boost to allow for more skill points.


My apologies for confusing two great scenes.  Thanks again for joining us, DebbieD!

----------


## MikelaC1

From the point Casandra teleports the group to, I need a marching order, the path is wide enough for two in each row. Also a list of what resist/protections are up.

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat will be scouting about 50 yards ahead of the main body of the party, searching for and deactivating any traps she finds.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa has her normal list of spells up. I'm presuming that there will be a Hero's Feast up as well. As usual, she'll put the anticipate teleport on the person with tactical teleportation preferences.

And as a reminder, the chained greater magic weapon spell is now CL 20, so it does give everyone +5 weapons.

Magic Effects up: (caster level)
Permanent Effect: See Invisibility (CL 25) [paid for by scroll]

Wings of Swift Flying (CL 20), 20 hours
Greater Enlarge Person (CL 20), 20 hours
Greater Magic Weapon (CL 20), 20 hours
Greater Mage Armor (CL 19), 19 hours
Create Magic Tattoo - +1 luck bonus to attack rolls (CL 13), 24 hours
Create Magic Tattoo - +2 competence bonus to attack rolls (CL 13, 24 hours)
Heart of Earth (CL 20), 20 hours
Greater Anticipate Teleport - 100 foot radius (CL 20), 24 hours
Elemental Body - Air (CL 20, 20 hours)
Retributive Fleshshiver (CL 20, 24 hours)
Energy Absorption (CL 20, 20 hours)

Elemental Body: Immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, extra damage from critical hits and sneak attack, darkvision 60'
Hero's Feast: Immunity to poison, immunity to fear, +1 morale bonus to attack rolls and will saves

From Mulcri:
Deeper Darkvision (90')
Allied Footsteps
Superior Resistance (+6 to saves)
Energy Immunity: Fire
Mind Blank
Nondetection

From Otrera:
Barkskin (+5 natural armor to AC)

----------


## Debatra

So with Atalanta leaving, how does that impact the most recent loot?

Mainly since it was originally divided in such a way that Mulcri ended up owing money specifically to her in exchange for a particularly expensive item?




> Why am I suddenly regretting this addition?


At least I've gentlemen'd out of Superior Invisibility for the sake of not having every enemy be given True Seeing.  :Small Wink: 

---

Apologies for once again disappearing for a while. I'll get an IC post up later tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## Cavir

*Sora*
Retributive Spell  - Split ray Disintegrate (SL9)
Banner of the Storm's Eye (MIC151) 20' suppress fear, immune to stun/confused
Endure Elements (Cloak)
Protection from Arrows 
Greater Anticipate Teleport  105' radius. 3 rds delayed (from Tessa)
Greater Magic Weapon +5: Long Sword
Heroes Feast: 22 temp hp, +1 morale to attack and will saves, immune to poison and fear.
Moment of Prescience
Chained Keen Edge (for everyone)
40' Fly (perfect)

A possible party order, feel free to change up:
Black Cat
Tessa
Sora
Mulcri
Tinac
Hillock
Otrero




> So with Atalanta leaving, how does that impact the most recent loot?


An idea- Still possible to deposit to her account, since there is a worldwide bank.

----------


## MikelaC1

> A possible party order, feel free to change up:
> Black Cat
> Tessa
> Sora
> Mulcri
> Tinac
> Hillock
> Otrero
> 
> ...


Are you going to go single file like that? I did indicate you could go two abreast, but single file is possible. 

As per money, that would be the fair thing to do, as she was with you to earn that money.

----------


## Debatra

Fair enough, so long as we're on the same page.

Single-file also works for me if nobody else wants something different, so long as Mulcri is somewhere in the middle.

----------


## Cavir

Figured with 3 days of walking/scrambling it'd be in flux (single/double file). Single file is fine.

----------


## Toliudar

For the trip up into the mountains, Otrera and Hillock will maintain an aerial view in legendary eagle forms, so as to be able to give some advance notice of large obstacles, changes in terrain, etc.  Otrera might as well get SOME use out of wildshape.

----------


## Debatra

Forgot to post my usual buffs when the others were.

*Spoiler*
Show

Permanent
Arcane Sight
See Invisibility
Tongues
40% Concealment (Shadowcraft Mage)

72 Hours
Create Magic Tattoo (+1 CL - CAST FIRST)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 Str)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 Wis)

48 Hours
Detect Scrying
Endure Elements
Mind Blank
Resistance, Superior

2 Hours/Level (38 Hours)
Appraising Touch (+10 insight to appraise, takes two minutes)
Dragonsight (Various effects - See "Other Notes" under perception on the sheet)
Moment of Prescience
Nondetection (One on me, one on my Spellbook.)
Unicorn Heart (+4 to Str, Dex, and Con-based checks, can discharge for 360' teleport)
Overland Flight
Wings of Swift Flying

3 Hours/Level (57 Hours)
Mage Armor, Greater
Misdirection (small stone in my pocket)

3 Days/Level (57 days)
Contingency (Break Enchantment if I am affected by anything it can remove.)
Magic Aura (On Haversack, Force Chests, and Spellbook - all to read as nonmagical)

----------


## MikelaC1

Just waiting for Tinac to check in before moving forward.

----------


## DebbieD

> For the trip up into the mountains, Otrera and Hillock will maintain an aerial view in legendary eagle forms, so as to be able to give some advance notice of large obstacles, changes in terrain, etc.  Otrera might as well get SOME use out of wildshape.


I guess the Black Cat might as well move back to the party in that case

----------


## Cavir

On foot:
Black Cat
Tessa
Mulcri
Tinac
Sora

Overhead:
Hillock
Otrero

----------


## Aracor

Tessa is floating, but near the ground. She's in her usual large air elemental form.

----------


## MikelaC1

Time for party choice here. Tinac has still not checked in, if I start the party moving towards Iron Hall, hes going to be out. I dont want to be the one who kicks someone out. so do people want to move on without him or wait it out.

----------


## Toliudar

It's your game, of course, and your call.  We could leave his presence ambiguous for now, with no need to open Schrodinger's box until we get to a crisis point. 

Also, tracking buffs for Otrera and Hillock:

*Otrera Buffs:*
Long-lasting spells cast by Otrera, shared with Hillock (cast last night using Bead of Karma for CL 23):
Endure Elements
Heart of Fire (fire resistance 10, land movement +10')
Heart of Earth (+30 HP, bonuses vs bull rush, overrun, grapple)
Heart of Water (breathe water, swim speed)
Heart of Air (+10' fly speed), Immune to criticals with all 4 heart spells
Magic Fang, Greater (+1 to all natural attacks)
Wild Shape into Large Air Elemental

From Mulcri:
Greater Mage Armour
Create Magic Tattoo (+1 Luck to attacks)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 Competence to attacks)
Deeper Darkvision (90')
Energy Immunity: Acid
Superior Resistance (+6 to saves)
Allied Footsteps (knows distance and direction to Mulcri)

*Hillock buffs:*

Long-lasting spells cast on Otrera, shared with Hillock (cast last night using Bead of Karma for CL 23):
Endure elements 
Heart of Fire (fire resistance 20, land movement +10')
Heart of Earth (+15 HP, bonuses vs bull rush, overrun, grapple)
Heart of Water (breathe water, swim speed)
Heart of Air (+10' fly speed), Immune to criticals with all 4 heart spells
Magic Fang, Greater (+1 to all natural attacks)
Animal Shapes - changed into a legendary eagle, and can switch out of that shape with a standard action

From Mulcri:
Greater Mage Armour
Create Magic Tattoo (+1 Luck to attacks)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 Competence to attacks)
Create Magic Tattoo (+2 enhancement to intelligence)
Deeper Darkvision (90')
Energy Immunity: Acid
Superior Resistance (+6 to saves)
Endure elements 
Allied Footsteps (knows distance and direction to Mulcri)

----------


## Cavir

> Continuing the next day, its about noon when Otrera and Hillock descend from the sky to report a party of 5 fire giants progressing towards them. The group has about 5 minutes to prepare, but there are not a whole lot of places to provide cover.


What is the terrain like? Open trade route road? Scrambling through a worn route though narrow boulders? Steep cliff or drop off to one side and steep slope on the other? This close to the dwarf territory is curious. I'm game for preparing for battle but attempting to talk first.

Would Greater Mage Armor help Cat?

----------


## MikelaC1

Its an open path at this point, wide enough for all the giants to be walking abreast, as they are. 

The Cat has Bracers of Armor so the spell is moot.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Is this..something we need to be concerned about? I mean, from my perspective we fly up and just...leave. 
> 
> Or perhaps Sora just casts Dimension Door and we simply bounce past them?


Other than the raison d'etre of this group is to seek out and destroy evil....

----------


## Aracor

> Other than the raison d'etre of this group is to seek out and destroy evil....


Oh, are fire giants evil? I actually wasn't sure.

----------


## ngilop

Oh snap.

For some reason nothing was popping up as new in the IC.

My bad.


I am going to Indonesia starting the 8th of July till at least the 19th. While I will have internet access, my attention is going to be focused on my potential future life.

----------


## Toliudar

Happy thoughts, Ngilop!

----------


## Aracor

> Otrera and Hillock will shapechange into cloud giants, and each will take one of the +4 glaives(?) that the giants used in our first fight.


We might as well assume they're +5 right now. We have a total of 21 different weapons that can be enchanted by a single Greater Magic Weapon.

----------


## Debatra

> Girls, girls?... GIRLS!! I AM A GUY YOU MORONIC OAFS!!!!!!!!!! Tinac says, obviously angered. He quickly chants out an incantation and everybody feels themselves filled with the same fury that Tinac is feeling.


I mean, I didn't think it was important enough to ask at the time, but I was a little uncertain if the Giant meant us or if their group happens to be women or mostly women as well.

----------


## Aracor

I apparently forgot to roll initiative, so here we go: (1d20+20)[*25*]

----------


## Cavir

> I mean, I didn't think it was important enough to ask at the time, but I was a little uncertain if the Giant meant us or if their group happens to be women or mostly women as well.


It would be good to know if they are (all?) males. Amazon Suggestion time if so.

----------


## MikelaC1

> It would be good to know if they are (all?) males. Amazon Suggestion time if so.


You arent specialists in giant biology, but the lore of fire giants is that only males wield weapons and go on hunts.

----------


## Debatra

> It would be good to know if they are (all?) males. Amazon Suggestion time if so.


I mean, we're all well past the point where we're capable of using it on females anyway.

----------


## Cavir

> 5 HD) Enchant Female: charisma modifier/day (allows amazon to use abilities on women)


Ah, was thinking the 5HD part was just for charm. Been a while since I looked at it. Thanks.

----------


## MikelaC1

BTW, just waiting for Toli to redo his attacks rolls to move to the results posting.

----------


## Toliudar

My apologies.  Away we go!

----------


## Cavir

> If the giants are way up in the air by the time the pair act, they will instead change immediately into silver dragons


They'd only be going up 20' or so. Figured they be bobbing around at that top part since there's nothing to stand upside down on.

----------


## DebbieD

(1d20+26)[*30*] REF (if made, 0 damage from improved evasion, even if failed, half damage)
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## DebbieD

(1d20+18)[*24*] WILL...since I used the wrong bonus on first post

Shaken and takes *69* points

----------


## Debatra

Mind Blank blocks the Frightful Presence, popping Moment Of Prescience for the Reflex save: (1d20+37)[*57*]

And of course I nat-20'd it anyway.  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Cavir

Hehe, a few protections from fear:
Hero's Feast (immunity, +1 WILL saves)
Mink Blank for some (immunity)
Sora's Banner of the Storm's Eye (suppresses fear for those within 20' of her)

Don't forget these spells for the party from Sora:
Resist Energy, Mass (Fire Resist 30) on whole party
Telepathic Bond 
Chained Keen Edge (for everyone)

Where is dragon relative to us and giants? Distance between giants and dragon, and dragon to us? (needed for spell selection/targeting) 

Knowledge Arcana (1d20+26)[*29*]. Have I heard of this mighty dragon?

Breath save REF 40 (1d20+14)[*29*]
Presence save WILL 38 (1d20+26)[*34*] (see above comments, +1 from Feast)

----------


## MikelaC1

Chicxulubi is the second most powerful red dragon in Daystor, behind only Kahoutek. Its best not to mention that rank, or even Kahoutek's name in his presence, unless you are seeking to provoke him into coming at you with everything he has. Like Kahoutek, he is capable of breathing literal Hellfire (as per the Lords of the Nine Hells) against which not even energy protection or energy immunity stands up. Chicxulubi is about 50 feet away from you, and giants are in between him and you...or at least they would be if they werent dangling 20 feet up in the air.

Edit: Note that I said Chicxulubi is capable of breathing hellfire, as opposed to Kahoutek, who always breathes hellfire. This first blast was not hellfire, so your protection applies. this time

----------


## Aracor

Well, I thought Tessa had an Energy Immunity to fire cast by Mulcri, but...I'm not sure if she actually cast it on me. It doesn't look like she has the spell slots expended for that.

Hero's Feast covers the Frightful Presence, but I'm also working under the assumption that Tessa has a Mind Blank spell up. Let me know if that's not true as well.

I'll work under the assumption that it's not there, so: She'll cast Ruin Delver's Fortune, and...Saving throw! (1d20+33)[*35*] with evasion.

If Mulcri did indeed cast Energy Immunity, then I'll just grab back the spell slot and not worry about it.

In the meantime, I think Mulcri typically has an arcane sight spell up. Please scan the dragon and let us know if it has defensive spells up. If it does, Tessa will hit it with a dispel or two to try knocking it back down to size.


Edit...Ouch. Okay, Tessa has gotten all of her temporary hit points burned through, is currently at 75/144 hit points. That stung a bit.

----------


## MikelaC1

Mulcri did not cast Mind Blank on the party, nor did she cast Energy Immunity on herself or anyone for that matter. She did cast Protection from Energy: Fire, so there is that. The only PC that has standing orders of Energy Immunity is Tinac.

----------


## Debatra

> She did cast Protection from Energy: Fire, so there is that.


She doesn't even know that spell. I think you're thinking of Sora's Mass Resist Energy (Fire) spell.

----------


## Aracor

I personally would LOVE if Sora would teleport everyone who wants to be in melee range of the dragon around it, flanking him and literally ignoring the fire giants now that they're mostly neutered. I think we'd actually have a shot at doing a LOT of damage to him in a single round. This is, of course, contingent on what his buffs look like.

----------


## Cavir

My thought was to hit the giants with a quickened cold spell to hopefully finish them and not have to deal with their shenanigans if the dragon gets them out of my trap or if any can cast while floating. Dragons are spellcasters too so the other half of my idea is to split ray empowered Enervation to remove his ability to cast higher level spells. Don't need him to also be throwing around level 9 spells. It'll also lower his saves nicely. Question is what defenses if any he has. I'm assuming this round Mulcri may notice them but it'll be too late for us to react to that so I'll have to hope for the best that I can get through the SR (which I'm good at) and my defenses hold if there is some kind of feedback. I'm open to the Tactical Teleport if that is what the melee types want. ngilop, I think your mass healing is going to shine here especially with Hellfire and the Healer specials. If the dragon gets surrounded Tinac won't be able to Mass Heal the whole party (too spread out). 

I never chose my new spell for level up, so I'll do that at some later point (@Iron Hall or during next downtime?) Everyone did their level 19 upgrade right?

----------


## Debatra

So, respect to the people who are talking about fighting him; but the thought occurs that the second most powerful _anything_ in Daystor sounds like it's a bit beyond our paygrade. I mean, I'm willing to see what happens in another round or two, but we should at least be ready to GTFO.

----------


## Aracor

> So, respect to the people who are talking about fighting him; but the thought occurs that the second most powerful _anything_ in Daystor sounds like it's a bit beyond our paygrade. I mean, I'm willing to see what happens in another round or two, but we should at least be ready to GTFO.


I agree we should be ready to GTFO. But by the same token, this is what we're supposed to be doing. And even if someone does get killed, we most definitely have access to resurrection magic (at least, I haven't heard anything that suggests Daystor doesn't have it). So if we lose Tessa but manage to kill this thing, I would consider that worth it.

----------


## Cavir

Ninja'd by Aracor
Being ready to escape is a good idea. Granted we don't know just how powerful it is but given who we are and our overall mission it becomes if not us then who? This is our chance to really bring our A game. 

Tinac can really excel here by keeping us alive. His Healer class specials can boost things to levels we haven't needed yet. 
Mass Heal spell is base 166hp healing for each of us as long as we stay within range.  (150 base + 2/spell level from Augment Healing)
Potent Healing special may be able to Empower that healing for each of us?
Vigorous Heals special allows any extra HP healed over the targets maximum becomes temp hp (166 or 249 temp hp if you are unhurt!).
Mass Heal is a level 8 spell. Using level 8 and 9 slots means a ton of Mass Healing. Key is staying in Close range.
Free 1/day true resurrection.

 Maybe dominate the giants and have them attack the dragon from the rear to provide flanking for us?

----------


## MikelaC1

> Ninja'd by Aracor
> Being ready to escape is a good idea. Granted we don't know just how powerful it is but given who we are and our overall mission it becomes if not us then who? This is our chance to really bring our A game. 
> 
> Tinac can really excel here by keeping us alive. His Healer class specials can boost things to levels we haven't needed yet. 
> Mass Heal spell is base 166hp healing for each of us as long as we stay within range.  (150 base + 2/spell level from Augment Healing)
> Potent Healing special may be able to Empower that healing for each of us?
> Vigorous Heals special allows any extra HP healed over the targets maximum becomes temp hp (166 or 249 temp hp if you are unhurt!).
> Mass Heal is a level 8 spell. Using level 8 and 9 slots means a ton of Mass Healing. Key is staying in Close range.
> Free 1/day true resurrection.
> ...


Its meant to be a challenge, 19th level is not knocking off orcs and ogres. BTW, Mulcri sees no other defensive buffs on the dragon. I was going to give him _scintillating scales_ but decided that would be too much. You have to have some holes to attack.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri doesn't have Greater Teleport ready, but she does have Regroup; a short-range teleport that can get us all together so Sora or whoever can get us out of there if needed.

---

Oh I completely understand a challenge. But even an unmodified Red Great Wyrm has a decent chance of being able to safely _ignore_ Mulcri in a fight, not due to potentially being able to cast Mind Blank or have other resistance to mind-affecting (I can get around those after all), but purely due to having such a high Will save that none of my mind-affecting spells will do anything except on a natural 1.

So, you know. Let's see what _else_ I can do about this. Looks like I'm first up, so Let's Do The Time Stop Again.

----------


## Cavir

> due to having such a high Will save


Sora is going to help deal with that. Don't know your thoughts but even prepping a Greater Dispel for counterspelling could be useful assuming he can't breath again right away.

----------


## Aracor

If it has no defensive buffs, then we should definitely be able to beat the hell out of it based on sheer action economy. And if it wastes an action stopping Sora's Reverse Gravity spell, we can honestly call that a win. Tessa crushed one of the giants in a single round, so they aren't a serious threat.

If we are going after the dragon, we need to go all in, and we need to do it IMMEDIATELY. Tessa has a chance (though not a great one) of surviving a full attack by the dragon with her defenses even at her current hit point total. Without Scintillating Scales, its AC is going to be sub-10 easily.

Hmm...*@DebbieD* - Does the Black Cat have Staggering Strike? If so, it would be absolutely incredible to get that off on the dragon to deny them a full-round action.

----------


## Debatra

My Time Stop is basically going to be "layer fog effects that ought to shut everything down".

Unfortunately, "everything" would include the party if they stepped in it. But if it all works, we could just sit tight for a few minutes while it dies. Yes, that's a hell of an about-face from "I'm not sure I can do anything", but it's also "unrealistically-best-case-scenario". A more realistic result is that the dragon is hampered long enough to get a few more good hits in. Plus, the Dragon is taller than the cloud spells, so you can still potentially get in for your own effects. (Who here can fly again? And yes, the fogs do have to be on the ground.)

Also, pointing out that... well, you'll see my reasoning in the IC post.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa can fly no problem, but right now the dragon is on the ground. Let's take advantage of that.

----------


## Cavir

> My Time Stop is basically going to be "layer fog effects that ought to shut everything down".
> 
> Unfortunately, "everything" would include the party if they stepped in it. But if it all works, we could just sit tight for a few minutes while it dies.


Not clear on which fog spells would lock it in place for minutes (it could walk out of solid fog in a few rounds, or the next fire breath may burn it away?) or which of them would slow kill it if it is locked in there? Really hoping the fog doesn't hinder the enervation rays which should be devastating for the dragon (up to -13 Casting level, saves, attack rolls, etc).

----------


## Debatra

The dragon is taller than the fog, so you should still have plenty of exposed area to attack. As for what's keeping him in there and/or killing him... Well, let's let that be a surprise for now. (And also acknowledge that it certainly won't be anything even approaching instant death - it _could_ kill him if we managed to keep him there, but on its own it will likely just hurt and annoy him.) Suffice to say that it isn't just a Solid Fog.

Like I said, being able to just sit there and watch while he dies is the _very_ unrealistic absolute-best-case-scenario. It's not gonna happen that way.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Reflex save: [roll0]
> Will Save: [roll1]
> Check for Potent Healing, if the roll is at or above 53 (15+ 2Xhd of target) heals for an additional 50%: [roll2]
> Roll for mass cure light wounds: [roll3]
> (4 of you get 2 heals, 3 of us take a single heal, of which I will be one of the latter)
> House Rules: Mass Cure X Wounds can target same creature more than once, after first being targeted each costs a cumulative 2 *Targets*: Example:  at 11th level have 10 targets total available. Heals his two allies 1 target for being the initial target, 3 for being targeted again and 5 for being targeted a third time, So a total of 9 targets to be the recipient of 3 mass cure light wounds, the other can only be the target of the initial as it would take 3 available *targets* to target him with a 2nd mass cure light wound.


So my understanding here is that 4 people are going to get healed for (2X27) 54 points and 3 people get 27 points. This cant take you over max, and you need to be more specific on who gets which.

----------


## Cavir

> This cant take you over max





> Vigorous Heals {Su}: AT 12th level a Healer's ability to heal gives her target's even more endurance. Any extra HP healed over the targets maximum is instead of being lost is turned into temporary hit points, these last for 1 minute.


I believe that would help in general but the dragon fire did a lot more damage than 57 for many of us. Was really hoping for Mass Heal instead to heal 166hp each.

----------


## Aracor

Given that Tessa is planning to get into melee range of the dragon and hopefully provide flanking for the Black Cat, I would appreciate if she got one of the larger ones. She took 69 damage, and while she'll hopefully manage to buffer herself further with temporary hit points, every little bit helps if she's on the receiving end of a great wyrm's full attack.

----------


## MikelaC1

Before I post on the results, here is the basis of where I am coming from for the dragon breath. Everyone needs to be within 30 ft. of Tinac for the mass cure light. Tessa is going left and Black Cat is going right, and I am going to randomly put Sora on the same side as Tessa and Mulcri on the same side as Cat, and do a 50/50 roll on which side he breathes at. Otrera and Hillock are both dealing with the giants and are out of range. Tessa is also going to be bitten once on the basis of missing her tumble check and giving the dragon an attack of opportunity.

----------


## Aracor

Did you roll the miss chance against Tessa's attack of opportunity?

Also, I should ask before I declare an immediate action: How does the Third Eye of Dampening actually interact with a maximized breath weapon? This was my plan for surviving one more attack from it.

*Spoiler: Third Eye Dampening*
Show

You can activate a third eye dampening to
reduce all variable numeric effects of
the next power, psi-like ability, spell, or
spell-like ability that affects you to the
minimum value (if this power or spell
would affect multiple creatures, only you
are protected). This protection lasts until
the end of your next turn.
This ability functions once per day.


Rules as written, it should reduce the damage to 24 despite being maximized, but I want to VERIFY that before just assuming it to be so.

----------


## Cavir

> he has an SR of 35


So two of my three rays had effect?
I have the same question for dampening, which affects whether I use Moment of Prescience or not for the save.

----------


## MikelaC1

> So two of my three rays had effect?
> I have the same question for dampening, which affects whether I use Moment of Prescience or not for the save.





> Did you roll the miss chance against Tessa's attack of opportunity?
> 
> Also, I should ask before I declare an immediate action: How does the Third Eye of Dampening actually interact with a maximized breath weapon? This was my plan for surviving one more attack from it.
> 
> *Spoiler: Third Eye Dampening*
> Show
> 
> You can activate a third eye dampening to
> reduce all variable numeric effects of
> ...


To Sora: Yes, one of your enervation rays bounced off the dragon hide, I just overlooked writing that in, corrected now. 

To Tessa: I had assumed since the dragon has blindsenses, keen senses and darkvision that your blurred alacrity would not help. If it still does, then
(1d2)[*2*] 1=hit

EDIT: So unless Blindsenses + all overcomes blurred alacrity, the snap misses. 

To Both: re: Third Eye absolutely boning the dragon....one group is so going to eat Hellfire next round

----------


## Aracor

> To Tessa: I had assumed since the dragon has blindsenses, keen senses and darkvision that your blurred alacrity would not help. If it still does, then
> [roll0] 1=hit
> 
> EDIT: So unless Blindsenses + all overcomes blurred alacrity, the snap misses. 
> 
> To Both: re: Third Eye absolutely boning the dragon....one group is so going to eat Hellfire next round


Given that her miss chances are due to simply moving fast and not any kind of illusion, my understanding is that there aren't ANY specific senses (up to and including True Seeing, Blindsight, or Lifesense) that counter Blurred Alacrity.

Last question, I suppose: Does Tessa need to decide whether or not to use her Third Eye before I roll her save? Her chances are low, but if she passes her save, then Evasion takes care of it...I'm deliberately not rolling because she's simply going to use her third eye if she has to decide before rolling and render the save moot, but if she can roll first, then I'm happy to make the roll just to see if she can save the charge on her Third Eye.

----------


## MikelaC1

Since it says you have to activate it, I would say that you have to decide to use the Eye before rolling a save. Just like Mulcri used the Ruin Delver's Fortune and then passed without it.

----------


## Debatra

I'm going to assume Replicate CastingSpC 173 can't copy any Metamagic that was on the spell being replicated? 

Also, wouldn't the save for the breath weapon be based on his "massive[ly] damage[d]" Con?




> I'm deliberately not rolling because she's simply going to use her third eye if she has to decide before rolling and render the save moot, but if she can roll first, then I'm happy to make the roll just to see if she can save the charge on her Third Eye.


Might as well roll to see if you take zero instead of twenty-four though.

----------


## Aracor

Tessa activates her Third Eye of Dampening, and reduces the damage of this fire breath.

Reflex save: (1d20+23)[*32*]


edit...Her fire resistance reduces this damage to 0.

In addition, Tinac's healing boosts her up. WAY up.

Current hit points: 414/144 with the temporary hit points from Tinac's MASSIVE heal spell. I guess the Vampiric Touch didn't really matter!

----------


## Debatra

...Oh. Then I guess it really _didn't_ matter. Forgot about the MRF.

----------


## MikelaC1

> I'm going to assume Replicate CastingSpC 173 can't copy any Metamagic that was on the spell being replicated? 
> 
> Also, wouldn't the save for the breath weapon be based on his "massive[ly] damage[d]" Con?
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well roll to see if you take zero instead of twenty-four though.


No, you cannot copy any metamagic. What saving throw is the dragon making based on CON? It just got damaged in the last round.

----------


## Debatra

No, I meant the DC of the saves Sora and Tessa (well, really just Sora this time) have to make for the dragon's fire breath. Those are usually con-based.

----------


## Cavir

Yup, really hoping for a lower DC. After the first blast and the Cure Light I am at 167/192 hp. A failed save is instant death for me without dampening. I believe I can't use dampening since I already used my swift action to cast a quickened spell. If wrong (new round? I'm not clear on that since I've seen DMs handle it differently), I'll dampen it. If not dampened I'll use Moment of Prescience for +20 on the save. 

(1d20+14)[*17*] +20 if MoP used
Dampened: 24 or 12 damage, minus Fire Resist = 0 damage
Dampened: 240 or 120 damage, minus Fire Resist = 210 or 90 damage

EDIT: Without dampening or a lower DC I'm dead. I'll wait on feedback before posting IC.

----------


## Debatra

Immediate actions take up your swift for the _next_ round, not the previous. (Though using one during your turn is just your swift for that turn.)

----------


## MikelaC1

The DC is 5 points lower to 35 instead of 40 because of CON damage and you cannot dampen it, the dragon breath was not a new round.

----------


## Aracor

My understanding for how swift and immediate actions work: An immediate action is borrowing your NEXT swift action, not your last.

Round one: Tessa cast Haste as her swift action.
Round one: Tessa cast Ruin Delver's Fortune as an immediate action to try to make the save vs the first breath weapon, which still failed.
Round two: Tessa did not use a swift action because it was already taken up by using Ruin Delver's Fortune before this round.
Round two: Tessa used her Third Eye Dampening to reduce the damage from the dragon's attack to 24 instead of 240.
Round three: Tessa will not be casting a swift action spell this round again, because using her immediate action takes it up.


So Sora could indeed use her immediate action to dampen the fire breath, but then she will not be able to use a swift action on her regular round 3 turn.


*@DebbieD* - Out of curiosity, may I ask what you're using to make your full attack use touch attacks? It's a cool effect and I'd love to use it on other characters. Is it just a wand of wraithstrike?

----------


## Cavir

> The DC is 5 points lower to 35 instead of 40 because of CON damage and you cannot dampen it, the dragon breath was not a new round.


Whew. I take 90 from the fire, down to 77/192. 



> Mass Heal for 190 HP.
> Check for Potent Healing, if the roll is at or above 53 (15+ 2Xhd of target) heals for an additional 50%:(1d20+43)[*58*]


+285hp from the Mass Heal gets me up to 190/192hp (semi-permanent -2hp from an item), with the extra 95 becoming temp hp.

DebbieD, are you making use of the extra attack and bonus to attack from Haste too?

IDing Mulcri's spells on Chicxulubi. Not sure how many. DC (20 + spell level) Identify a spell thats already in place and in effect.
(1d20+26)[*35*]
(1d20+26)[*42*]
(1d20+26)[*40*]

----------


## DebbieD

> *@DebbieD* - Out of curiosity, may I ask what you're using to make your full attack use touch attacks? It's a cool effect and I'd love to use it on other characters. Is it just a wand of wraithstrike?


Its actually just a ring of spell storing and she has used up her two wraithstrikes stored in it, so after the battle she is going to need someone to cast that spell (twice) on it again.

----------


## MikelaC1

> My understanding for how swift and immediate actions work: An immediate action is borrowing your NEXT swift action, not your last.
> 
> Round one: Tessa cast Haste as her swift action.
> Round one: Tessa cast Ruin Delver's Fortune as an immediate action to try to make the save vs the first breath weapon, which still failed.
> Round two: Tessa did not use a swift action because it was already taken up by using Ruin Delver's Fortune before this round.
> Round two: Tessa used her Third Eye Dampening to reduce the damage from the dragon's attack to 24 instead of 240.
> Round three: Tessa will not be casting a swift action spell this round again, because using her immediate action takes it up.


Immediate actions do not borrow from the next round, they are in the same round as all other actions
From the SRD
Swift Action
A swift action consumes a very small amount of time, but represents a larger expenditure of effort and energy than a free action. You can perform only a single swift action per turn.

Immediate Action
An immediate action is very similar to a swift action, but can be performed at any time  even if it's not your turn

Sora already burned her swift action for this round, when she cast the first of her three enervations at the dragon. The point is moot anyway as she passed her save. 




> Whew. I take 90 from the fire, down to 77/192. 
> 
> +285hp from the Mass Heal gets me up to 190/192hp (semi-permanent -2hp from an item), with the extra 95 becoming temp hp.
> 
> DebbieD, are you making use of the extra attack and bonus to attack from Haste too?
> 
> IDing Mulcri's spells on Chicxulubi. Not sure how many. DC (20 + spell level) Identify a spell thats already in place and in effect.
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> [roll2]


Cloudkill and Freezing Fog. Debbie did not use the extra haste attack, was it able to affect everyone?

----------


## Aracor

> Its actually just a ring of spell storing and she has used up her two wraithstrikes stored in it, so after the battle she is going to need someone to cast that spell (twice) on it again.


Tessa can fill that again for you!

----------


## Aracor

> Immediate actions do not borrow from the next round, they are in the same round as all other actions
> From the SRD
> Swift Action
> A swift action consumes a very small amount of time, but represents a larger expenditure of effort and energy than a free action. You can perform only a single swift action per turn.
> 
> Immediate Action
> An immediate action is very similar to a swift action, but can be performed at any time  even if it's not your turn
> 
> Sora already burned her swift action for this round, when she cast the first of her three enervations at the dragon. The point is moot anyway as she passed her save.


Just to make sure we're all on the same page, here is what the Rules Compendium says about immediate actions:




> IMMEDIATE ACTION
> An immediate action consumes a tiny amount of time. However, unlike a swift action, an immediate action can be performed at any time during a round, even when it isnt your turn. Using an immediate action on your turn counts as your swift action for that turn. If you use an immediate action when it isnt your turn, you cant use another immediate action or a swift action until after your next turn. You cant use an immediate action when youre flat-footed







> Cloudkill and Freezing Fog. Debbie did not use the extra haste attack, was it able to affect everyone?


Yes, Tessa hit everyone with her haste spell from round 1.

----------


## MikelaC1

And Sora had used her swift action in casting. As well, activating the Dampen effect more effort than an immediate action.

----------


## Aracor

> And Sora had used her swift action in casting. As well, activating the Dampen effect more effort than an immediate action.


But it specifically says in the Rules Compendium that if you use an immediate action when it's not your turn, you can't use another immediate action or swift action until after your next turn.

----------


## MikelaC1

Yes, thats true. But Sora cannot use an immediate action in or out of turn this round since she had already spent her swift action to cast a spell. As well, the dampen effect requires more than an immediate action to activate so she is doubly not able to use it. The dragon breath came in the same round as she hit him with a triple enervation shot.

----------


## Cavir

I believe Third Eye Dampening is an immediate affect as per MiC. I'm ok as is without it, even if it meant death (hopefully only temporary).  Hoping to get to IC post later tonight otherwise in the morning.

----------


## Aracor

I guess I'm just having trouble distinguishing between Sora's use and Tessa's. Tessa used an immediate action on round one after she had already cast Haste, and then was restricted and unable to use a swift action on round two.

So in theory, Sora should be able to dampen as an immediate action, and then on her next round she won't be able to cast a swift action.

Like you said - it's moot because she passed her save, I'm just trying to make sure that I'm actually USING immediate actions correctly as far as your interpretations.

----------


## MikelaC1

I can see that the Eye is indeed only an immediate action. However, the point still remains that you had already used a swift action in this round, which means you could not use an immediate action. You get one or the other in each round, the only difference being that you can interrupt the flow of actions to cast an immediate action out of turn. Once you do a swift action, the immediate action goes off the table.

----------


## Aracor

So based upon that interpretation, Tessa's first immediate action was invalid because she cast Haste as a swift action?

And the only way I can use an immediate action is if I deliberately do NOT use a swift action on my turn? Which therefore means that if I don't run into an opportunity to use an immediate action, my action is wasted?

I really hope I'm not coming across as antagonistic - I'm genuinely just trying to make sure I understand your interpretation. If what I said above is correct, I may just start dropping immediate actions entirely because this ruling renders them way less useful from my perspective.


edit...I think part of the interpretation issue is that there is a difference between a round and a turn. My TURN is a specific point in the round when I act. The ROUND is a cycle in which everyone gets to act in sequence. So according to the Rules Compendium, if I use a spell that costs an immediate action on my turn, it takes up my swift action on that particular turn.

If I use an immediate action anytime that it's NOT my turn, then I'm not allowed to use another immediate action or swift action until after my NEXT turn. (so as an example, if I use an immediate action after I've acted on round 1, I can't use another swift or immediate action until after I've acted [which is my turn] on round 2).

----------


## Debatra

The SRD makes it a little clearer, by making it explicit that it _does_ use the next turn's Swift action, bolding mine.




> Much like a swift action, an immediate action consumes a very small amount of time, but represents a larger expenditure of effort and energy than a free action. However, unlike a swift action, an immediate action can be performed at any time  even if it's not your turn. Casting feather fall is an immediate action, since the spell can be cast at any time.
> 
> Using an immediate action on your turn is the same as using a swift action, and counts as your swift action for that turn. You cannot use another immediate action or a swift action until after your next turn if you have used an immediate action when it is not currently your turn (*effectively, using an immediate action before your turn is equivalent to using your swift action for the coming turn*). You also cannot use an immediate action if you are flat-footed.

----------


## Cavir

> Once you do a swift action, the immediate action goes off the table.


Yup, I'm just not clear on when the "clock" restarts. Top of round (which is easy to lose track of on PbP)? At the player's turn? Gets more confusing if individual initiatives are used where monsters and party turns get intermixed. Or maybe my confusion is more like nightmares from a DM long ago.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Aracor

> Yup, I'm just not clear on when the "clock" restarts. Top of round (which is easy to lose track of on PbP)? At the player's turn? Gets more confusing if individual initiatives are used where monsters and party turns get intermixed. Or maybe my confusion is more like nightmares from a DM long ago.


That is my understanding. The end of each individual character's turn is when the clock restarts.

So on round one, ANYONE can use a swift action unless they've used one of the very rare immediate actions that can be used when flat-footed (notably the Nerveskitter spell).

On round two, in order to use a swift action, you would need to NOT have used an immediate action between the end of your turn in round one to when your turn started in round two. If you used an immediate action in between your turn, then you cannot use a swift action on round two, because you've already used an immediate action. At the END of your turn on round two, the clock resets again - then you can choose to use an immediate action, or you can save it and use a swift action during your turn on round three.

----------


## Debatra

Yeah, that's how it normally works.

----------


## MikelaC1

My interpretation has always been that the "clock" resets at the start of each round, not an individuals turn. Using the individual's turn would seem to open up a whole can of worms in terms of adjudicating, at least in PbP, in which I take everyone's actions and write up a summary. Then we go again. In that cycle, you only get a swift action or an immediate action, the benefit of an immediate action showing up in that if you know the dragon has you beaten in initiative and is going to breath, then you slap the immediate action in to protect yourself. Or we could just do away with immediate actions completely since I personally have never liked them, they always seemed like cheating the dice to me. And using an immediate action from the next round also seems to skirt the line on the Celerity line, a line that is banned in my game. I honestly havent seen you using any immediate actions so far.

----------


## Cavir

> My interpretation has always been that the "clock" resets at the start of each round, not an individuals turn. ... In that cycle, you only get a swift action or an immediate action


Go it. There are a number of magic items that use immediate actions. It's something I take into account when casting quickened spells.

----------


## MikelaC1

Cold vulnerable. Yes, the dragon is indeed cold vulnerable. So your warmage edge makes the damage 1.5 and the vulnerable makes it 1.5. So is it 
113x1.5x1.5=*254* or 113x1.5+56 (the same amount added again)=*225*. Is there some sort of RAW on the subject.

----------


## Cavir

Two doubles make a triple in D&D so I figure two +50% would make a double, so 226 total?

----------


## Debatra

> I honestly havent seen you using any immediate actions so far.


I have been consistently posting my potential immediate actions for each round (normally Stay the Hand, Greater Mirror Image, and the Ring of Spell-Battle's counter/redirect function). They just haven't been triggered as of yet. This ruling effectively makes two of the three worthless to anyone who has a half-decent use for their Swift action. 

I understand making the clock reset at the top of the round instead of on the individual turns for ease of bookkeeping, but comparing it to Celerity is simply nonsensical. Celerity gives you extra actions with no restrictions on how you use them. An Immediate action lets you do a specific thing off-turn, and still costs you that part of your action economy.

---
*EDIT:* On an unrelated note, is anyone else getting the idea that
*Spoiler: Don't look, Mikela*
Show

this isn't actually Chicxulubi? I mean, he never actually claimed to be. He just called the place we're in "The Route of Chicxulubi". He could just be one of C's minions or something. We haven't really seen anything to set this guy apart from any other Red Great Wyrm (as weird as that phrase is to say). There's been some OOC/Knowledge rolling telling us about what Chicxulubi is capable of, but this guy hasn't actually done any of that.

----------


## MikelaC1

Fine, we keep the immediate actions, but also the rule that you get only a swift or immediate action in each round, and the clock resets after each round summary.

----------


## DebbieD

(1d20+26)[*40*] vs. DC33, save=0, fail=120 and very close to dead

----------


## Cavir

> These flames are the potent hellfire flames that only he and Kahoutek possess, and worse yet, they are maximized as Chicxulubi puts everything he has into them. The flames deal 240 points (DC33 for half, no fire protection, no dampening possible).


No dampening, oops. Hopefully Tinac had the Mass Heal affect himself too for temp hp.
Reflex DC 33 (1d20+14)[*15*]
Nat1 on the save. Down to 45hp. Any other effects?

----------


## Aracor

Not trying to be a ****, but...

https://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItem...gingMagicItems

A magic item doesnt need to make a saving throw unless it is unattended, it is specifically targeted by the effect, or its wielder rolls a natural 1 on his save. Magic items should always get a saving throw against spells that might deal damage to them even against attacks from which a nonmagical item would normally get no chance to save. Magic items use the same saving throw bonus for all saves, no matter what the type (Fortitude, Reflex, or Will). A magic items saving throw bonus equals 2 + one-half its caster level (round down). The only exceptions to this are intelligent magic items, which make Will saves based on their own Wisdom scores.

Magic items, unless otherwise noted, take damage as nonmagical items of the same sort. A damaged magic item continues to function, but if it is destroyed, all its magical power is lost.

----------


## MikelaC1

Well, this is a bit unexpected and Im not quite sure what the caster level of an item would be. If it depends on who the creator was, then given that Sora is the leader of the Erandol Warmage guild and the defacto 2IC of the Erandol magic guild, then it stands to reason that all of her items were crafted by her mentor The Teacher. The save bonus is +17 but against a DC of 33, the outlook is grim. Unless someone else has something they want to add, do you want me to make the rolls or are you going to do it?

----------


## Debatra

I don't think I've ever had a DM actually use those rules.

I mean, your call of course. I don't really have any "argument" here aside from "I just don't like it".

----------


## Cavir

Thanks for the link Aracor.

Part of the plan for the Zikram reward was to buy a Ring of Nine Lives precisely for this or a failed SoD.  :Small Frown: 

Guess the spells that could intervene are Alter Fortune (Cleric/Wizard 3) or anything that could imitate it or better (Miracle, Limited Wish, Wish, etc) if anyone has them available.

Barring that, I have 20 magic items overall. Six are items inside the handy haversack so those might be handled differently. Destroyed if the HH is destroyed? Make their own save if the HH fails?  All non-magical gear would be burnt away too. The Vest of the Archmagi grants +5 resistance, perhaps it protects itself too. 

Otherwise you can make the rolls to save time since there's the possible decision about the HH.

----------


## Toliudar

Whoo.  I usually read the OOC threads before the IC.  I feel like I have bad news waiting for me.

----------


## MikelaC1

Ehhh, you know what, screw it. Ive never used that rule before. Im just going to punish you a bit by saying your longsword got melted into a lump, your holy water got polluted and the gold in your pouch got turned into worthless slag.

----------


## Aracor

Out of curiosity, is it permitted for me to ask how it was breathing three rounds in a row, especially when applying metabreath feats?

My understanding is that even with Recover Breath, the reduction is to a minimum of 1 round cooldown.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Out of curiosity, is it permitted for me to ask how it was breathing three rounds in a row, especially when applying metabreath feats?
> 
> My understanding is that even with Recover Breath, the reduction is to a minimum of 1 round cooldown.


a) he has more than one recover breath feat
b) I personally hate the cool down rule which ends up crippling the dragon. watch desolation of smaug, hes breathing every round. yes smaug is an elder wyrm, so is Chicxulubi
c)I designed Chicxulubi when I was in a bad mood, then I decided he was overpowered and started pulling my punches and then realized he was getting his ass kicked. i cannot seem to get the balance between pushover and TPK for this level of power, and as a side note, this will be the last high level game I run on this board.

----------


## Cavir

> I cannot seem to get the balance between pushover and TPK for this level of power, and as a side note, this will be the last high level game I run on this board.


I hope we can work on it together to make/keep it fun for you too. I look forward to more of the game.

From another DM I used to play with, he made it a point that to keep it fun for all (including the DM), sometimes the enemy would do things that would (or at least seem to) go counter to the rules of the game, especially with action count. Players need to go with it to make for a better story. Yes it may not seem fair that the enemy can do stuff we can't do, but it's a way to balance things. Here there are six of us with well optimized high level characters and one DM that has to try to know all the tricks the six seven can do, then repeatedly give balanced challenges without TPK. Another way might be a higher quantity of powerful enemies but that generally means mapping to keep it all straight.

Sora was surprised Chicxulubi could keep breathing fire without a break, but she chalked that up to Chicxulubi being so powerful that there were probably abilities that never made into lore since great wyrms are so rare and all those who faced it didn't live to tell the tale. That's information Sora would get to the council quickly (Sending). Even if Mikela was able to do it via RAW that part didn't matter. Twice in a row was one thing, but the third in a row suddenly became a lot scarier, IC and OOC, and that made for a better story. Even if we never meet Chicxulubi again, it makes possibly finding Kahoutek that much more a threat to be concerned about, since he always uses Hellfire and may be able do it constantly. Ouch. It also creates questions to possibly solve- does Chicxulubi have a limit when it comes to using Hellfire? Why not always use it? Does it come at a cost to him? What does Chicxulubi know about Kahoutek? What other ways is Kahoutek that more powerful? (and where are their blasted hoards?!)

Sora figured he would have to recharge some, that's why she taunted him some in order to keep the dragon instead of thinking and escaping temporarily. She miscalculated, and got burned for it. OOC, no issue.

----------


## Toliudar

I absolutely empathize with the difficulty of managing a high-level group.  Especially with this many casters.  As Cavir said, please let us know if there's something we can do to make this better for you.

----------


## Aracor

> a) he has more than one recover breath feat
> b) I personally hate the cool down rule which ends up crippling the dragon. watch desolation of smaug, hes breathing every round. yes smaug is an elder wyrm, so is Chicxulubi
> c)I designed Chicxulubi when I was in a bad mood, then I decided he was overpowered and started pulling my punches and then realized he was getting his ass kicked. i cannot seem to get the balance between pushover and TPK for this level of power, and as a side note, this will be the last high level game I run on this board.


I get that. It's REALLY tough to make an encounter (especially one that's one vs many) and get the balance right. If you are open to suggestions, err on the side of making it harder rather than easier. Even if 1-2 of us had died that encounter, we probably still would have won. And when Tinac has access to True Resurrection - death isn't the end, it's just a visit to the waiting room.

----------


## Cavir

> I get that. It's REALLY tough to make an encounter (especially one that's one vs many) and get the balance right. If you are open to suggestions, err on the side of making it harder rather than easier. Even if 1-2 of us had died that encounter, we probably still would have won. And when Tinac has access to True Resurrection - death isn't the end, it's just a visit to the waiting room.


... as long as Tinac isn't the dead one. We need a plan B in case of that. Suggestions? A scroll or two? Who can use it? It's doable for Sora but still a challenge (UMD).

----------


## Aracor

> ... as long as Tinac isn't the dead one. We need a plan B in case of that. Suggestions? A scroll or two? Who can use it? It's doable for Sora but still a challenge (UMD).


We could seek out some kind of item that works with Revivify. Isn't there a druid equivalent (though it may switch a body as per reincarnate)?


edit...Yes! Last Breath, Druid 4 in the Spell Compendium.

There's also Revenance from the same book. It's...more of a temporary measure, but it could provide a second chance to cast a Last Breath if necessary.

----------


## DebbieD

The Cat can cast off a scroll if she is the one who survives. Her HP arent great for surviving huge dragon firebreaths though

----------


## Aracor

> The Cat can cast off a scroll if she is the one who survives. Her HP arent great for surviving huge dragon firebreaths though


Yeah, I'm thinking I'll pick up a Knowstone for Energy Immunity for Tessa so that we have more people who can do immunity to elemental damage. That will hopefully help reduce this style of problem in the future. That won't help for the Hellfire version, but it will help quite a bit as far as conventional elemental attacks.

----------


## Debatra

Mulcri will take a belt, throwing her own Gloves of Dexterity +6 onto the loot pile in exchange. She also has a +6 Con item, but that does other things she'd want to replace first.

Regardless of whether or not we want to go after him, did I get anything from Discern Location?

----------


## Aracor

Tessa is in the same situation as last time - most of her stuff is customized and combined to the point where nothing here wouldn't actually help her compared to what she already has.

But that should let her afford that Knowstone she wants!

----------


## MikelaC1

Handwave on the weight limit. And Debbe (aka The Cat) makes it known that if one the belts is unclaimed, she would like it, and toss a pair of DEX+6 gloves back on the pile.

----------


## Cavir

> Handwave on the weight limit. And Debbe (aka The Cat) makes it known that if one the belts is unclaimed, she would like it, and toss a pair of DEX+6 gloves back on the pile.


Cool. IC post updated. I can do the loot table again. Figure I'll do it after the ceremony in case there is more. Post which you grab, just let us know. I've already noted Cat's swap.

----------


## Toliudar

I'm travelling until August 1st, and my schedule and internet access will both be extremely unpredictable. Please proceed without me as needed if I start to hold things up.  Apologies in advance.

----------


## MikelaC1

any other IC actions or teleport to Iron Hall?

----------


## Aracor

I don't think Tessa has anything else - though I too am curious what the result was from the Discern Location spell.

----------


## MikelaC1

The Discern Location did not reveal anything.

----------


## Aracor

Are we able to sell the loot we've collected?

----------


## MikelaC1

Yes you can at normal rate.

----------


## ngilop

I am back and ready to jump in on this dwarven dragon feast!

----------


## Aracor

> Yes you can at normal rate.


*@Cavir* - Are you still keeping track of loot? If so, it probably makes sense to simply sell it here and call it good. I believe MikelaC1 also said that the dwarves were good enough craftsmen that we'd be able to BUY things here as well.

*@MikelaC1* - Are there any specific limitations to things we can buy here? I know I would love to find an Extend Rod and a Knowstone for Tessa. - also is there a bounty or some kind of specific reward for the red dragon's carcass itself?

----------


## Debatra

Counting the sale prices only

4 suits of Large plate armor +5 - 14,000 each - 56,000
4 Large greatswords +5 - 25,050 each - 100,200
4 rings of protection +5 - 25,000 each - 100,000
4 belts of STR, DEX, CON +6 - 54,000 each - 216,000

Total sale - 472,200gp, divided six ways is 78,700gp for each of us.

Mulcri owes Atalanta 2,775gp, so she pockets 75,925. (I've changed my mind about grabbing a belt and throwing in my gloves.)
The Cat claims a belt for 54,000 and throws in gloves for 18,000, so she gets 42,700.

----------


## MikelaC1

> *@MikelaC1* - Are there any specific limitations to things we can buy here? I know I would love to find an Extend Rod and a Knowstone for Tessa. - also is there a bounty or some kind of specific reward for the red dragon's carcass itself?


It would probably be easier to list what you want instead of me giving a full listing. Basically, any weapon is available and any sort of gem based item. In the case of a knowstone, that depends on what spell you want in it, dwarves tend towards battle magic and such, enchantments are really not their forte. The Extend Rod is a no-go. Any sort of bounty would be payable only on proof of permanent death, which we have established did not happen here.

----------


## Aracor

> It would probably be easier to list what you want instead of me giving a full listing. Basically, any weapon is available and any sort of gem based item. In the case of a knowstone, that depends on what spell you want in it, dwarves tend towards battle magic and such, enchantments are really not their forte. The Extend Rod is a no-go. Any sort of bounty would be payable only on proof of permanent death, which we have established did not happen here.


Looking specifically for a Knowstone that will give Tessa the knowledge of the Energy Immunity spell. I was hoping for an Extend rod so that I can it in conjunction with the Knowstone.

----------


## Cavir

Thanks Debatra. Sora will take a Ring of protection +5 for 25,000.

If I remember right, we can do gradual Tomes right? A +2 now and another +2 another time instead of having to do a +4 all at once right? If so, this is what I'm looking at (with 74,225gp already in the bank plus current loot):

Ring of protection +5 for 25,000
Add Ring of Evasion effect to current ring  25k
Add Ring of Sustenance to current ring 2k
Sell current Ring of Sustenance -1k
Tome of Leadership +2 55k
Luck Blade +2 short sword, +1 luck all saves. 1/day reroll. 22,060gp
Spellstrike (+1 upgrade) switch weapon enhancement to untyped save bonus 10k

Also, assuming my Lesser Crystal of Lifedrinking melted with the sword.

Leaving me 14,865gp.
Is that all ok?

EDIT: Granted I need a week for the Tome.
EDIT2: With some downtime in Iron Hall now, ok to choose Mind Blank now for my bonus spell from leveling up?

----------


## ngilop

I would like a quicken metamagic rod for Tinac, that way he can toss out an extra heal incase big damage shows up again, like mr dead dragon guy laid on us.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Looking specifically for a Knowstone that will give Tessa the knowledge of the Energy Immunity spell. I was hoping for an Extend rod so that I can it in conjunction with the Knowstone.


Yes to the knowstone. No to the Rod, in fact, no to any rod requests, its not something the dwarves specialize in. 




> Thanks Debatra. Sora will take a Ring of protection +5 for 25,000.
> 
> If I remember right, we can do gradual Tomes right? A +2 now and another +2 another time instead of having to do a +4 all at once right? If so, this is what I'm looking at (with 74,225gp already in the bank plus current loot):
> 
> Ring of protection +5 for 25,000
> Add Ring of Evasion effect to current ring  25k
> Add Ring of Sustenance to current ring 2k
> Sell current Ring of Sustenance -1k
> Tome of Leadership +2 55k
> ...


Yes to everything except the book...but the book might soon become available from another source. 




> I would like a quicken metamagic rod for Tinac, that way he can toss out an extra heal incase big damage shows up again, like mr dead dragon guy laid on us.


As per above, no metamagic rods

----------


## Cavir

> Yes to everything except the book...but the book might soon become available from another source.


OK, Left the book out, added Warning +1 to the sword too. Sheet updated. Could I change the blade to a long sword instead of a short sword please? I need slashing for my Whirling Blade spell. If so I'll add the extra cost.

I'll take it the scholars couldn't add much. TB2 works in mysterious ways.

----------


## Aracor

> Yes to the knowstone. No to the Rod, in fact, no to any rod requests, its not something the dwarves specialize in.


Sounds good. I'll spend 49k on a Knowstone that allows Tessa to cast Energy Immunity.

edit...Would I be permitted to go for a runestaff rather than a Knowstone? That may be a better option. Is that a thing that dwarves would be able to make, or will I need to look somewhere else?

----------


## MikelaC1

No to the runestaff....dwarves are good with gems, not with staves. 
Just waiting on Tessa and Tinac for feast commentary before moving on.

----------


## Aracor

> No to the runestaff....dwarves are good with gems, not with staves. 
> Just waiting on Tessa and Tinac for feast commentary before moving on.


Fair enough. I'll skip the Knowstone for now, and work on actually designing the runestaff that she actually wants to get crafted.

----------


## Toliudar

I'm back from two and a half gloriously unplugged weeks, and will get caught up as quickly as I'm able.  Happy August, all!

----------


## Cavir

> I'm back from two and a half gloriously unplugged weeks, and will get caught up as quickly as I'm able.  Happy August, all!


Welcome back! Though it'd take me double that to catch up on everything (not just D&D).

----------


## Cavir

Are scrolls available for sale at Iron Hall? I'm thinking Time Stop.

Amazon Charm SLAs- is using it visible (like casting a spell) to others or is it more a magnified effect of trying to charm someone without magic? Granted the target would know it had to make a Will save.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Are scrolls available for sale at Iron Hall? I'm thinking Time Stop.
> 
> Amazon Charm SLAs- is using it visible (like casting a spell) to others or is it more a magnified effect of trying to charm someone without magic? Granted the target would know it had to make a Will save.


Normally a Time Stop would not be available however Tishtina II would be able to hook you up with one. 
Amazon Charm does not have a visible component and a person does not normally "know" that they have made a Will save unless its an overwhelming mental assault. 

side note: Its one of the things I really find pain about suggestion, person makes what seems a perfect reasonable suggestion and then you tell PC to make Will Save....red flag

----------


## Debatra

Well that's when you just look over their sheet yourself and hope they don't have some specific save bonus noted in some odd place.

----------


## MikelaC1

if there are no more questions, I can move the scene to Terkaton

----------


## MikelaC1

> *Sora Solaran aka Corrina Sunter*
> 
> Teleport complete, Corrina takes in the surroundings so she could teleport to the spot on her own then starts walking. *"So... we're adventurers from Amazonia looking to explore the eastern half of the continent. I'm Corrina Sunter. Anyone else want to add to that story before we get there?"* As they walk she doesn't take care to remain clean, dusty clothing would help keep her from standing out too much.
> 
> Nearing the front of the line Corrina pays attention to the guards to a sense of their attitude, what they want, and the best way to get through their questions without a scene. She drops her shoulders and puts aside with her normal highly confident and commanding personae. *"Corrina Sunter. Adventurer. Prepping to head far east for adventure. Staying at an inn."*


A bluff roll would complete the scene

----------


## Cavir

> trying his best to keep his composure


As in fed up ready to crack? Bored out of their mind? Should have asked that earlier but wanted to save time.

Bluff with Moment of Prescience  (1d20+29)[*47*]

----------


## MikelaC1

> As in fed up ready to crack? Bored out of their mind? Should have asked that earlier but wanted to save time.
> 
> Bluff with Moment of Prescience  [roll0]


As in trying to process the fact that 5 women with charismas in the high 20s have just walked up to the gate and trying to figure out if he has even a ghost of chance to meet up with one later.

----------


## Aracor

Just to note, Tessa does not have her Enlarge Person or her Elemental Body spell up currently. She's thinking that might be a bit too...conspicuous here. She has the rest of her buffs up as normal though.

Hmm...I wonder if I could find a Runestaff here.

----------


## MikelaC1

If you do not quote a fake name and give only a vague statement of intent, you do not need a bluff check. Sora deliberately misidentified herself and her mission and that brought out the bluff roll.

----------


## MikelaC1

I am still waiting on entry intros from Tinac, Tessa, Mulcri and Otrera, and the Cat is considering testing her hide/silent skills to just sneak in when the gate opens....but if all 4 of those people have dropped, the game will be closed.

----------


## Debatra

Sorry about that. I've been busy and just neglected to say anything. (I've REALLY got to stop doing that.)

----------


## Aracor

I didn't realize that we were all being questioned separately. I'll get something posted tomorrow.

----------


## DebbieD

*Spoiler: Stealth*
Show

(1d20+55)[*63*] hide
(1d20+54)[*69*] move silently

----------


## MikelaC1

> At least those damned mind-controlling enchanters have their banned continued I guess.


And Tinac's life expectancy just dropped if he is sitting next to Mulcri

----------


## Debatra

What do you mean? Tinac _loves_ Enchantment magic. There's no greater feeling in the world than one of those lovely people putting him under.

----------


## MikelaC1

Unfortunately, it looks like we have lost both Debatra and Toliudar, making the party basically unviable. You did manage to create a great political change in the city state of Pericarta, upending the devil rule there, you took down Zikram who has been a thorn to travel on the Amazon for years and you took Chicxulub out of play for at least a year. I also know where Sora is going to end up (2IC of the Erandol magic guild) and Tessa (a general in Lysindra's Legions in charge of training). In fact, Sora is also going to work with Tishtina II in wiping the last bit of Nocticulan influence out of the Erandol magic guild and even kicking them out of Erandol completely. 
Its also no coincidence that my project of digitizing all Daystor information came against the backdrop of this game, so there is that,

----------


## Cavir

I've had a stressful/extra busy 2+ weeks but most of that is over now. Sorry for the delay.

If Debatra(?) and Toliudar are out, that still leaves 4 players. That could make things more balanced since our effectively group of 7 made it so challenging. I would be very game for continuing.

----------


## ngilop

I was at first like "who is debatra?" then i realized that for some reason beyond my understanding I had just always read the name as debtara...

----------


## MikelaC1

I am willing to continue, but I do need to see a concerted, serious effort to advance the game. Black Cat is about to take the first step.

----------


## Debatra

I'm still here. Just had a bit of nonsense pile up IRL for the last few days. Sorry about that.

----------


## MikelaC1

Do you intend to just pass the night and wait for the Cats report or do something else...if so, I will FF to it

----------


## Aracor

I'm okay with fast forwarding as soon as Cavir is finished with the hook they've been presented.

----------


## Cavir

I'm presuming the world bank is useful in Terkaton too?

Don't forget, we can all chat IC via telepathy without being physically together.

Question... For Runestaffs you have to have the spell on your list. Can UMD take care of that under "Emulate a Class Feature"?

----------


## MikelaC1

Yes, UMD can be used but remember that arcane spell slots are arcane spell slots, there is no use of UMD that can make them into divine spell slots so a Warmage can't use a Runestaff to cast Heal.

----------


## MikelaC1

Divination can never be an arcane spell. UMD could be used to emulate class ability, allowing you to have a wizard spell on the staff that is not available to warmages, but a runestaff can only hold arcane spells.

----------


## Cavir

Right, no Runestaff can have Divine only spells. I'm asking IC about the "Runestaff of Divination" MiC p177 with:
Detect Secret Doors (Wiz1)
Locate Creature (Wiz4)
Locate Object (Wiz2)
Prying Eyes (Wiz5)
Tongues (Wiz3)
True Seeing (Wiz6)

The UMD is DC20 and I'm at +21 base so that's not an issue thanks to Tiffany's training. Divination/Commune type spells would be Tinac's shtick.

For the belt, ideal would be Battle, Healing and Dispelling Cord but I figured that would be pretty unlikely. If they don't have either or both items it's no big deal.

----------


## MikelaC1

Okay, I did see that runestaff but wasnt sure if it was the one you meant, so......

----------


## Aracor

Oofda, that's quite a markup on that staff!

----------


## MikelaC1

SRD:Staff of Divination
This material is published under the OGL
Divination: Made from a supple length of willow, often with a forked tip, this staff allows use of the following spells:

Detect secret doors (1 charge)
Locate object (1 charge)
Tongues (1 charge)
Locate creature (2 charges)
Prying eyes (2 charges)
True seeing (3 charges)
Strong divination; CL 13th; Craft Staff, detect secret doors, locate creature, locate object, prying eyes, tongues, true seeing; *Price 73,500 gp.*

----------


## Cavir

In the MiC it's only 21,000. The Belt of Battle is 12,000. Thus our surprise. Figured it was the city being extra pricey, the shopkeepers trying to scam a newcomer to the city, or the like.

----------


## MikelaC1

Belt of Battle

Category:
other
Description:
Price (Item Level): 12,000 gp (13th)
Body Slot: Waist
Price (Item Level): 20,000 gp (15th)
Aura: Moderate; (DC 19) transmutation
Activation:  and swift (mental)
Weight: 

----------


## Cavir

Ahhh I see part of the issue. Staff of Divination (SRD, 73,500) is different from Runestaff of Divination (MiC, 21,000). Same spells but they work different (Staff uses charges, Runestaff uses spell slots with a quantity limit per day). I don't see a difference between the 12k and 20k belt prices besides the caster level.

Sora wasn't expecting prices like that so she'll wait for a Tome. I figure the Tome bonuses can't be gained with spending the requisite time so it'll have to wait until another chapter break. No biggie.

----------


## Aracor

> *BELT OF BATTLE*
> Price (Item Level): 12,000 gp (13th)
> Body Slot: Waist
> Caster Level: 9th
> Aura: Moderate; (DC 19) transmutation
> Activation:  and swift (mental)
> Weight: 
> _This leather belt bears a platinum buckle set with three small black pearls._
> 
> ...


This is how it's listed in the Magic Item Compendium, and that's the cost I used for it on Tessa.

So in theory, Belt of Battle + Belt of Healing = 12,750 gold.

----------


## MikelaC1

> Ahhh I see part of the issue. Staff of Divination (SRD, 73,500) is different from Runestaff of Divination (MiC, 21,000). Same spells but they work different (Staff uses charges, Runestaff uses spell slots with a quantity limit per day). I don't see a difference between the 12k and 20k belt prices besides the caster level.
> 
> Sora wasn't expecting prices like that so she'll wait for a Tome. I figure the Tome bonuses can't be gained with spending the requisite time so it'll have to wait until another chapter break. No biggie.





> This is how it's listed in the Magic Item Compendium, and that's the cost I used for it on Tessa.
> 
> So in theory, Belt of Battle + Belt of Healing = 12,750 gold.


In view of the misunderstandngs caused by bad online search results, I have modified the shopkeepers price post and if you wish to retcon a purchase, you can do so.

----------


## ngilop

Apologies for disappearing. Just letting everybody know I am OK now, still in a bit a pain due to what transpired. But, everything is Ok. even if I may or may not have ruined the family photos my mom wanted for her upcomming birthday.

I am back and ready to save the day, or whatever exactly we are saving as of this moment.

----------


## Aracor

> There appears to be no invisible writings or markings on the note.


Just to verify: The note also had no magical auras on it?

----------


## MikelaC1

No magical auras

----------


## Debatra

Once again apologizing for the inactivity. Life's been a little crazy lately.

----------


## Aracor

Does anyone have the Decipher Script skill, just in case this is a mundane code?

----------


## Debatra

Yep. Even have it maxed.

----------


## Aracor

> Yep. Even have it maxed.


Worth making the roll!

----------


## Aracor

Hmm...if there is no actual town crier, could that person yelling news have actually been put into place as bait for us?

----------


## Cavir

Sora's thought too. IC, was waiting for everyone to be done in the shop before bringing that up out of their earshot.

----------


## Aracor

It's acting kind of like a Programmed Illusion - except if it were that, I'd expect other people to see it as well. Mind-affecting, perhaps?

----------


## Debatra

Some of us have Mind Blank up. I mean, it could maybe possibly be some kind of next-level magic that could punch through it. Or maybe it's the opposite. Something that's there (or perhaps "there"), but invisible except to certain people.

----------


## MikelaC1

Remember when I said at the start of the game that some things "just are" and cant be solved/overcome by throwing more and more spells at it. This is one of those times.

----------


## Cavir

> Remember when I said at the start of the game that some things "just are" and cant be solved/overcome by throwing more and more spells at it. This is one of those times.


Yup, story comes first.
I'm away for the weekend but have my laptop, BUT forgot the charger and the battery is useless:/
Focus now for us is deciphering the crier's notes unless someonecomes up with another idea..

----------


## Debatra

> Remember when I said at the start of the game that some things "just are" and cant be solved/overcome by throwing more and more spells at it. This is one of those times.


Yep. But still, it's usually worth at least checking the normal ways first.

----------


## Cavir

Aracor, Debatra, any spells to prep?

How do we want to do this?Just cast the spell now in the daylight? Do we want some discretion/distraction?

----------


## Aracor

I think we just cast and deal with the consequences. It's an inn, so there's not likely to be a time when it's completely empty anyway.

----------


## Cavir

Sora Init: (1d20+12)[*24*]

Know Planes: 
nalfeshnee (1d20+19)[*29*] 
glabrezu (1d20+19)[*31*]

----------


## Aracor

Well, I suppose it's good news that there was no ambush right through the portal!

Definitely not what I was expecting so far, but it's interesting!

Roll for initiative: (1d20+20)[*25*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Im going to rule that the Holy Word from Tinac catches the demons off guard and goes off first. The rest of the party acts in turn based on rolls, Tinac has already made first round action and later actions will be made in normal order with his initiative roll. As well the party is still coming out of the passageway, since an order was never set, Im going to assume that Tessa (front liner) and Black Cat (scout) were in the front row and are the only ones who can rush to engage in melee, while Sora and Mulcri can only range blast this round (Tinac already having had his turn) Post initiative if you have not already done so and your actions, demons 30 feet away.

----------


## Aracor

If Tinac effectively got a surprise round, then would you be able to post the results of the Holy Word before we post our actions?

----------


## Cavir

Ugh, as is, Tessa is about to eat an empowered Flame Strike.

----------


## Aracor

> Ugh, as is, Tessa is about to eat an empowered Flame Strike.


She's got Evasion AND some fire resistance, so she should be fine.

----------


## MikelaC1

Half of the strike damage is divine

----------


## Aracor

I'm aware. But considering that she has only about a 10% chance of failing the reflex save, she's willing to take the risk.

I can roll it now. Reflex save: (1d20+23)[*34*]

----------


## MikelaC1

> I'm aware. But considering that she has only about a 10% chance of failing the reflex save, she's willing to take the risk.
> 
> I can roll it now. Reflex save: [roll0]


You forgot the -30 "DM wants to be a snot" penalty    :Small Tongue:

----------


## Aracor

> You forgot the -30 "DM wants to be a snot" penalty


Well, that's a scary penalty!

 :Small Eek:

----------


## Cavir

Pray that the deal.... doesn't get changed.  :Small Cool: 
I leave tomorrow for vacation until the 14th but should have access while away.
Looking forward to the demons' response, if they live and are able to respond...

----------


## MikelaC1

Tinac did not roll SR for the demons, doing so here.
(1d20+18)[*25*]
(1d20+18)[*29*]
(1d20+18)[*38*]

----------


## MikelaC1

We are still waiting on Aracor/Tessa.

----------


## Cavir

And ngilop/Tinac

----------


## ngilop

sorry about the disapperance. It has been a less than ideal week for me. I am back and ready to heal!

----------


## Aracor

Sorry! I posted.

----------


## Cavir

> The Cat is unable to pass by the glowing white lines, and for now, is not keen on the idea of actually stepping on a pentagram.


Ah, the cave is much larger than I thought. So the former huge guardians weren't at/on the circle and all three bodies poofed on death? Hopefully Mulcri can figure out more than Sora did.

----------


## Aracor

I'm not sure if my in-character question is accurate, but...is it? Don't demons destroyed on their home plane leave corpses behind, at least for a while?

If so, a Speak with Dead spell might give us a hint as to what to do with these.

----------


## MikelaC1

If this was their home plane, they would leave corpses behind....

----------


## MikelaC1

> So if they're not actually from this plane, then where ARE we, exactly?
> 
> And sure...A commune spell may still leave us with more questions than answers, but we'll hopefully learn something.


If their home plan was the 407th layer and this was the 247th, they would not be on their home plane

----------


## Aracor

> If their home plan was the 407th layer and this was the 247th, they would not be on their home plane


Interesting. I thought that despite each layer also being infinite, they were native to the entire plane, not just a specific layer of it.

Good to know.

----------


## Aracor

If her mediocre rolls don't do it, she'll plan on a polymorph spell to increase her bulk a little bit.

----------


## Cavir

Sora can do a telekinesis spell. It's one level higher but Sora has lots of slots. Can also use the spell to push the remaining coins into the portable hole if Mulcri gets it out.

EDIT: Eh, by RAW probably can't do the coin thing more than one at a time  :Small Furious:

----------


## Aracor

> Sora can do a telekinesis spell. It's one level higher but Sora has lots of slots. Can also use the spell to push the remaining coins into the portable hole if Mulcri gets it out.
> 
> EDIT: Eh, by RAW probably can't do the coin thing more than one at a time


We can probably find something to use as a shovel. You use the shovel to push the coins into the portable hole.

----------


## Cavir

May not be RAW, but could a Grease spell help with opening it quietly while keeping the valve handle ungreased?

----------


## MikelaC1

You could try but there are no guarantees unlike the Silence which you know would work.

----------


## Cavir

> A visibly shaken Cat returns moments later, climbing back up the manhole. Theres a tunnel that leads to a door. The door is guarded by a creature, it has a woman's upper body but the lower body of a great snake. It has 6 arms, each one holding a sword and there is an evil aura surrounding it. Very evil.


Sound like anything familiar?
(1d20)[*11*]
Knowledge (Arcana) +26
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +8
Knowledge (Planes) +19
Knowledge (Religion) +12

----------


## Debatra

> Sound like anything familiar?


Actually yes, very much so.

Knowledge (Planes) (1d20+34)[*40*]

----------


## MikelaC1

What the Cat is describing sounds very much like a marilith which would make the dark aura surrounding it an Unholy Aura.

----------


## ngilop

Sorry for not being around guys. This time of the year is awfully...hectic at my particular job. Tends to be very exhausting mentally from Thanksgiving  til about the week or so after new years.

----------


## MikelaC1

(1d20+30)[*45*] attack & (1d8+14)[*15*] damage
(1d20+25)[*33*] attack & (1d8+14)[*19*] damage
(1d20+20)[*38*] attack & (1d8+14)[*19*] damage
(1d20+15)[*24*] attack & (1d8+14)[*17*] damage

(1d20+30)[*41*] attack & (1d8+14)[*20*] damage
(1d20+25)[*37*] attack & (1d8+14)[*15*] damage
(1d20+20)[*33*] attack & (1d8+14)[*18*] damage

(1d20+30)[*38*] attack & (1d8+14)[*15*] damage
(1d20+25)[*32*] attack & (1d8+14)[*19*] damage
(1d20+20)[*35*] attack & (1d8+14)[*22*] damage

(1d20+30)[*47*] attack & (1d8+14)[*18*] damage
(1d20+25)[*35*] attack & (1d8+14)[*16*] damage
(1d20+20)[*37*] attack & (1d8+14)[*19*] damage

(1d20+30)[*43*] attack & (1d8+14)[*22*] damage
(1d20+25)[*45*] attack & (1d8+14)[*17*] damage
(1d20+20)[*24*] attack & (1d8+14)[*20*] damage

(1d20+30)[*38*] attack & (1d8+14)[*19*] damage
(1d20+25)[*30*] attack & (1d8+14)[*16*] damage
(1d20+20)[*23*] attack & (1d8+14)[*20*] damage

----------


## Debatra

Can the rest of us see the marilith?

----------


## MikelaC1

No, because the manhole is only wide enough for one person to climb down at a time

----------


## Aracor

So did the Cat actually move into the marilith's threatened area? Otherwise I'm not sure how it managed to get a full attack.


Perhaps using one of those mass teleport spells to get us into position to strike at her? Tessa doesn't mind being in melee range.

----------


## MikelaC1

_Greater Teleport_ does not require having seen the target destination and the Cat did provide some description of the tunnel so it would be sufficient to move you into range

----------


## MikelaC1

How exactly is Sora teleporting the whole party into the tunnel? You need to be able to touch the people you are transporting and seeing as you are already on the ladder, thats not possible.

----------


## Cavir

Sora has 40' perfect flight. Use her Move action to fly back up to get into touch range?

----------


## MikelaC1

That works so you use a move action and a standard action to cast, that consumes all your actions for round one. Mulcri has posted actions so need post from Tinac and Tessa (given that The Cat doesnt need to)

----------


## Cavir

Plus the quickened Dimensional Anchor.

----------


## MikelaC1

Im sorry but the level of engagement (or lack thereof) is leaving me with no choice but to end the game.  
In terms of things you did accomplish and will be represented in all future settings in my world, the devil worshipping government of Pericarta was toppled and will be replaced with a democracy, this ticks not only the devils, but agents of Nocticula (demon queen) who was skimming off the operation.
The passageway to the City of Gardens will be a lot safer now, given that Zikram will no longer be creating his giant vermin to terrorize the river. Of course, those sailing to CoG without invitation still face the displeasure of the amazons
While Chicxulub was not killed, he has at least been neutralized for some time and will probably think twice before he ventures forth from his lair in the South Komath mountains. 
The wormhole from Terkaton to the Abyss has been disrupted, while that does benefit the L/E government of Terkaton, its a lesser of two evils deal.
In terms of some administrative deals, it was during the course of this game that much of Daystor's data and maps were digitized and that will probably benefit future games. As well, Sora Solaran was quantified as the #2 I/C of the Erandol magic guild.

----------


## Aracor

I'm sorry. I really was having fun, and I'm sad to see this go. But I also acknowledge that I wasn't posting as much as I probably should have been.

----------


## Cavir

I'm sorry to see this go too. I was enjoying this. Thank you MikelaC1 for doing all this!

----------

